# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2012 às 00:40)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do IPMA.


----------



## manganao (1 Jan 2013 às 03:17)

Passo so para deixar um Bom Ano a todos
  e mt saude e tambem dinheiro!!


----------



## eFePe (1 Jan 2013 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Céu com algumas nuvens, mas o tempo a dar as boas vindas ao ano.

Excelente 2013 para todos 

Cumprimentos,


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2013 às 13:41)

Boas.

Temperatura mínima: *11,4ºC*


*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco nublado*
Temperatura: *14,1ºC*
Vento: *15 km/h de NNE*
Humidade: *63%*


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2013 às 14:56)

Boa tarde 

Feliz Ano Novo 

Sigo com *13,4ºC*, máxima até ao momento, céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco/nulo.

Mínima: *5ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

Boa tarde

Sigo nesta primeira tarde de 2013, com céu nublado, algum sol, vento fraco a moderado de NW, 1024 hPa e 13.6ºC.
Até agora máxima de 14.0ºC e mínima de 8.5ºC.

Resumo do último dia de 2012 (clicar)

Até logo


----------



## ct5iul (1 Jan 2013 às 15:43)

Boa tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 10.4ºC
Rajada Maxima: 20.9 km/h 


Temp actual 14.3ºC 15:35

Pressão: 1024.3Hpa 15:35
Intensidade do Vento: 1.8 km/h 15:35
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SO
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC 15:35
Humidade Relativa:82% 15:35
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 15:35
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

Boa tarde/noite.

Por aqui, a máxima chegou aos *14,9ºC*.

Neste momento, a temperatura segue nos *11,1ºC*, o vento sopra fraco do quadrante *NNE* e o céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2013 às 19:22)

Boa noite! Antes de mais quero desejar a todos os membros e visitantes, um excelente 2013! 

_____________

A chuva de ontem rendeu 8mm, o mês de Dezembro terminou com 101.7mm.
Hoje tenho registados 0.2mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2013 às 20:41)

Ainda com 12,1 ºC.

Não arrefece, para já. Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

Temperatura actual: *10,0ºC*
____________

Belas perspectivas da linha de Cascais, Arrábida,Comporta etc.
Vejam.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

Começamos o ano em grande, 1026,2 hpa e continua a subir.

11,6ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jan 2013 às 22:06)

Dou início ao novo ano com a mesma história de sempre. Vento fraco de NE (45º) e temperatura estagnada nos 10,7ºC.

1026 hPa de pressão e 82% de humidade.

Máxima de hoje, de *14,8ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2013 às 23:58)

Temperatura actual: *5,6ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *13,4ºC*
Mínima: *5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2013 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

*9,5ºC* / *14,9ºC*
____________

A noite segue calma, *9,3ºC* , céu pouco nublado e *85%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jan 2013 às 08:24)

*Ontem dia 01*
TMax. 15.9ºC
Tmin.  5.6ºC
-----------------------
*Hoje:*

Manha com nevoeiro e mínima de 2.8ºC.
Temperatura actual de 3.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2013 às 08:49)

Bom dia

T.minima: *9,2ºC*

T.actual:* 10,1ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

Bom Dia

_*1º de Janeiro, primeiro dia de 2013*_:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NW, soprando em geral fraco a partir do final da tarde. Neblinas/nevoeiros durante a madrugada e início da manhã.

_Máx: _14.0ºC
_Mín: _8.0ºC
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco, 1029 hPa e 10.9ºC.
Até agora, máxima de 10.9ºC e mínima de 5.8ºC.

_*Para esta tarde, prevê-se*_, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de N e máxima de 13ºC.

Até logo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Boas

Temperatura actual: *14,1ºC*

________

Os dias de céu limpo estão de volta, assim como noites frescas.








Fonte:NO


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9,3ºC*.

De momento, 13,8ºC com 70% de humidade, céu muito nublado por Cirrus e alguns Cumulus, e 1026 hPa de pressão.

13,3 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Jan 2013 às 14:41)

Ainda bem que vamos ter uns dias sem chuva, porque pelo que vejo os terrenos já estão bem regados e em alguns casos saturados!!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2013 às 15:45)

T.minima: *9,2ºC*

T.máxima: *14,9ºC*

T.actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2013 às 15:57)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC*

Máxima: *12,6ºC*
Mínima: *3,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2013 às 17:40)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Practicamente limpo*
Temperatura: *11,8ºC*
Vento: *13 km/h de NE*
Humidade: *73%*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2013 às 18:12)

Máxima de *14,5ºC* e actuais 11,6ºC com vento fraco/muito fraco.

73% de humidade, 1027 hPa de pressão, e Cirrus no céu.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2013 às 21:43)

Por aqui o céu limpo e o vento praticamente nulo estão a permitir uma boa inversão térmica.

Temperatura actual: *4,8ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2013 às 21:58)

Boas.
Por aqui com vento ou sem vento, a história é quase sempre a mesma.
Sigo sem vento e com 12.2ºc e 83%HR.
Obtive uma máxima de 14.7ºc e a mínima ficou pelos 10.1ºc
Vamos lá ver o que reserva a noite.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Jan 2013 às 22:00)

Bem parece que vamos ter uns bons dias de tempo aborrecido e com pouco !

Por aqui nada de diferente, com 8º.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2013 às 22:09)

Boa noite

Por aqui, durante o dia de hoje, _*Quarta-Feira, 2 de Janeiro*_, apenas céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco. Neblinas/nevoeiros, em especial nos vales e terras baixas e até ao início da manhã.

_Máx:_ 12.8ºC
_Mín:_ 5.8ºC

_*Sigo*_ com céu praticamente limpo, vento nulo, alguma neblina, 1030 hPa e 7.2ºC.

_*Previsão para amanhã, 3 de Janeiro:*_

Céu geralmente limpo e vento em geral fraco de E.

_Máx:_ 14ºC
_Mín:_ 6ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Boas

Continua o tempo que é o maior tédio que se pode imaginar!

Mínima 9,9ºc e máxima de 16,0ºC céu limpo todo o dia e vento fraco 

Bom Ano a todos!!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2013 às 22:50)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, em Alcabideche, a temperatura (*10,3ºC*) esteve estagnada durante bastante tempo,devido ao vento moderado que se fez sentir.
Entretanto, o vento enfraqueceu e sopra agora com fraca intensidade.
A noite segue agora mais fresca, *8,8ºC* e o céu apresenta-se limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

Boa noite.
A máxima de hoje foi de 15.1ºC e minima de 2.8ºC.

A temperatura actual é de 3.9ºC e o vento é nulo
Ontem a esta hora estavam  5.6ºC
Avizinha-se uma noite


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2013 às 00:34)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de *8,5ºC*.

O vento apareceu há cerca de 20 minutos, e atirou a temperatura dos 8,6ºC para os 10,3ºC actuais. 

75% de humidade, 6,5 km/h de NE (45º) e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 00:37)

Temperatura actual: *7,9ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2013 às 00:47)

Aqui a temperatura chegou a descer aos 4,2ºC, mas bastou um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento para fazer subir a temperatura até aos actuais *5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 00:48)

DaniFR disse:


> Aqui a temperatura chegou a descer aos 4,2ºC, mas bastou um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento para fazer subir a temperatura até aos actuais *5ºC*.



Vento...o nosso verdadeiro inimigo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 01:31)

T.actual : *8,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (3 Jan 2013 às 02:04)

Boa noite!

A elevada humidade já rendeu este ano, *0.6mm*.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jan 2013 às 08:27)

Bom dia.
Minima de 1.6ºC ás 07.43h.

Neste momento ceu limpo, sol e 2.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vento...o nosso verdadeiro inimigo.



Diria amigo porque está sempre a aparecer, normalmente o inimigo aparece menos .

Mínima de 8,8ºC, ao nível do solo deve ter sido bem menos, ao nível do jardim ontem de carro às 23h30 tinha 7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Minima de hoje: *7,9ºC*

________

Neste momento, estão *13,0ºC*, vento sopra moderado do quadrante *Este* e o céu apresenta-se limpo.



Mário Barros disse:


> Diria amigo porque está sempre a aparecer, normalmente o inimigo aparece menos .



LOL É uma perspectiva, ok é um amigo... indesejável.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *8,6ºC*, registados logo a seguir às 00h.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC e vento moderado de ENE (68º), nos 14,0 km/h, com 55% de humidade.

1030 hPa de pressão, embora já tenha ido aos 1032 hPa, e céu limpo.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Jan 2013 às 16:03)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual: *15ºC*

Por aqui tem sido um dia de céu limpo e muito sol.

Até ao momento a máxima foi de *15,4ºC* e mínima de *4,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, mais uma tarde solarenga, a máxima chegou aos *15,4ºC*.

Agora estão *12,8ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2013 às 17:14)

Boa tarde!

Dia ameno de sol pela grande Lisboa, nem parece que estamos em pleno Inverno. 

Estão 15ºC em Oeiras.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2013 às 17:19)

Mais uma tarde sensacional, com máxima de *14,9ºC* e actuais 13,7ºC.

Humidade nos 50% e 12,2 km/h de ENE (68º). 1032 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 19:39)

Por aqui, o arrefecimento tem sido lento, sigo com *10,8ºC* ,céu limpo e vento moderado do quadrante *Nordeste*.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jan 2013 às 19:48)

Boa noite.

Dia solarengo e de vento fraco.

Estranhamente as noites continuam relativamente amenas.

Tmax: 16,6ºC

Tmin: 4,7ºC

Tactual: 9,2ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2013 às 21:09)

Outro dia sem nada a relatar a não ser sol e mais sol e tempo ameno de dia

Mínima 6,8ºC
Máxima 16,5ºC

Rajada máxima 31kmh

Agora estão 10,4ºC, 75%Hr, 1036,4hPa a subir


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

*Alcabideche* segue com *9,6ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia.
> Minima de 1.6ºC ás 07.43h.
> 
> Neste momento ceu limpo, sol e 2.7ºC.



Houve formação de geada, por aí?

-----------------------------------------------------

Por, aqui, durante esta cansativa, _*Quinta-Feira, 3 de Janeiro*_, apenas céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco. 

_Máx: _ 14.6ºC
_Mín: _ 4.7ºC

A temperatura podia ter descido mais, ao final da madrugada, não fosse o vento que se lembrou de soprar, mesmo na parte do dia em que normalmente ocorre a mínima.

_*Sigo*_, com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco , 1037 hPa e 8.5ºC.

_*Previsão para amanhã, Sexta-Feira, 04 de Janeiro*_:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, e vento fraco a moderado de E.

_Máx: _ 14ºC
_Mín: _ 7ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

O vento não hesita, e apenas agora atingi os 9,9ºC. 

62% de humidade e *1035 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Boas.
A mínima foi de 1.6ºC
Depois de uma máxima de 16.8ºC , deu-se uma inversão digna de registo.
Ás 17.00h 14.1ºC - humidade 40% -pressão 1035mb
Ás 18.00h 10.2ºC - humidade 53% - pressão 1035mb
Ás 20.00h  5.9ºC - humidade 72% - pressão 1037mb
Ás 22.00h  4.0ºC - humidade 81% - pressão 1038mb
Vento nulo desde as 20.00h
*agora,
Ás 23.50h* 2.9ºC - humidade 87% - pressão 1039mb
Se tudo for similar á noite anterior, a mínima deve ir parar perto do 0.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas.
> A mínima foi de 1.6ºC
> Depois de uma máxima de 16.8ºC , deu-se uma inversão digna de registo.
> Ás 17.00h 14.1ºC - humidade 40% -pressão 1035mb
> ...




Belo arrefecimento nesse vale.
Olha que não é fácil prever uma mínima,ainda para mais num vale, mas se calhar tens sorte e nem uma pequena brisa aparecerá.
Possivelmente irás ter boa geada, caso tires fotos,posta as fotos aqui (clicar).
_________________

Por aqui, tudo na mesma, *9,3ºC* e vento moderado(sopra a *21km/h*)!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

Tudo se resume a vento que tem soprado como de costume.

10,0ºC e vento fraco de NE, bastante irritativo, tanto para não deixar a temperatura descer como a sensação térmica na rua.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2013 às 00:22)

meteocacem disse:


> http://www.meteocacem.pt



Projecto interessante. No entanto, questiono-me se o sensor termo-higrómetro terá protecção suficiente, uma vez que as máximas registadas (pelo que vejo no site) têm rondado os 17ºC, cerca de 2ºC/3ºC acima do registado nas regiões circundantes. Aconselho a dar uma vista de olhos neste tópico: Radiation Shield.

---

9,4ºC actuais e 13,0 km/h de ENE (68º), com 62% de humidade e 1035 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2013 às 01:09)

Boa noite pessoal.
Bem por aqui hoje foi um dia de algum vento (29 Km/h NE) e temperatura bem agradável durante o dia, atingiu os 16.2ºc pelas 15h51. A mínima ficou nos 8.3 ºc pelas 7h25.
 Por esta hora e mesmo com vento médio de 7.9 Km/h de NE, e tendo já atingido os 19 Km/h a temperatura vai descendo e sigo com 8.8ºc e 82%HR.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2013 às 01:14)

Temperatura actual: *2,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 01:16)

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente...sigo com* 8,4ºC*.

Ás 00horas Colares já ia nos 3,4ºC
Aquele local já deve ter um número de geadas superior a 15 dias.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2013 às 01:41)

Hora de dormir.
Sigo com 8.4ºc e 83%HR. O vento segue na média de 8 Km/h de NE/ENE.
Até amanhã, fiquem bem.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2013 às 01:46)

Despeço-me também, com 8,5ºC e 8,6 km/h de NE (45º).

65% de humidade e 1035 hPa de pressão.

Wind chill a variar entre os 6ºC/7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 01:53)

*7,9ºC *e vento a *19 km/h do quadrante NE.*
Sensação térmica a rondar os *4ºC / 5ºC* 

Ate amanha.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 08:24)

Bom dia.

Em *Alcabideche*, a mínima / temperatura actual é de  *6,5ºC*,acompanhada por vento moderado de Nordeste(*23 km/h*),proporcionando assim uma sensação térmica a rondar *1,5ºC / 2ºC*.

Segundo consta, nesta madrugada muitos dos vales/locais abrigados tiveram a presença indesejável do vento, provocando assim um aumento repentino de temperatura e respectivo desmantelamento da inversão térmica.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jan 2013 às 08:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo arrefecimento nesse vale.
> Olha que não é fácil prever uma mínima,ainda para mais num vale, mas se calhar tens sorte e nem uma pequena brisa aparecerá.
> Possivelmente irás ter boa geada, caso tires fotos,posta as fotos aqui (clicar).
> _________________
> ...



Bom dia.

Minima de 0.9ºC  . O vento apareceu as 5.00h
Nada de Geada.
Temperatura actual  2.1ºC


----------



## PDias (4 Jan 2013 às 08:57)

Bom dia e Bom Ano para Todos!!!

Hoje aqui a miníma foi de 1,9ºC, actualmente estão 2,9ºC com o céu totalmente limpo e uma brisa muito ligeira.

Até logo!


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jan 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã no Marquês estavam 6ºzinhos, céu azul e pouco vento. Parace que vamos ter uma hora do almoço de Primavera ... Sorry metoloucos mas eu gosto  (ademais que vem de lá borrasca forte dentro de dias não é??) 
Se o mar não crescer muito este fim-de-semana vou entrar  Fatinho novo 4/3 com "carpeleo" no peito e nas costas


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 09:22)

Temperaturas registadas às 8h.

Como é possivel observar, Alcobaça (*10,1ºC*) e Alvega (*6,2ºC*) tiveram/têm temperaturas acima do normal para os locais em questão, o vento destruiu as habituais inversões térmicas,provocando assim um aumento brusco da temperatura.Por outro lado, Tomar tinha *-0,2ºC*.

*Outros 5 locais com temperaturas relativamente frescas*. 

Rio Maior = *1,7ºC*
Coruche = *1,9ºC*
Avis = *1,9ºC*
Setúbal (Estação de fruticultura) = *2,1ºC*
Dois Portos(Torres Vedras) = *4,3ºC*







*Fonte: *IPMA(clicar)


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2013 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

Noite e madrugada fria com uma mínima de *0,3ºC*. 
Às 8h30 havia havia bastante gelo nos carros e alguma geada nos campos. Tirei algumas fotos, depois coloco no respectivo tópico.

*Temperatura às 8h nas estações do IPMA:*
Coimbra, Bencanta: 1,7ºC
Coimbra, Aeródromo: 8,2ºC
Uma diferença de 6,5ºC em duas estações relativamente próximas. 

De momento, sigo com *5,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2013 às 10:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperaturas registadas ás 8h.
> 
> Como é possivel observar, Alcobaça (*10,1ºC*) e Alvega (*6,2ºC*) tiveram/têm temperaturas acima do normal para os locais em questão, o vento destruiu as habituais inversões térmicas,provocando assim um aumento brusco da temperatura.Por outro lado, Tomar tinha *-0,2ºC*.
> 
> ...




Muito fria essa estação de Setúbal, pena não representar a temperatura na cidade de Setúbal bem mais quente!!

Aqui tive mínima de 6,1ºC estou a 2km dessa estação de fruticultura que fica fora da cidade num vale (campo) 

Agora 11,1ºC, 69%Hr, 1037,6Hpa das pressões mais altas dos últimos 3 anos sendo o record desde 2010 1039hpa


----------



## Thomar (4 Jan 2013 às 10:48)

miguel disse:


> Muito fria essa estação de Setúbal, pena não representar a temperatura na cidade de Setúbal bem mais quente!!
> 
> Aqui tive mínima de 6,1ºC estou a 2km dessa estação de fruticultura que fica fora da cidade num vale (campo)
> 
> Agora 11,1ºC, 69%Hr, *1037,6Hpa* das pressões mais altas dos últimos 3 anos sendo o record desde 2010 1039hpa



Bom dia! Ainda não tinha reparado nesse valor da pressão atmosférica tão elevado. Mais a norte nomeadamente em Chaves segundo o IPMA 1043,4hpa!!!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2013 às 11:14)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de tempo anticiclónico. 

Por agora 13.6ºC na estação MeteoOeiras


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 12:38)

miguel disse:


> Muito fria essa estação de Setúbal, pena não representar a temperatura na cidade de Setúbal bem mais quente!!
> 
> Aqui tive mínima de 6,1ºC estou a 2km dessa estação de fruticultura que fica fora da cidade num vale (campo) .



Miguel, sabes me dizer a localidade onde está essa estação sff? 

________________________

Por aqui, tempo fresco e seco, sigo com *12,6ºC* e vento moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2013 às 13:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miguel, sabes me dizer a localidade onde está essa estação sff?



A estação está em Setúbal! está é já a saída da cidade na parte norte numa zona de ortas


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 13:38)

miguel disse:


> A estação está em Setúbal! está é já a saída da cidade na parte norte numa zona de ortas



ok.
______________

T.actual: *13,0ºC*
Humidade:*48%*
Vento:*30 km/h de Nordeste*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2013 às 14:25)

Boa tarde.

Vento moderado durante toda a madrugada, e mínima de *7,5ºC*. Wind chill mínimo de *4,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,1ºC, 51% de humidade, 6,5 km/h de ENE (68º) e 1033 hPa de pressão.

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, e alguns _contrails_.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2013 às 14:44)

Boas tardes.

Dia solarengo bastante agradável com alguma brisa e céu limpo, apenas contando com a presença de alguns _contrails_.

De manhã pelas 08h10, em Loures (centro) uma farmácia marcava *0ºC*. Estava realmente muito frio, mas talvez não tanto para que se atingissem os 0ºC, até porque não era previsível.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

Alcabideche segue com *14,0ºC *e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2013 às 17:31)

A temperatura acabou de iniciar a sua descida, após máxima de *14,8ºC*.

13,3ºC actuais, com vento fraco, nos 5,0 km/h de ENE (68º).

52% de humidade e 1033 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 17:41)

Boas.

Maxima de hoje: *14,1ºC*

Por aqui,o dia foi fresco/ventoso (NE),tendo sido registada uma rajada máxima de 44 km/h.

Vai arrefecendo lentamente, sigo com *11,9ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

Aqui tive uma máxima de 16,7ºC a mínima foi de 6,1ºC

A pressão máxima foi de 1037,6hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 20:24)

T.actual : *10,5ºC*

______________


Previsão para a zona de* Cascais*.







Fonte:NO


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2013 às 20:28)

Tempo atual:

Céu limpo
10,4ºC
75%Hr
1035,3hPa
vento quase nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2013 às 21:01)

De momento com 10,6 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (4 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia solarengo e a geada teima em não regressar.

Tmax: 16,3ºC

Tmin: 3,6ºC

Tactual: 6,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui tudo na mesma, devido ao vento moderado que teima em não enfraquecer.

T.actual: *9,4ºC*


Céu bem estrelado.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *2,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *14,7ºC*
Mínima: *0,3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

Hoje 04/01/2013
Dia de céu limpo com temperatura mínima de 0.9ºC e máxima de 16.5ºC 
Vento de SE a partir das 10.00h  que chegou aos 16km/h de media ás 14.30h e rajada maxima de 27.4 km/h 
Pressão máxima 1039mb durante a manhã

Agora estão 3.3ºC , Hr 78% , pressão nos 1036mb.
Vento nulo desde as 21.30h


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

Boas

_*Sexta-Feira, 04 de Janeiro*_:

Céu pouco nublado/limpo e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste (o que impediu a inversão térmica, mas provocou durante a manhã, baixa sensação térmica  e tempo seco durante todo o dia).

_Máx:_ 14.4ºC
_Mín:_ 6.3ºC

-------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu limpinho , vento fraco, 1035 hPa e 7.3ºC.

_*Previsão para hoje, 05 de Janeiro:*_

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento em geral fraco do quadrante leste.

_Máx:_ 15ºC
_Mín:_ 5ºC

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

*Extremos de ontem*:

*6,5ºC* / *14,1ºC*

_____________

A temperatura continua estagnada nos *9,4ºC*.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 01:06)

Nem frio nem mau tempo, este inverno começa mal.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 01:08)

*9,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2013 às 01:38)

O vento finalmente abrandou, seguindo actualmente com 8,7ºC, em queda.

63% de humidade e 1033 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 01:50)

O vento não larga Alcabideche,há pouco soprava a *12 km/h* agora sopra a *18 km/h*. 
Temperatura nos *9,5ºC* e *70%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2013 às 03:04)

Boas.
Por aqui sigo com o vento a soprar entre os 10 e os 20 Km/h de NE, e a temperatura segue nos 8.6ºc  com 83%HR.
Se o vento for dormir pode ser que até tenha uma mínima engraçada para estas bandas.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2013 às 03:15)

Já repararam que a estação da rede do IM com temperatura mais baixa pelas 02H00 UTC é a das Dunas de Mira com -0.3ºc e 100%HR ??


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 07:58)

Boas.

Minima: *7,5ºC*

__________

Neste momento estão *7,9ºC*, vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jan 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia.
Temp. mínima de 1.1ºC com humidade máxima de 92%
Neste momento ceu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura de 4.2ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 10:33)

por aqui ainda estão 8ºC, mas com uma sensação de 5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

Mais uma madrugada _desperdiçada_. Vento sempre presente, e mínima de *7,9ºC*.

Actuais 12,7ºC, com 64% de humidade, 1033 hPa de pressão e 7,2 km/h de E (90º).

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

Mas não percebo como com um Anticiclone sobre nós existe algum vento?
Não seria de esperar noites calmas sem vento e por isso frias?


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2013 às 12:06)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *0,6ºC*.

De momento, sigo com *9,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco. 



Sanxito disse:


> Já repararam que a estação da rede do IM com temperatura mais baixa pelas 02H00 UTC é a das Dunas de Mira com -0.3ºc e 100%HR ??


Essa estação costuma ter mínimas bem baixas, e esta noite não foi excepção, mínima de *-1,7ºC*. 

Interessante é também o facto da estação ter vento nulo desde as 18h:


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2013 às 12:06)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas não percebo como com um Anticiclone sobre nós existe algum vento?
> Não seria de esperar noites calmas sem vento e por isso frias?



Se há coisa que escasseia em meteorologia, é linearidade de acontecimentos. Para além de a existência de vento não depender exclusivamente da posição, neste caso, anticiclónica, ao avaliares as cartas actuais verificarás que o núcleo se encontra deslocado para nordeste.

---

13,0ºC actuais, com 64% de humidade, e 10,8 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 16:59)

Chega ar mais húmido marítimo!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2013 às 18:03)

Ontem a mínima tinha sido de 7,1 ºC.

Hoje foi de 7,8 ºC.

E a nebulosidade impede um maior arrefecimento agora, com 13,4 ºC de momento.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Jan 2013 às 18:59)

Bem por aqui finalmente o vento é nulo e a temperatura desce, com 9ºC e tudo ás escuras na rua, até já andam a poupar na luz!!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Boa noite pessoal.

Extremos de hoje em Alcabideche
*7,5ºC* / *14,3ºC*
___________________________

Hoje de manha fiz uma caminhada até à barragem do rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra) e aproveitei para fazer algumas medições durante o caminho. Destaco a acumulação de ar frio no vale do Pisão e vale de Porto Côvo. Estes locais são sem duvida alguma, dos sítios mais frios do concelho de Cascais.
Impressionante a diferença de temperatura entre Alcabideche e Vale do Pisão dado que a mínima já tinha sido registada. A distância entre este dois locais é  inferior a 1 km( 900m), medindo em linha recta.O  local onde registei os *3,7ºC * encontra-se na cota mais baixa daquele sector do vale e também tem a particularidade de estar rodeado por 3 colinas, originando assim o aprisionamento do ar frio.









Fotos da Barragem (bastante cheia, por sinal)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje de manha fiz uma caminhada até há barragem do rio da Mula, e aproveitei para fazer algumas medições durante o caminho. Destaco a acumulação de ar frio no vale do Pisão e vale de Porto Côvo. Estes locais são sem duvida alguma, dos sítios mais frios do concelho de Cascais.
> Impressionante a diferença de temperatura entre Alcabideche e Vale do Pisão dado que a mínima já tinha sido registada. A distância entre este dois locais é  inferior a 1 km( 900m), medindo em linha recta.O  local onde registei os *3,7ºC * encontra-se na cota mais baixa daquele sector do vale e também tem a particularidade de estar rodeado por 3 colinas, originando assim o aprisionamento do ar frio.



Como fazes essas medições "portáteis"? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Até agora*_, máxima de 14.3ºC (ás 14:44) e mínima de 6.9ºC (ás 0:41).

Sigo, na Noite de Reis, com céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo, 1033 hPa, e temperatura a descer a pique (em média 1ºC/h), já com *7.0ºC*. 
Com este ritmo, vamos lá a ver se desce até aos 5ºC, ainda hoje

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2013 às 21:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos da Barragem (bastante cheia, por sinal)



Encheu bastante, desde a última vez em que lá estive (meados de Novembro), em que apenas havia um lago relativamente pequeno no fundo.

---

Céu muito nublado, vento do quadrante Este, e 12,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 21:43)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Como fazes essas medições "portáteis"?



Tenho um termo-higrometro bastante bom, aquilo procura os valores de temperatura/humidade num instante. Fiz algumas paragens durante o caminho e os respectivos registos.



Gilmet disse:


> Encheu bastante, desde a última vez em que lá estive (meados de Novembro), em que apenas havia um lago relativamente pequeno no fundo.



Sim, de facto é uma diferença brutal, mesmo não chovendo ela continua a encher,pois as nascentes/riachos levam muita água.


----------



## miguel (5 Jan 2013 às 22:36)

Boas

Mínima:*4,9ºC*
Máxima:*18,3ºC* 

Agora estão 12,3ºC, 80%Hr,1032,8hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima:*4,9ºC*
> Máxima:*18,3ºC*
> ...



Boas.
Curioso, as nossas máximas nem costuma ser tão diferentes, mas hoje... !!!
Só registei 14.4ºc de máxima pelas 15h43.
Agora sigo com os mesmos 12.3ºc e 82%HR, com o vento a variar entre os quadrantes NE/E mas fraquinho, cerca de 2/3 Km/h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2013 às 23:18)

Neste momento sigo com céu nublado e uns frescos 8.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2013 às 23:27)

Céu encoberto e 13,1ºC. 

Está um calorão lá fora.

65% de humidade e 12,2 km/h de E (90º).


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Hoje 05/01/2013
Dia de Primavera com temperatura mínima de 1.1ºC e máxima de 16.8ºC 
Vento de ESE a partir das 10.00h  com rajada máxima de 12.6 km/h. 
Pressão estável nos 1033mb desde o inicio da tarde

Temperatura actual estagnada nos 3.2ºC desde as 22.30h.
Vento nulo desde as 18.00h

 Inversão de hoje: 
Ás 16.00h 16.4ºC  - humidade  40%
Ás 17.00h 12.1ºC  - humidade  51%
Ás 18.00h   9.1ºC  - humidade  64% 
Ás 19.00h   6.8ºC  - humidade  73% 
Ás 20.00h   5.7ºC  - humidade  76%
Ás 21.00h   4.8ºC  - humidade  80% 
Ás 22.00h   3.8ºC  - humidade  82% 
Ás 23.00h   3.2ºC  - humidade  85%


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2013 às 23:57)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *2,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *14ºC *
Mínima: *0,6ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

T.actual: *12,4ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

Inversão térmica "meio estagnada", não sei porquê (tenho registado altos e baixos na variação da temperatura, mas o que vale é que a temperatura desce mais do que sobe ) 

_*5 de Janeiro de 2012*_:

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante leste.

_Máx:_ 14.3ºC
_Mín:_ 6.1ºC (pouco antes da meia-noite)
------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Inicío o Dia de Reis*_ com céu praticamente limpo, vento quase nulo, 1032 hPa e 6.0ºC.


_*Previsão para hoje, 06 de Janeiro:*_

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior nebulosidade.
Vento fraco e neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

_Máx:_ 14ºC
_Mín:_ 4ºC

Que seja o que Deus e os Reis Magos quiserem  

Boa noite


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jan 2013 às 09:33)

Bom dia.
Temp. mínima de 1.0ºC 
Humidade de 100%, atingida ás 9.00h.
O vento continua nulo desde as 18.00h de ontem
Formação de geada nos locais virados a norte e com pouca exposição solar.

Temperatura actual de 5.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2013 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Temperatura minima: *10,2ºC*
Temperatura actual: *13,9ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2013 às 11:38)

Mínima de 7,3 ºC.

De momento, o céu está muito nublado e o vento fraco de Norte, com 9,5 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2013 às 12:38)

Bom dia.

Inadmissível temperatura mínima de *9,6ºC*. 

De momento sigo já com 15,2ºC.  Céu encoberto por Estratocumulus e 74% de humidade. Vento nulo.

1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2013 às 13:43)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui, a temperatura segue nos *16,4ºC*,fruto do vento SE e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2013 às 16:16)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *14,4ºC*
Vento: *12 km/h de ESE*
Humidade: *65%*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2013 às 16:22)

Temperatura a descer lentamente. Sigo com 14,2ºC, após máxima de *15,8ºC*.

Vento fraco/nulo do quadrante Leste e 73% de humidade. 

1028 hPa de pressão, e céu a manter-se encoberto.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2013 às 16:51)

Boas pessoal.
Hoje o dia tem seguido fresco por aqui. Ainda não ultrapassei os 12.9ºc, registo das 16h40 e a mínima ficou pelos 8.9ºc ás 9h56.
A humidade tem sido muito elevada durante todo o dia, mínima de 86%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2013 às 16:58)

Previsão para a zona de *Cascais*.











Fonte:NO

Uma previsão de 9 dias nunca é muito fiável, no  entanto, o arrefecimento e chuva que aí vem são inegáveis!


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Jan 2013 às 17:40)

Um dia bem escuro e nublado e sempre fresco, tipico de Janeiro!


----------



## cactus (6 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

13.5ºc vento de NO , ceu sempre nublado.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2013 às 20:23)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *5,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Mínima: *0,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

Céu encoberto e 12,7ºC. 

68% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jan 2013 às 22:29)

Boa noite.
Manha de  céu limpo passando a  nublado ao longo da tarde..
Temperatura mínima de 1.0ºC e máxima de 16.2ºC 
Vento de Norte a partir do inicio da tarde,rodando para Oeste ao final da tarde. Rajada máxima de 6.5 km/h. 

Temperatura actual nos 10.2ºC, pressao nos1029 e Hr 90%
Vento nulo desde as 18.30h


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

Estou a ter a máxima neste momento, 13,3ºC de momento.

Vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

Boa noite, por aqui têm sido uns dias enfadonhos, frio há noite e durante o dia temperado, por agora segue tudo calmo com Céu limpo, Vento nulo e temperatura 13,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2013 às 23:51)

t.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

_*Domingo, 6 de Janeiro de 2013*_:

Dia primaveril com céu praticamente limpo, tornando-se nublado a partir do final da manhã. Vento fraco e neblina matinal. 

_Máx:_ 15.1ºC
_Mín:_ 5.1ºC

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 1029 hPa e 10.6ºC .

_*Previsão para hoje, 7 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Períodos de céu muito nublado e vento em geral fraco, predominando do quadrante sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

_Máx:_ 14ºC
_Mín: _ 7ºC

Espero pelo  da segunda quinzena 

Boa noite


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jan 2013 às 09:23)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu coberto de nuvens, corre um ventinho e o termómetro do carro marcava 10º.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2013 às 11:53)

Bom dia.

Mais uma madrugada enfadonha de céu encoberto (já está assim vai para 2 dias), e mínima de *11,6ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 13,4ºC, 69% de humidade, vento nulo e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

Boas.

Em Lisboa(Campo Grande), tempo fresco (a rondar os *13ºC*), céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2013 às 13:23)

Continua o tempinho de treta!!

Mínima de 11,0ºC

Agora céu encoberto e 13,2ºC com o vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (7 Jan 2013 às 14:00)

Boa tarde. 

Mínima de *2ºC*. 

Sigo com *12,6ºC*, máxima até ao momento, céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

Finalmente, depois de cerca de 45h de céu encoberto, eis que o Sol reapareceu. 







14,6ºC actuais, com 69% de humidade e 1026 hPa de pressão. Vento nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

Voltam as nuvens e a temperatura desce


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2013 às 16:56)

Bom dia

Mínima 6,8ºC

Agora 11,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2013 às 17:09)

De céu enfadonhamente encoberto passámos a céu muito nublado por Cumulus, Cumulus Congestus, e até uns ligeiros Mammatus! 

13,7ºC actuais, depois da máxima de *15,1ºC*, com 71% de humidade e 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jan 2013 às 17:09)

Mammatus de momento aqui por cima  .


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

Rainstorm disse:


> Voltam as nuvens e a temperatura desce com 10ºC



Desculpa lá, mas acho que será altura de mostrares a tua "instalação" ou método de medição. Porque, brincadeira à parte sem ofensa, mas ou estás a medir a temperatura perto da porta do frigorífico quando tiras um iogurte, ou algo está muito errado no que reportas. 

Olha os valores de TODAS as estações à tua volta...






Estás mesmo à espera que se ache credível o teu valor de 10º?
Sinceramente....?


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

Boas

Máxima de 15,7ºC
Mínima de 11,0ºC

Agora estão 12,9ºC, 86%Hr, 1028,4hPa e vento nulo

Alias falando em ventos ontem a rajada máxima foi de 6,4km/h e hoje foi de 9,7km/h dias sem vento nenhum praticamente


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2013 às 20:13)

A mínima foi batida estão agora 10,8ºC, 91%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2013 às 21:27)

Para variar, completamente estagnados, 12,4ºC e vento fraco/nulo.

1028 hPa de pressão, e 77% de humidade.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2013 às 22:12)

Boas.
Por cá sigo com 12.4ºc e 90%HR. O vento segue quase nulo.
Cumprimentos


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Jan 2013 às 22:26)

rozzo disse:


> (...) Porque, brincadeira à parte sem ofensa, mas ou estás a medir a temperatura perto da porta do frigorífico quando tiras um iogurte (...)



  Desculpem o desabafo, é que não consigo parar de rir...mas o *rozzo* tem toda a razão...não tenho palavras

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Hoje, Segunda-Feira, 7 de Janeiro de 2012*_:

Mais um dia aborrecido, típico de Outono, com céu nublado e vento fraco.:assobio:

_Máx:_ 13.8ºC
_Mín:_ 9.5ºC

_*Sigo*_ com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 11.0ºC estagnados desde as 8 da noite. 


_*Previsão para Amanhã, 8 de Janeiro de 2012*_:

Céu geralmente muito nublado e vento moderado do quadrante sul.
Possibilidade de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco a partir do final da manhã.

_Máx:_ 14ºC
_Mín:_ 8ºC

Até amahã


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

Boas noites pessoal.

Neste momento não há muito a relatar, dado o tédio meteorológico. 


*Alcabideche* segue com céu encoberto, *12,1ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (7 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Máxima 11,7ºC

Agora 10,2ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2013 às 23:30)

A temperatura teima em não descer mesmo estão 12,1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, temperatura estagnada nos *9,6ºC*, céu encoberto e vento praticamente nulo. 


Extremos de ontem: 
Máxima: *13ºC*
Mínima: *2ºC*


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2013 às 00:14)

e numa hora passou para os 10,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 01:25)

T.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2013 às 01:30)

Boas.
Por aqui segue mais do mesmo, 12.3'c sendo que nas últimas 6 horas a oscilação foi de 0.2'c
Fantástico este tédio :-S que também faz parte. 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 12:40)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *16,3ºC*
Vento: *SE*
Humidade: *70%*


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *13,3ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco. 

Mínima de *6,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

Boas

mínima de 10,8ºC

Agora estão 15,6ºC, 77%Hr, 1029,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2013 às 14:17)

Boas. Mínima de 9,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 14:42)

Por aqui,*16,9ºC *


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Jan 2013 às 15:25)

A frente de amanhã já está muito dissipada, estou a ver que não vai passar de chuviscos e pouco mais!!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 16:05)

Por aqui, o  céu encoberto e  vento do quadrante SE,possibilitaram uma máxima de *17,0ºC*.

Neste momento sigo, com *15,2ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.
_______

Amanha regressarão os aguaceiros.  

O tão anunciado "Muito frio"(principalmente nos media)...não parece ser nada de especial...resta-nos esperar mais uns dias.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2013 às 17:27)

Céu bastante ondulado, algo mais comum no verão devido à nortada.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

Boa tarde, por aqui o Céu também andou "ondulado" e permanece muito nublado, vento fraco de SO e temperatura de 16,6.C


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 19:12)

Boas fotos,por aqui o céu também esteve assim.
________________

Extremos de hoje:

*11,5ºC* / *17,0ºC* ( Primavera? )

Temperatura actual : *14,2ºC*
_____________________

Parece que ela está a caminho.


----------



## F_R (8 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

Temperatura hoje entre os 8,7ºC e os 13,9ºC

Agora 10,9ºC


----------



## João Esteves (8 Jan 2013 às 20:52)

Boa Noite,

Hoje esteve um dia muito ameno com 15.8 ºC de máxima. Deve chover qualquer coisa durante a noite, embora pouco.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

Temperatura actual: *11,6ºC*

Máxima: *13,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Entretanto, começou a chuviscar. 

Temperatura nos *14,3ºC* e vento a soprar moderado do quadrante *SO*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

Por aqui já chove, fraco.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

Boas

_*Terça-Feira, 8 de Janeiro de 2012*_:

Dia outonal, com céu muito nublado e vento moderado do quadrante sul. Ocorrência de um chuvisco passageiro a meio da tarde 

_Máx:_ 14.7ºC
_Mín:_ 10.1ºC

_*Sigo*_ com o "mesmo de sempre", céu encoberto, alguns pingos, vento moderado de SE, 1027 hPa e 11.7ºC. 

_*Previsão para amanhã, Quarta-Feira, 9 de Janeiro*_:

Céu geralmente muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul.
Períodos de chuva, que diminuirão de frequência a partir da tarde.

_Máx:_ 15ºC
_Mín:_ 11ºC

Boa noite e até amanhã


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

Chove moderado com 13ºC.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2013 às 22:46)

Boa noite, vai chuviscando por aqui com vento fraco de Sul e temperatura nos 15,6ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

Já chove moderadamente, mas com intensidade a algum tempo, com vento fraco!!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2013 às 23:16)

0,8 mm.

14,0ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2013 às 23:40)

Aqui morrinhou alguma coisa nem molha!! e duvido que acumule alguma coisa, talvez de manha acumule mas muito pouco!

Tempo ameno 14,9ºC, 90%Hr e vento que aumentou um pouco na ultima hora rajada máxima de 31km/h (23:32)


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

O acumulado de ontem ficou-se nos* 0,3 mm*, deu para molhar bem as estradas/telhados. 
_________________________ 

Neste momento, sigo com *13,7ºC* ,vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## João Esteves (9 Jan 2013 às 03:52)

Caros colegas foristas,

É com enorme satisfação que me apercebi, ao aceder ao site do IM, que durante o dia de hoje, 4ªf  (09/01) vai nevar na região de Lisboa.
O mais incrível é que irá nevar com temperaturas relativamente elevadas, o que só deve acontecer 1 vez em cada 500 ou 1000 anos e eu terei a sorte de poder viver esse momento !  

No melhor pano cai a nódoa.


----------



## dASk (9 Jan 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia a todos, os primeiros mm de 2013 chegaram e eu voltei também  acumulados de 2,6mm durante a madrugada. Distrito de Setúbal em alerta amarelo até as 10h devido á mancha de precipitação que está a entrar na zona de grândola/comporta e que me está a meter inveja dado que a chuva está dificil de aparecer neste mês....


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2013 às 09:49)

João Esteves disse:


> Caros colegas foristas,
> 
> É com enorme satisfação que me apercebi, ao aceder ao site do IM, que durante o dia de hoje, 4ªf  (09/01) vai nevar na região de Lisboa.
> O mais incrível é que irá nevar com temperaturas relativamente elevadas, o que só deve acontecer 1 vez em cada 500 ou 1000 anos e eu terei a sorte de poder viver esse momento !
> ...




Bem apanhado, felizmente já corrigiram!


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Jan 2013 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo Marquês está uma manhã de aguaceiros, pouco vento e céu nublado mas não está muito escuro nem muito frio +-14ºC.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

Boas

Aqui acumulei 5,4mm ao longo da madrugada e inicio da manha! até doí ver o que está a passar a poucos quilômetros a sul de Setúbal e aqui nem pinga  bem a torneira já se fechou e agora vai custar de novo a abrir...estou confiante para que se abra em definitivo este inverno por volta do dia 20!

Mínima escandalosamente alta 14,0ºC

Agora estão uns amenos 15,6ºC, 93%Hr,1028,0hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 39km/h


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2013 às 11:35)

Bom dia.

Ao longo da noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje, acumulei um total de *4,0 mm*. (3,0 mm ontem, e 1,0 mm hoje).

Ainda ontem, as temperaturas oscilaram entre os *11,6ºC* e os *15,5ºC*.

Hoje, mínima (até ao momento, espero) de *13,7ºC*.

Actuais 15,3ºC com 92% de humidade, 1026 hPa de pressão, 16,2 km/h de O (270º) e céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2013 às 12:05)

Possível trovoada a SE de Setúbal cúmulos enormes muito negro e no radar chegou a ter um ponto encarnado...

Aqui sol e calor 16,6ºC, 90%hRr


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2013 às 12:19)

‎15,3ºC e 96%, tá bom pro embaciamento até dos próprios óculos...

1,2 mm e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2013 às 13:03)

Boa tarde.

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*


Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *16,2ºC*
Humidade:*80%*
Vento:*17 km/h de Sudoeste*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*


----------



## Geiras (9 Jan 2013 às 13:04)

Boa tarde.

A chuva rendeu 3.2mm durante a madrugada...


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2013 às 13:05)

Céu encoberto e tempo abafado estão 17,1ºC, 90%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Jan 2013 às 13:07)

Tempo a encobrir bastante e o vento a soprar mais forte, será que vem mais chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

T.actual: *15,7ºC*

Por aqui tudo na mesma, céu cinzento mas chuva nem vê-la, e olhando para o radar, assim continuará.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2013 às 14:45)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *13,7ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Até este momento a máxima foi de *14,2ºC* e a mínima de *10,9ºC*.


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2013 às 15:50)

1,8mm acumulados

9,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2013 às 16:02)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*


Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *15,9ºC*
Humidade:*80%*
Vento:*13 km/h de Sudoeste*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm*

Viva o tédio


----------



## DaniFR (9 Jan 2013 às 17:56)

Por aqui, 12,4ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2013 às 19:23)

Temperatura actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2013 às 19:26)

Hoje andei o dia de manga curta, só agora pra noite é que visto uma camisola pra sair à rua.

Máxima de 15,9ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2013 às 20:10)

Máxima de *16,1ºC* e actuais 15,1ºC. 

88% de humidade e 5,8 km/h de OSO (248º). 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## ALV72 (9 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Estou admirado com tanta chuva na zona de Coimbra, não estava á espera de tanto, chove sem parar desde as 17 horas, por vezes de forma moderada.
João


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

Máxima de 17,3ºC e mínima de 14,0ºc parece Primavera...

Precipitação 5,4mm

Agora 14,9ºC, 91%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2013 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Por aqui tudo na mesma, *15,0ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## F_R (9 Jan 2013 às 23:37)

Dia praticamente sem amplitude termica

Mínima 8,8ºC já esta tarde/noite

Máxima 10,3ºC

Agora 9,8ºC

3,0mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 01:20)

Alcabideche segue nos  *14,6ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2013 às 02:07)

miguel disse:


> Máxima de 17,3ºC e mínima de 14,0ºc parece Primavera...
> 
> Precipitação 5,4mm
> 
> Agora 14,9ºC, 91%Hr e vento fraco



Boas.
Por aqui tudo semelhante, máxima de 17.0ºc e mínima de 14.1ºc.
Quanto à chuva o registo foi de 4.4 mm. Rajada máxima de 32 Km/h de Sul.
Por agora sigo com 15.3ºc e 92%HR.
Ai que tédio...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (10 Jan 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia.
Confirmada a mancha laranja / vermelha de precipitação sobre a zona de Sintra (praias) que se vê no radar do IPMA às 5.50H.
Foram uns bons minutos de precipitação intensa


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 09:23)

Bom dia, neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Jan 2013 às 10:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom dia, neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.



Por aqui o céu está aficar bem escuro e já pingou, pareçe que vem aí muita chuva, mas vamos ver!!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2013 às 12:17)

2,6 mm o acumulado até agora.

15,4ºC e 90%, vento fraco de oeste para embaciar e humedecer tudo.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2013 às 12:25)

Aqui a linha de instabilidade fez com que chovesse de uma forma intensa e persistente durante 5 minutos, acumulando 6,3 mm nesse intervalo de tempo.

Agora o céu está a limpar e não chove. Vento fraco. 16,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

Em Caneças o acumulado de precipitação vai em 3,6mm hoje.

10,2mm desde o inicio do ano.


----------



## aqpcb (10 Jan 2013 às 13:24)

A célula passou bastante perto da Quinta do Anjo Palmela o que gerou uma considerável precipitação, foi bom


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 13:42)

Boas tardes.

Há pouco, cairam uns chuviscos,entretanto o céu limpou bastante.
Sigo com *15,3ºC* , vento fraco de *NO* e *74%* de humidade relativa.

Alcabideche e Serra Sintra, com céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2013 às 14:10)

Mínima de 9,9ºC

Agora 15,6ºC

9,2mm acumulados


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2013 às 14:42)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *15,1ºC*, chuviscos, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Até este momento, máxima de *15,4ºC* e mínima de *12,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2013 às 15:28)

16,3ºC, está um dia melhor que alguns de verão. Obrigado Janeiro .

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 16:30)

T.actual: *14,6ºC*

_____________

Segundo consta, a comunicação social continua a dar-lhe forte e feio, com o muito e muito frio que aí vem , possivelmente isto terá consequências no número de visitantes (preocupados/curiosos) do forum...enfim a comunicação social adora mesmo prestar um mau serviço...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 18:29)

Entretanto, o céu praticamente limpo e vento  fraco de NO estão a proporcionar uma lenta descida da temperatura, sigo com *11,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2013 às 18:32)

Aqui nada se passou a não ser mais um dia ameno nada a ver com o Inverno que por aqui ainda nem uma amostra teve...

Mínima 13,8ºC
Máxima 16,6ºC

Nada de chuva acumulada o que caiu não deu para nada

Agora 14,4ºC,90%Hr, 1025,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (10 Jan 2013 às 18:54)

Máxima 17,2ºC

Agora 14,6ºC


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2013 às 18:57)

Boa tarde, hoje de manhã abateu-se um Aguaceiro bastante forte por aqui com chuva intensa durante sensivelmente 15 minutos, que foi o suficiente para criar as já habituais pequenas enxurradas ao pé da minha casa, o resto da manhã foi também de aguaceiros moderados e a partir do ínicio da tarde o Céu começou a limpar. Segue tudo calmo agora com Céu parcialmente nublado, Vento fraco de NO e temperatura nos 15,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2013 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado, com chuvisco ao inicio da manhã.

A temperatura de ontem e hoje foram quase de Primavera. 

Tmax: 17,4ºC

Tmin: 12,6ºC

Tactual: 12,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

*Alcabideche* segue com *11,0ºC*,céu limpo e  vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2013 às 20:35)

Tive uma bela máxima de 16,7ºC típica de um Janeiro em que o frio se está a extinguir.

12,5ºC de momento e vento nulo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Boa noite

_*Ontem, 9 de Janeiro de 2012*_:

Céu geralmente muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul.
Ocorrência de alguns períodos de chuva/aguaceiros.

_Máx:_ 15.1ºC
_Mín:_ 10.3ºC

_Precipitação:_ 3.3mm

------------------------------------------------------------------------

A _máxima_ de hoje, _*10 de Janeiro*_, é de 16.5ºC e a _mínima_, até agora, de 11.8ºC. Resto do resumo (de hoje) posto amanhã

_*Sigo*_ com céu encoberto, vento fraco, alguma neblina , 1026 hPa e 11.9ºC.

_*Previsão para amanhã, Sexta-Feira, 11 de Janeiro:*_

Céu geralmente muito nublado, neblinas e/ou nevoeiros.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco mais prováveis até ao final da
manhã. 
Vento fraco, tornando-se moderado do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde.

_Máx:_ 14ºC
_Mín:_ 8ºC

_Precipitação:_ < 1mm 

Até amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

Por aqui, a noite segue húmida e "fresca".
Estão *10,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento muito fraco, quase nulo.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2013 às 23:04)

Sigo aqui com 11,3ºC, 95%Hr, 1026,1hpa e vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *9,4ºC*, mínima do dia, céu nublado, vento nulo e neblina.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *16,5ºC*, neste que foi, obviamente até à data, o dia mais quente do ano.

De momento, e graças ao vento nulo, sigo com 10,3ºC, batendo consecutivamente a mínima.

88% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

A mínima de ontem foi de *8,7ºC*, registada às 23h58.

Agora sigo com *8,6ºC* e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2013 às 00:19)

O Novo dia começa com 12,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

*9,9ºC* / *16,2ºC* ( mais um dia primaveril)

____________

Temperatura actual: *10,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 02:40)

Por aqui, o céu encontra-se encoberto, o que está a proporcionar uma pequena subida da temperatura, sigo com *10,8ºC*.


Vem aí uma celula a caminho.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2013 às 13:13)

Boas

Mínima de 8,5ºc

Agora sol e mais sol e calor!!! 16,3ºC com 82%Hr o vento é quase nulo!! Siga  a Primavera...Segunda e Terça lá arrefece mas fresco de pouca dura.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2013 às 13:22)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9,7ºC*.

A manhã foi marcada por céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e chuva fraca.

Sigo com 14,4ºC e 4,3 km/h de SO (225º). 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 13:44)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *9,8ºC*

__________________________

T.actual: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

Por aqui já chove fraco a algum tempo com o céu escuro a oeste, começa agora a chover moderadamente.


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2013 às 14:49)

Por aqui tem chovida moderadamente quase toda a manhã e continua em força


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2013 às 16:02)

Boa tarde, dia de Céu muito nublado em que apenas registo um aguaceiro residual há poucos minutos mas que proporcionou um lindo Arco-íris, só foi pena não ter a máquina comigo pois daria uma excelente foto. Segue tudo na mesma Céu nublado, Vento fraco de Oeste e temperatura nos 17,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 17:29)

Boas.

Por aqui não há muito a relatar, dado que está a ser um dia igual a tantos outros.

Sigo com céu cinzento, *14,6ºC*,vento fraco do *OSO* e *84%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2013 às 17:40)

mais um dia de céu nublado, sem chuva e sem amplitude termica

agora 13,3ºC


----------



## fishisco (11 Jan 2013 às 17:41)

F_R o dia mais frio aí em 2012 foi em julho?


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2013 às 17:57)

Chove bem por Coimbra. Confesso que não esperava.


----------



## F_R (11 Jan 2013 às 18:01)

fishisco disse:


> F_R o dia mais frio aí em 2012 foi em julho?


eheh ontem tive a editar isto e nem reparei nesse erro

Obrigado


----------



## Nuno_1010 (11 Jan 2013 às 18:20)

Chove bem em Peniche


----------



## ALV72 (11 Jan 2013 às 19:11)

vitamos disse:


> Chove bem por Coimbra. Confesso que não esperava.



Tanto chove que acumulou 7,1 mm na última hora em Cernache no Aerodromo.
Já na Quarta tinha chovido bastante a partir da 17 Horas.

João


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 19:29)

Neste momento,cai um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2013 às 19:33)

Segundo o radar, às 19h, chovia com muita intensidade na zona do Cabo da Roca, Sintra.







Em Odivelas, caiu um bom aguaceiro há instantes.
Caneças segue com 4,8m.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2013 às 19:35)

Chove moderadamente também por aqui. Sigo com *2,0 mm* acumulados.

14,4ºC e 90% de humidade.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

Boas.
Por aqui sigo com 15.0ºc e 91%HR e vento médio de 7.9 Km/h do quadrante SW/S
Pelas 7h00 registei 0,2mm de precipitação. A temperatura máxima atingiu os 17,6ºc pelas 13h04, confesso que não esperava tanto, sendo que esta foi a  temperatura foi a mais alta de 2013. A mínima ficou pelos 11.2ºc ás 9h07.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 19:41)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo o radar, às 19h, chovia com muita intensidade na zona do Cabo da Roca, Sintra.



Se calhar também choveu bastante na zona de Colares,Sintra, estou curioso para ver os valores de precipitação da estação do IPMA.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2013 às 19:44)

Aqui para variar não se passa nada!!!

14,3ºC, 91%Hr, 1024,1hpa e vento fraco

0,0mm

5,6mm este mês e cerca de 13mm nos últimos 30 dias!! onde já vi isto 

Extremos hoje;

Mínima: 8,5ºC
Máxima: 16,6ºC


----------



## dASk (11 Jan 2013 às 19:58)

acho que vem aí da grossa


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Jan 2013 às 20:00)

Por aqui choveu torrencialmente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2013 às 20:09)

Por aqui tudo a passar a Sul... Céu parcialmente nublado, sem chuva.


----------



## Microburst (11 Jan 2013 às 20:33)

Grande chuvada nesta altura por aqui, diluviana mesmo!


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2013 às 20:37)

Deve estar mesmo mesmo aqui à porta!


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jan 2013 às 20:50)

Chuva forte pelo Montijo !


----------



## Lousano (11 Jan 2013 às 20:50)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado com chuva ao final da tarde.

Tmax: 13,5ºC

Tmin: 8,8ºC

Tactual: 10,4ºC

Precip: 6,1mm


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2013 às 20:58)

Estou a espera desse diluvio  estou para ver o que vai cair 

14,0ºC
92%Hr
1023,9hPa
0km/h


----------



## dASk (11 Jan 2013 às 21:00)

Aqui ainda não passou de chuva fraca, tudo ao lado...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2013 às 21:04)

2,8 mm de momento não chove.

13,9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Geiras (11 Jan 2013 às 21:10)

Saí para beber café, quando voltei ainda apanhei com o forte e curtíssimo aguaceiro 

1.0mm acumulado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

Temperatura actual: *12,9ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2013 às 21:25)

Boa noite. 

Dia marcado por períodos de chuva fraca, principalmente durante a tarde.

Neste momento sigo com *9,6ºC*, céu nublado e vento nulo.

Máxima: *13,9ºC*
Mínima: *8,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2013 às 22:53)

Por aqui ,*12,6ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2013 às 23:03)

Boa noite, aguaceiro forte há cerca de 1h atrás, de resto o dia tem sido caracterizado por um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, por agora Céu muito nublado, Vento fraco de NO e temperatura nos 14,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

Aqui essa linha de chuva se é que lhe posso chamar assim deixou 0,2mm magnifico siga este inverno de treta...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

miguel disse:


> Aqui essa linha de chuva se é que lhe posso chamar assim deixou 0,2mm magnifico siga este inverno de treta...



Muito mau mesmo, eu também só registei 0,4mm em todo o dia e com vários membros a relatarem chuva moderada a forte em breves períodos aqui bem perto. Tou numa bolha, só pode. 

Enfim, sigo com 13.6ºc e 95%HR sem vento.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Jan 2013 às 00:20)

_*10 de Janeiro de 2012:*_

Céu nublado, apresentando boas abertas durante a tarde. 
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste, tornando-se fraco a partir do início da noite.
Períodos de chuva fraca/aguaceiros fracos até ao início da manhã.

_Máx:_ 16.5ºC
_Mín:_ 11.2ºC

_Precipitação:_ 2.1mm

_*Sexta-Feira, 11 de Janeiro de 2012*_:

Um dia bastante húmido e fresco , com céu nublado, períodos de chuva fraca/chuviscos e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante sul.

_Máx:_ 14.7ºC
_Mín:_ 8.9ºC

_Precipitação:_ 3.1mm

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com nevoeiro , vento quase nulo, 1023 hPa, 94% de HR e 10.6ºC.

_*Previsão para hoje, 12 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu geralmente muito nublado e neblina/nevoeiro matinal.
Períodos de chuva e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste.

_Máx:_ 12ºC
_Mín:_ 9ºC

_Precipitação:_ 8/9mm

Até mais logo


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2013 às 01:12)

Continua quase tudo na mesma, sigo com 13.4ºc e 94%HR. O vento rodou para NW ainda que continue fraco (Med. 2.6 Km/h).
E já são 5 dias com temperaturas muito elevadas e sem descer dos 11ºc...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2013 às 01:40)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem terminei o dia com *3,0 mm* acumulados. A máxima foi de *15,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,4ºC, em descida, com vento nulo e 91% de humidade. 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## meteo (12 Jan 2013 às 02:17)

Grande chuvada pelo Campo Grande por volta das 20:00..
Chuva moderada durante muito tempo


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2013 às 10:44)

Bom dia.
A mínima de hoje chegou aos 6.8ºC.
Entre as 5.00h e as 8.30h acumulei 2.8mm e neste ano de 2013 já conto com 10.9mm.
Neste momento céu limpo e sol com temperatura de 12.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2013 às 11:56)

Por aqui reina a crise de frio normal, 13,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2013 às 12:02)

Boas


Temperatura mínima: *9,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *14.0ºC*


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Jan 2013 às 12:10)

Vários aguaceiros ao longo da manhã com períodos de sol, mas a temperatura ainda está primaveral


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2013 às 12:59)

Bom dia.

Sigo com 13,9ºC após mínima de *9,6ºC*. *1,0 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada.

69% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão, com 13,0 km/h de O (270º).

Céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Jan 2013 às 15:38)

Por aqui continua a pasmaceira que teima em não desaparecer, nem frio, nem chuva nem vento, mas vamos esperar para ver

Estou com 14ºC, a massa de ar frio ainda não chegou por isso, mas para aqui ela já não deverá trazer nada de especial.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui, a temperatura máxima chegou aos de *15,2ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com *12,8ºC*, poucas nuvens e vento moderado do quadrante *Noroeste*.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

O Sol põe-se por trás do manto de núvens na faixa costeira. Por cima de mim, céu pouco nublado.

13,5ºC actuais, depois de máxima de *14,5ºC*, e 13,3 km/h de OSO (248º).

73% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2013 às 17:38)

Boa tarde, dia enfadonho com um ou outro aguaceiro fraco, por agora a temperatura inicia a sua descida depois de uma tarde ainda assim agradável, Céu parcialmente nublado, Vento fraco de Oeste e actuais 14,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2013 às 18:32)

Por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro(fraco).


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2013 às 19:01)

3 Aguaceiros fortes (rates de 35mm/h) durante a tarde/noite que renderam 3.6mm. O total de hoje vai nos 6.4mm 
A temperatura máxima foi de 15.6ºC
Condições actuais:
Vento Fraco/Nulo, HR 91%, pressão 1022mb
Temperatura de 9.7ºC e a descer


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Jan 2013 às 19:01)

Já chove moderado a forte e a temperatura já vai descendo bem com o vento a aumentar também


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Grande chuvada neste momento. Rate de 90.5mm/h


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2013 às 21:46)

Aqui está tanto frio que a temperatura está a subir, 11,8ºC.

Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2013 às 21:49)

WHORTAS disse:


> Grande chuvada neste momento. Rate de 90.5mm/h



Bateram há porta!! Tinha-me esquecido que tinham saido com o cão!!
Chegaram que nem uns pintos 
A estrada parecia um rio.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2013 às 21:59)

Boa noite, caiu há cerca de 30m um aguaceiro fraco que durou +/- 10m mas que deu para deixar algumas poças, a temperatura continua a descer muito lentamente com 12,4ºC actuais.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2013 às 22:03)

Temperatura estagnada entre os 11,2ºC e os 11,3ºC.

78% de humidade e 5,0 km/h de NO (315º). 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

Boas noites.

Por aqui, sigo com *11,0ºC* ,vento moderado a forte do quadrante NO, e céu pouco nublado.
Precipitação acumulada: *1,3 mm*


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2013 às 23:13)

Boas

Aqui acumulou 1,0mm de chuva


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Hoje 12/01/2013
Temperatura mínima de 6.8ºC e máxima de 15.6ºC 
Acumulado de 10.7mm
Temperatura actual de 10.4ºC, pressão nos 1022mb, HR 83%


----------



## Lousano (12 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

Dia de aguaceiros e vento fraco.

Tmax: 12, 6ºC

Tmin: 7,8ºC (actual)

Precip: 8,1mm


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

*Dados de ontem (12/01/13)*

Temperatura minima: *9,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,2ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,3 mm* ( fruto de dois aguaceiros, o primeiro ocorreu ás 19 horas, e o segundo surgiu uma hora depois.)

_______________________

Neste momento, sigo com *10,5ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, o dia foi de aguaceiros em geral fracos. 

Sigo com 8ºC, chuva fraca e vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem: 
Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Mínima *7,8ºC*


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2013 às 00:29)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes!


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2013 às 00:31)

0.5mm acumulados ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 02:41)

Por aqui, vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *0,3 mm*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jan 2013 às 10:22)

Bom dia 

_*Ontem, 12 de Janeiro de 2012:*_

Céu muito nublado, alternando com boas abertas. 
Aguaceiros, localmente FORTES durante a tarde, e antecedidos por rajadas de vento. Este que soprou fraco a moderado de SW durante o resto do dia.

_Máx:_ 13.6ºC
_Mín:_ 8.6ºC

_Precipitação:_ 6.6mm

----------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com boas abertas (depois de uma "chuvada" que acumulou 7.1mm), vento fraco a moderado de NE, 1020 hPa e 8.5ºC .

Até agora, 9.0ºC de _máxima_ (ás 0:17h) e 6.4ºC de _mínima_ (ás 6:42h).

_*Para o resto do dia de hoje estão previstos*_, períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros até meio da tarde que poderão ser por vezes FORTES, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada., vento fraco a moderado de NW e _máxima_ de 12ºC.

Até logo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

Por aqui acabou de passar um aguaceiro mas a temperatura mal mexeu, ainda tive 74 km/h, de resto 11,5ºC e 2,2 mm.

Mínima de 9,4ºC com iso de 0ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a mínima foi de *8,9ºC*

_______________________


Neste momento, sigo com vento forte( *48 km/h*),*12,9ºC* e céu nublado.

Precipitação acumulada: *4,6 mm*
Rajada máxima: *63 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *9,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,7ºC e 76% de humidade. Alguns aguaceiros renderam *3,0 mm*.

1020 hPa de pressão e 19,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 13:51)

Que ventania, há  pouco uma nova rajada máxima de *67 km/h*.A temperatura desceu mais de 1ºC, dado que o vento passou a soprar do quadrante *Nordeste*.

Temperatura:*12,3ºC*
Vento: *44 km/h*


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

Boa tarde 

Mínima de *4,2ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *11,1ºC*, com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 14:57)

Ás 14 e 30, houve uma rajada de *80 km/h*.
Neste momento o vento sopra a *50 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2013 às 16:24)

Boas

Aqui nada de especial a assinalar pouca ou quase nenhuma chuva e tempo pouco frio!!

Mínima de 9,8ºC 
Máxima de 15,4ºC

Precipitação 0,2mm 

Rajada máxima 50km/h

Agora 13,8ºC, 66%Hr, 1023,0hpa e vento moderado NW


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 16:38)

T.máxima: *13,5ºC*

Dia bastante frio, devido ao vento forte/muito forte que se fez sentir,entretanto, na ultima hora este tem vindo a enfraquecer.
_______________

Temperatura actual: *11,6ºC*
Vento: *32 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2013 às 18:48)

Máxima de *13,5ºC*.

Actuais 12,0ºC com vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte. 1023 hPa de pressão.

Rajada máxima de *54,9 km/h*.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Boa Noite.

Dia com temperatura mínima de 5.6ºC e máxima de 13.5ºC 
Vento de Norte a partir das 11.30h  com rajada máxima de 39.6 km/h. 
Precipitação acumulada : 10.7 mm.
Temperatura actual: 6.7ºC


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

Sigo com *4,2ºC*, mínima do dia, céu limpo e vento nulo.  

Máxima: *11,9ºC*


----------



## Geiras (13 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

1.7mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2013 às 22:46)

Boas noites.

Por aqui, sigo com *11,0ºC*, vento forte (nortada) e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jan 2013 às 22:53)

Boa noite

_*Domingo, 13 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu com períodos de muito nublado e aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados/antecedidos de rajadas de vento de NW.
Durante o resto do dia, o vento soprou fraco a moderado com direção variável.

_Máx:_ 11.9ºC
_Mín:_ 6.4ºC

_Precipitação:_ 9.4mm


_*Sigo*_ com céu parcialmente nublado, vento nulo, 1026 hPa e temperatura a descer bem, já nos 7.4ºC. 

_*Previsão para amanhã, Segunda-Feira, 14 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Escassa possibilidade de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal e de formação de geada.

_Máx:_ 11ºC
_Mín:_ 5ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2013 às 01:18)

Extremos de ontem: *8,9ºC* / *13,5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *80 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,6 mm* ( Aguaceiros moderados ocorridos durante a madrugada e manha)

____________________

Sigo com *11,0ºC*,vento moderado e céu practicamente limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2013 às 01:22)

Algum vento, 75% de humidade, e 10,8ºC de temperatura.

1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia.

8,8ºC actuais, após mínima de *8,7ºC*.

75% de humidade e 14,0 km/h de NE (45º), com 1026 hPa de pressão, e céu limpo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Jan 2013 às 10:01)

Bom dia,
No Marquês está céu azul,pouco vento e 8ºC.
(Amanheceu cá com um friozinho ....)


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2013 às 11:49)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *-0,1ºC* e geada. 

De momento, sigo com *6,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

Boas.

T.minima: *8,3ºC*
T.actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2013 às 13:03)

Boas

Mínima de 9,6ºC 

Agora estão 14,0ºC

Frio não é aqui de certeza!!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2013 às 13:50)

A tarde segue fresca, com 11,7ºC e 72% de humidade. Céu praticamente encoberto. 

14,0 km/h de NO (315º), e 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2013 às 13:53)

Por aqui houve um arrefecimento interessante, sigo com *12,1ºC*, vento fraco e céu encoberto.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

Sigo com *8,8ºC*, céu nublado e vento praticamente nulo.

Máxima de *12,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2013 às 18:16)

Extremos de hoje: *8,3ºC* / *13,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2013 às 18:51)

Sigo com 10,8ºC após máxima de *13,1ºC*.

Vento nulo e 70% de humidade. 1027 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2013 às 19:04)

Aqui a máxima foi até aos 14,6ºC

Agora estão 11,6ºC em queda muito lenta!!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2013 às 19:44)

Temperatura actual: *10,7ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

boa noite.
dados de hoje:
Tmin. 1.0°
Tmax. 13.7°

Temperatura actual de  8.0°


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Jan 2013 às 22:51)

Durante esta _*Segunda-Feira, 14 de Janeiro de 2013*_, 

 Céu pouco nublado ao início do dia, apresentando-se com períodos de maior nebulosidade a partir do meio da manhã. Ocorrência de uma boa inversão térmica com alguma formação de geada nos locais mais abrigados. 
Vento fraco, soprando fraco a moderado de NW durante a tarde.

_Máx:_ N.D. (Deve ter rondado os 11ºC, sem certezas)
_Mín:_ 3.6ºC 

_*Sigo*_ com céu nublado, vento muito fraco, 1027 hPa e 8.6ºC_


*Previsão para amanhã, 15 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

 Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, em geral fraca, a partir do final da tarde.
 Vento moderado de NW,  rodando gradualmente para SW a partir do fim da tarde.

_Máx:_ 12ºC
_Mín:_ 7ºC

_Precipitação:_ < 1mm 

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2013 às 22:58)

Sigo com 11,0ºC, 80%Hr, 1027,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

Por aqui, a temperatura encontra-se estagnada (*10,8ºC*), fruto do vento que continua a soprar fraco a moderado do quadrante *Norte*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

Já tive *8,0ºC*, mas a presença de nebulosidade fez a temperatura saltar para os 9,2ºC actuais.

1026 hPa e 80% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2013 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

*T.minima*: *10,5ºC*
*T.actual*: *11,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

Noite bem amena graças as nuvens a mínima foi de 11,1ºC

Agora estão 13,7ºc, 76%Hr, 1027,2hPa e vento fraco o céu está encoberto


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2013 às 13:16)

Por aqui, vai pingando, *13,6ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2013 às 13:32)

Mínima 6,3ºC

Agora 12,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2013 às 14:16)

Os chuviscos renderam *0,3 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

Aguaceiro neste momento em Odivelas.
0,6mm em Caneças.

Temperatura nos 10,4ºC.
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2013 às 16:40)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, começou agora a chuviscar. 
Estão *10,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: *11,9ºC*
Mínima: *4,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2013 às 16:59)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *8,9ºC* e máxima de *12,4ºC* neste dia marcado por céu muito nublado/encoberto e chuva fraca.

11,2ºC actuais, com 80% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.

Chuvisca.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

A máxima hoje foi de 14,1ºC

Chuviscou algumas vezes mas o acumulado é de 0,0mm

Agora estão 11,9ºC, 83%Hr, 1026,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (15 Jan 2013 às 19:36)

Boa noite.

Vem aí finalmente tempo Invernal. 

Por agora ainda calmo, sem chuva e 9,0ºC

Tmax: 11,2ºC

Tmin: 5,8ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Jan 2013 às 21:03)

Máxima 13,5ºC

Agora 8,9ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

Boas

Sigo com 11,5ºC temperatura estagnada se for preciso é esta a mínima tal como ontem...

Venha de lá essa chuva a partir de amanha a tarde apesar de não estar totalmente feliz porque as maiores acumulações vão ser sempre a norte daqui


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Jan 2013 às 22:53)

_*Dia 15 de Janeiro*_, fresco, com períodos de céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva fraca/chuviscos durante a tarde e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste.
Neblina/Nevoeiro matinal, em especial nos vales.

_Máx:_ 12.5ºC
_Mín:_ 6.2ºC

_Precipitação:_ 1.1mm 


_*Sigo*_ com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, neblina ao fundo, 1025 hPa e 9.2ºC.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Previsão para amanhã, Quarta-Feira, 16 de Janeiro:*_

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes FORTE, passando gradualmente
a regime de aguaceiros.
Vento moderado do quadrante oeste, soprando
temporariamente FORTE.

_Máx:_ 13ºC
_Mín:_ 9ºC

_Precipitação:_ 16/17mm

Finalmente chuva a valer nos próximos dias  

Até amanhã


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Jan 2013 às 22:54)

Boa noite.
Minima de hoje : 4.1°C 
Maxima de 14.0°C
precipitação acumulada de 0.8 mm

Temperatura actual de    9.5°C


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2013 às 00:08)

Boas noites.

Extremos de ontem: *10,5ºC* / *13,6ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,3 mm *( Ocorrência de chuviscos por volta das 13h)

__________

Neste momento, *11,0ºC* , vento fraco e céu nublado.
Já que o frio não aparece, que venha então essa chuva/vento...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2013 às 00:31)

Sigo com 10,2ºC. Temperatura estagnada na casa dos 10ºC desde cerca das 19h.

85% de humidade, vento nulo e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2013 às 10:57)

Céu muito nublado.

De momento com 14,7 ºC e 79 % de humidade.

Não foi acumulada precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2013 às 13:51)

0,2 mm.

De momento o belo tempo de oeste, com tudo húmido 87% e 14,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2013 às 13:57)

Por aqui, sigo com *14,0ºC*,vento moderado,céu nublado e *0,3 mm*.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2013 às 14:04)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui sigo com 14.8ºc e 87%HR. Ontem à noite ainda choveu mas sem acumular, hoje já registo 1.4 mm.
O instituto previa neve acima dos 1400 metros no norte e centro, mas nas Penhas douradas estão 5.3ºc e pelo que vejo através da web, na torre também chove.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

boas

Mínima de 10,7ºC

A pouco choveu e acumulou 1,6mm vai chover mais de tarde

Agora não chove e estão 14,7ºC, 89%Hr, 1021,2hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 34km/h


----------



## Lousano (16 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui é chuva e mais chuva.

Precip. 20,1mm

Tactual: 12,7ºC


----------



## DaniFR (16 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui choveu bem durante toda a manhã e inicio de tarde. 

Temperatura actual: *12,9ºC*

Mínima: *7,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2013 às 15:53)

Por aqui, *14,1ºC* e vento forte.
Observando as imagens do radar, a chuva aproxima-se a passos largos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2013 às 16:46)

Céu a ESE:


----------



## ALV72 (16 Jan 2013 às 17:09)

Dia de Inverno a sério na zona Centro, as estações da Lousã, Coimbra, Pampilhosa da Serra, e Penhas Douradas acumulam mais de 30 mm cada uma, nada mau !!

João


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2013 às 18:20)

Por aqui, alguns chuviscos e vento forte.
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*
_____________________


Entre as localidades de  Assafora (Sintra) e Cheleiros (Mafra), deve ter caído bem.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2013 às 18:39)

Boas

A máxima foi de 15,3ºC

Rajada máxima 42km/h

Durante a tarde choveu sempre mas fraco, o acumulado de precipitação vai nos 3,4mm neste momento chuvisca

14,7ºC, 93%Hr, 1020,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2013 às 21:16)

Precipitação acumulada: *2,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

O dia de precipitação terminou ficando com 3,8mm

Mínima de 10,7ºC
Máxima de 15,3ºC

Rajada máxima 42km/h

A noite segue amena 14,8ºC sem chuva


----------



## Geiras (16 Jan 2013 às 21:53)

Por aqui há algum vento, temperatura a rondar os 14ºC. Acumulado de 6.7mm durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2013 às 22:37)

Boa noite.

Máxima até ao momento de *14,4ºC*, seguindo com 14,2ºC actuais. *3,0 mm* acumulados.

92% de humidade, 34,6 km/h de NO (315º), tendo já atingido os *59,8 km/h*, e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2013 às 22:46)

Temperatura muito próxima da máxima sigo com 14,9ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2013 às 22:47)

Boas 

_*Sigo*_ com céu muito nublado (depois de uma longa intempérie durante a tarde  com chuva e muito vento), vento moderado de W, 1019 hPa e 12.2ºC.

Resumo de hoje, _*Quarta-Feira*_, posto amanhã

_*Previsão para amanhã, 17 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu muito nublado, com abertas até ao início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste.

_Máx:_ 14ºC
_Mín:_ 10ºC

_Precipitação:_ 7/8mm

Boa noite


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Jan 2013 às 23:12)

Boa noite.
Choveu continuamente desde as 12.00H até ás 16.00h
Acumulado total do dia de 20.3mm 
Vento  de WNW com velocidade media de 12km/h até cerca das 19.30h rodando depois  para Norte.
Pressão mínima de 1020mb ás 17.00h
Temperatura mínima de 8.3ºC e máxima de 14.5ºC 

Temperatura actual nos 13.2ºC, pressão nos 1023mb, vento Nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2013 às 00:11)

Boas noites.

*Dados de ontem (16-1-13)*

*Temperaturas*: *10,4ºC* / *14,6ºC*
*Precipitação acumulada:* *3,0 mm*
*Rajada máxima:* *55 km/h*

____________________________

Neste momento, 14,0ºC ,vento moderado e céu nublado.
___________________

Estou impressionado com a ventania que aí vem, vamos la ver se é desta que Alcabideche tem uma rajada de vento a rondar os 95/100 km/h.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

Boas

Mínima de 13,8ºC

Agora estão uns quentes 17,6ºC, 78%Hr, 1021,8hPa e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

Boas tardes.

Sigo com *16,1ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco do quadrante *Oeste*.

____________________________

Vem aí muita animação,aqui para a zona de Cascais.
Interessante verificar a queda acentuada da pressão, assim como da temperatura.A mudança de direcção do vento a ditar um bom arrefecimento,tendo em conta o vento fortíssimo que afectará esta zona, a sensação térmica pode muito bem chegar aos *2ºC*.
 





Fonte(clicar)


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2013 às 14:33)

Boa tarde. 

Sigo com *12,3ºC*, chuva fraca e vento fraco.

Mínima: *6,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura não desceu dos *13,2ºC*, nesta madrugada marcada por chuviscos. *2,0 mm* acumulados.

De momento sigo com 14,7ºC, 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º) e algum nevoeiro, estando a base nos 200 m.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Por aqui, vão caindo alguns chuviscos, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura segue amena, *14,6ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2013 às 18:43)

Algum nevoeiro e morrinha.
Esteve assim toda a tarde.

Caneças segue com 5,4mm e Pinheiro de Loures com 5,1mm.
Ainda que o grosso da precipitação ocorreu durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2013 às 18:45)

Por Setúbal nada de chuva nem de madrugada nem de dia!!

A máxima foi elevada com 17,7ºC e a mínima com 13,8ºC

Rajada máxima foi a pouco com 34km/h

Agora estão 17,7ºC, 93%Hr, 1020,7hPa e vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## F_R (17 Jan 2013 às 19:06)

13,9ºC e alguma chuva fraquinha durante a tarde 1,6mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2013 às 20:11)

Sigo com chuviscos e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *14,7ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *0,5 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2013 às 20:52)

14,6ºC e 0,8 mm.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

Nevoeiro e 14,5ºC. Vento fraco/nulo.

*3,0 mm* acumulados ao longo de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2013 às 22:13)

Por aqui, reina o ambiente ameno,céu nublado, *14,4ºC* e vento fraco.

O vento sopra a *10 km/h* , Sábado de madrugada/manha talvez sopre a *100 km/h*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento sopra a *10 km/h* , Sábado de madrugada/manha talvez sopre a *100 km/h*



Não me parece 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Quarta-Feira, 16 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu muito nublado, com períodos de chuva, sendo por vezes FORTE e persistente. 
Vento moderado de SW, soprando por vezes FORTE durante a tarde.

_Máx:_ 13.5ºC
_Mín:_ 8.9ºC

_Precipitação:_ 18.9mm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sigo*_ com céu encoberto, chuviscos, tempo húmido , vento fraco a moderado de SW, 1018 hPa e 13.9ºC.

Resumo de hoje, posto amanhã 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Previsão, para amanhã, Sexta-Feira, 18 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes FORTE em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado de SW, tornando-se FORTE a partir da manhã.

_Máx:_ 15ºC
_Mín:_ 14ºC

_Precipitação:_ 25/26mm 

Até amanhã


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2013 às 23:18)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não me parece




Acredita que é possível, esta zona é muito ventosa/exposta, ainda por cima o vento soprará de NW.
No outro dia houve uma rajada de *80 km/h*.
Em 2012, a rajada maxima foi de *91 km/h *em Junho, portanto, ve bem o poder da nortada nesta zona.
Uma rajada na ordem dos *100 km/h* considero bem possível, dada a magnitude do temporal que aì vem.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

Boa noite.
Temperatura máxima de 14.9ºC e mínima de 11.6ºC
Temperatura actual estagnada nos 14.8ºC desde as 16.15h. 
Acumulado  de 3.4mm
Pressão nos 1019mb
Rajada máxima de 28.8 km/h


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, desde as 18h que a temperatura está estagnada nos *13,3ºC*.

Chuviscos e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2013 às 00:17)

A calma antes da tempestade!!

Aqui a noite está bem calminha ao contrario do que vai estar amanha por esta hora a ter inicio!!

Sigo com 15,3ºC, 93%Hr, 1020,1hPa vento bem fraco média de 4km/h


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2013 às 00:33)

Boa noite, dia de ontem á semelhança do anterior com Períodos de chuva fraca e vento moderado, por agora mais do mesmo, vai chuviscando com vento moderado de Oeste e temperatura nos 16,2ºC.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada de Sábado  .


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2013 às 00:44)

*Alcabideche* segue agora com nevoeiro e *14,8ºC*.
Belo paradoxo, nevoeiro,noite bastante amena... tudo calmo...por enquanto.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2013 às 03:20)

Despeço-me com 14,5ºC e 93% de humidade.

23,4 km/h de O (270º) e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (18 Jan 2013 às 10:10)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de chuva, com vento moderado e 13,7ºC.

Precipitação acumulada nos últimos dias:

Dia 16: 25,9mm
Dia 17: 7,4mm
Dia 18: 7,9mm (até ao momento)


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2013 às 10:31)

bom dia!

A mínima foi de 14,9ºC

Agora céu encoberto, temperatura nos 16,1ºC a rajada máxima até agora foi de 39km/h a pressão está nos 1016,3hPa


----------



## Santos (18 Jan 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tem chovido e chove.
Uma foto (rápida) de hoje às 9.30


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2013 às 10:46)

Boas.

Por Lisboa (Campo Grande),vai pingando, temperatura amena (*15ºC*) e vento moderado.

_________

*Off-topic* :Até ao momento, o post da pagina(facebook) do meteopt.com referente ao temporal, já vai nas *459* partilhas, muito bom!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 10:56)

15,0ºC .

Vento fraco por enquanto, embora já tenha tido 50 km/h.


----------



## telegram (18 Jan 2013 às 11:01)

Céu muito carregado em Miranda do Corvo. Vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2013 às 11:26)

Nesto momento cai um bom aguaceiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

Dia muito quente, com mínima de 15,0 ºC.

Acumulados 2,2 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Pisfip (18 Jan 2013 às 12:37)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui, à semelhança de ontem muita chuva tem caído.
Saliento o aumento das rajadas de vento, progressivamente com o decorrer do dia.

Temp. nos 15.2º
Humidade 92%
Vento SO a 37km/h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

Bom dia.

Durante a madrugada, *1,0 mm* acumulados, e rajada máxima de *66,8 km/h*!

Actualmente, céu encoberto e 14,9ºC.

Destaque para a descida da pressão. 1012 hPa, por agora.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2013 às 13:21)

Boa tarde!
Aqui por Almada a pressão atmosférica continua a descer,slowly,mas a descer,1012,1hPA o vento de 24km/h com a rajada máxima de 30,6km/h por volta das 12:00h e temperatura de 15,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2013 às 13:45)

Boas

Aqui o vento vai aumentando também a rajada máxima até agora é de 42km/h

Temperatura 15,9ºC

Pressão em queda rápida 1012,3hpa


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2013 às 14:01)

E a pressão continua na sua curva descendente-1011,1hPA.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 14:03)

Em Odivelas o vento também já sopra com algumas rajadas.

5,6mm para já em Caneças.

Vai chovendo, em geral fraco, puxada a vento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jan 2013 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

Aqui no Marquês chove "cats and dogs", temperatura 16º.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Jan 2013 às 15:04)

miguel disse:


> bom dia!
> 
> A mínima foi de 14,9ºC
> 
> Agora céu encoberto, temperatura nos 16,1ºC a rajada máxima até agora foi de 39km/h a pressão está nos 1016,3hPa


Ainda cairam uns aguaceiros fracos / chuviscos ao longo da noite. Pelo menos 2, um por volta da 1h da manha e outro por volta das 5h da manha. Infelizmente foi noite passada a trabalhar.


----------



## nunessimoes (18 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

Aqui por Leiria caiu um aguaceiro valente mas de resto tudo calmo, excepto o vento  céu carregado... vamos ver como vai ser a noite.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2013 às 15:20)

Chuva por aqui ,nenhuma.A temperatura volta subir ,15,8ºC e apressão lá vai descendo,1009,4hPA e o vento mantém-se á volta dos 20-24km/h.


----------



## zejorge (18 Jan 2013 às 15:58)

Por aqui o vento começa a intensificar, registando uma média de 11kmh nos últimos 10 minutos.
Pressão em descida acentuada 1007,9 hpa, com uma precipitação acumulada de 1,6 mm.


----------



## MarkR (18 Jan 2013 às 15:59)

Também vai descendo aqui em Cascais: 1009 hPa agora. Há já um aviso vermelho no site do IPMA para toda a costa oeste por causo do vento. Vai ser uma noite interessante!


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2013 às 16:23)

Boa tarde. Devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo que se prevê com condições algo severas, decidi tentar resolver o problema dos dados da estação e informo que esta já se encontra novamente online a debitar dados. 

Consegui resolver o problema, agora resta esperar pela madrugada e ver o que virá.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2013 às 16:25)

Boas

Aqui estão 16,4ºC, 81%Hr, 1009,8hPa e vento moderado

Segundo o modelo Hirlam pelas 07h a pressão aqui seria de 988hpa e segundo o GFS seria pelas 06h de 994hpa isto fará uma enorme diferença em termos de velocidades de vento, o Hirlam justificaria o aviso do IM o GFS penso que já não!!


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2013 às 16:26)

Rajada máxima para já de 49,9 km/h. Logo à noite o vento vai começar a apertarrrr


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Jan 2013 às 16:35)

Ok. Belo fim-de-semana para passar em Lisboa. A Webcam do Oceanlook está a dar ventania de SW, 15ºC (que é quentinho para a Ericeira) e mar de inverno, torto, cascudo e todo estragado.

Amanhã vou mas é ou à FNAC namorar um Macintosh ...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2013 às 17:30)

Rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h, céu encoberto, e aguaceiros esporádicos.

1008 hPa de pressão e 14,8ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 17:41)

O vento começa a intensificar por aqui, tive já 63 km/h.

15,0ºC e 95%, está tudo húmido, a roupa pra secar é um trabalho do caneco.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Jan 2013 às 17:41)

Por Leiria acabou de cair uma bela chuvada (1mm em menos de 10min) mas parou!

O site do meteoleiria.org já tem o servidor e webcam online eram problemas de rede.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Jan 2013 às 17:52)

Rajada máxima de  36.0 km/h 
Velocidade media de 16 km/h.
Pressão 1005 hPa
Total de 8.1mm acumulados . 7.8mm durante a manha e 0.3mm com 2 chuviscos curtos ( max 1 min) mas de gotas grossas durante a tarde.
Temperatura nos 15.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 18:04)

Já tive 76 km/h, a pressão cai a pique, 1005,6 hpa.

15,0ºC e 95%.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Jan 2013 às 18:24)

Leiria:
Rajada máxima: 46.4 km/h às 18h13
Pressão: 999mb rate: -2mb/h
Chuva: 9mm


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

por aqui há meia hora que o vento médio ultrapassa os 30km/h e isto é so um aperitivozinho  Há algum tempo que não há um evento de vento desta magnitude deverá haver muitas estruturas montadas que vão ter o seu primeiro teste à sèria...


----------



## F_R (18 Jan 2013 às 19:03)

Mínima 13,3ºC
Máxima 15,3ºC

Agora 14,0ºC

Pouca chuva até agora apenas 2,8mm

A pressão já vai nos 1003,8mb

Quanto ao vento a rajada máxima foi de 48,3km/h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2013 às 19:04)

Registei há pouco uma rajada de *72,3 km/h*, se SSO (202º).

De momento, sigo com a máxima do dia, 15,1ºC, 91% de humidade, céu encoberto e 1006 hPa de pressão.

51,5 km/h de OSO (248º).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2013 às 19:44)

Pelas 18h25, perto do LoureShopping, grande dificuldade em andar contra o vento. Estou para ver amanhã de manhãzinha


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2013 às 19:54)

Boas pessoal. 

Bem,parece que este temporal merece um seguimento madrugada dentro.
____________________________

Actualmente,o vento sopra forte (quente), sigo com *15,1ºC*.

Até ao momento foi registada uma rajada máxima de 51 km/h.


----------



## dASk (18 Jan 2013 às 20:01)

vem aí uma banda intensa de chuva que vai afectar praticamente toda a grande Lisboa dentro de aproximadamente 45m!


----------



## Dinis93 (18 Jan 2013 às 20:04)

As estradas mais propícias à frente Sudoeste na zona circundante da Nazaré estão já um caos de folhas e arbustos tombados.

Conduzir também está um pouco difícil, a chuva misturada com as rajadas bastante fortes estão a complicar. Imagino se está assim agora, como estará amanhã!


----------



## Microburst (18 Jan 2013 às 20:08)

Boa noite ao fórum 

Acabado de chegar de Lisboa via Ponte 25 de Abril, o ligeiro onde seguia já sacudia perceptivelmente em cima do tabuleiro face às rajadas de Sudoeste. E com a música que estava a tocar, mais um pouco e era tipo discoteca. 

Bem abafado o tempo por aqui, 15,8ºC, e não chove nesta altura. A pressão continua a descer, vai nos 1004hpa, e os aguaceiros que cairam deram para acumular uns meros 1,7mm. A humidade encontra-se nos 99% e a rajada máxima até ao momento segundo a minha La Crosse foi de 52km/h.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2013 às 20:12)

Rajada máxima até agora de *63km/h*

Pressão de 1005,5hPa em grande descida


----------



## Gongas (18 Jan 2013 às 20:14)

Aqui por Coimbra, o temporal intensifica-se com o vento a soprar com mais força e a chuva essa cai a várias horas, ora fraca ora moderada.


----------



## Dinis93 (18 Jan 2013 às 20:15)

Não era suposto as rajadas de vento por enquanto do quadrante SW serem apenas "moderadamente fortes" e as de NW a partir da madrugada serem realmente mais fortes?

Agora que chego a casa, estou a ver que estão rajadas de vento incrivelmente fortes já... o que me assusta, de certo modo. É pena não ter aparelhos de medição, mas segundo o meu olhómetro habituado a imenso vento por aqui já, isto parece-me ainda mais do que o comum.

Só espero que não haja estragos, nem aqui, nem em lado nenhum.


----------



## Pisfip (18 Jan 2013 às 20:25)

Dinis93 disse:


> Não era suposto as rajadas de vento por enquanto do quadrante SW serem apenas "moderadamente fortes" e as de NW a partir da madrugada serem realmente mais fortes?
> 
> Agora que chego a casa, estou a ver que estão rajadas de vento incrivelmente fortes já... o que me assusta, de certo modo. É pena não ter aparelhos de medição, mas segundo o meu olhómetro habituado a imenso vento por aqui já, isto parece-me ainda mais do que o comum.
> 
> Só espero que não haja estragos, nem aqui, nem em lado nenhum.



Boas noites, parece-me realmente assustador o vento que está constante. Por estes lados está muito complicado, o vento não pára e começa a chover cada vez mais forte a cada aguaceiro... 

Mais logo, vou pelas praias, procurar fazer uns registos. Algo arriscado mas ainda assim, valerá a pena  
Temp. atual: 15.4º 
Muita humidade, insuportável em algumas divisões das casas! Há 3 dias que elas está muito elevada por estes lados.


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Jan 2013 às 21:16)

Atingi neste momento os 1000mb, vento mantido entre os 40/50 km/h, rajada máxima de 72.5 km/h às 20.50h
15.3ºC


----------



## Dinis93 (18 Jan 2013 às 21:20)

Pisfip disse:


> Boas noites, parece-me realmente assustador o vento que está constante. Por estes lados está muito complicado, o vento não pára e começa a chover cada vez mais forte a cada aguaceiro...
> 
> Mais logo, vou pelas praias, procurar fazer uns registos. Algo arriscado mas ainda assim, valerá a pena
> Temp. atual: 15.4º
> Muita humidade, insuportável em algumas divisões das casas! Há 3 dias que elas está muito elevada por estes lados.



Excelente ideia!
Depois, caso possa, partilhe aqui connosco os registos das praias da nossa zona.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 21:21)

Dinis93 disse:


> Não era suposto as rajadas de vento por enquanto do quadrante SW serem apenas "moderadamente fortes" e as de NW a partir da madrugada serem realmente mais fortes?
> 
> Agora que chego a casa, estou a ver que estão rajadas de vento incrivelmente fortes já... o que me assusta, de certo modo. É pena não ter aparelhos de medição, mas segundo o meu olhómetro habituado a imenso vento por aqui já, isto parece-me ainda mais do que o comum.
> 
> Só espero que não haja estragos, nem aqui, nem em lado nenhum.



Ainda vamos no inicio do evento. Os estragos nestas situações são praticamente inevitáveis, mas nada de gravoso.


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

Aqui pelas bandas da Merceana, Alenquer a pressão baixou 2 mb na última hora (atingindo os 1.000 mb).

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Profetaa (18 Jan 2013 às 21:30)

Boa noite.

Rajada máxima registada 46.5 km/h (tem vindo a aumentar ligeiramente)
Pressão atmosferica a descer 992.8.
Acumulado precipitação 13.7mm e por agora só chuvisca
. temperatura 15.1º


----------



## rufer (18 Jan 2013 às 21:32)

Pisfip disse:


> Boas noites, parece-me realmente assustador o vento que está constante. Por estes lados está muito complicado, o vento não pára e começa a chover cada vez mais forte a cada aguaceiro...
> 
> Mais logo, vou pelas praias, procurar fazer uns registos. Algo arriscado mas ainda assim, valerá a pena
> Temp. atual: 15.4º
> Muita humidade, insuportável em algumas divisões das casas! Há 3 dias que elas está muito elevada por estes lados.



E eu aqui tão perto em Alcobaça, quase não tenho vento. 
Está a chover neste momento moderadamente e o vento com pouca intensidade. 
Estou com 7,7mm e a pressão em 1003mb.
A temperatura está nos 15.5 º.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

Por aqui, o vento sopra a *40 km/h*, chuviscos e *14,8ºC*.
Precipitação acumulada: *1,5 mm*


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

Dinis93 disse:


> Não era suposto as rajadas de vento por enquanto do quadrante SW serem apenas "moderadamente fortes" e as de NW a partir da madrugada serem realmente mais fortes?
> 
> Agora que chego a casa, estou a ver que estão rajadas de vento incrivelmente fortes já... o que me assusta, de certo modo. É pena não ter aparelhos de medição, mas segundo o meu olhómetro habituado a imenso vento por aqui já, isto parece-me ainda mais do que o comum.
> 
> Só espero que não haja estragos, nem aqui, nem em lado nenhum.



Caro colega,
pedia-lhe que , mesmo sem instrumentos não desista de relatar o que por ai se passa .

interessa-me pessoalmente, tenho ai casa (Famalicão , conhece?) e penso ir ai domingo. 

este é um exemplo de como o forum é útil, e de como as descrições podem servir, mesmo sem instrumentos

obrigado


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2013 às 21:43)

aqui por Loures (norte) já registei uma rajada de 16,1 m/s = 58 km/h

10,2 mm de precipitação.

a pressão está impressionante!!!! baixou 11 hPa em 3 horas.

Aos colegas de Loures informo que vou deixar o pc ligado para ir emitindo dados para o weatherunderground (ver link abaixo)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Acabei de ter 80 km/h.

14,8ºC e 1000 hpa.


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Jan 2013 às 21:53)

Rajada de 82.1 há pouco


----------



## Dinis93 (18 Jan 2013 às 21:55)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro colega,
> pedia-lhe que , mesmo sem instrumentos não desista de relatar o que por ai se passa .
> 
> interessa-me pessoalmente, tenho ai casa (Famalicão , conhece?) e penso ir ai domingo.
> ...



Claro que conheço, é mesmo aqui ao lado!
Tendo casa aqui, já sabe como é a questão do vento nesta nossa zona.. Felizmente, acalmou um pouco agora, assim como a chuva. De vez em quando vem um aguaceiro puxado pelo vento que ainda é considerável.

A ver agora pela noite e especialmente amanhã a partir do início do dia..


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 22:02)

Nas últimas 24 horas por aqui, rajadas e pressão.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2013 às 22:03)

Bem a coisa tem vindo a melhorar. Cada vez mais vento, mas mesmo assim ainda não dá para fazer estremecer a casa como eu gosto. 

Só mais para a madrugada é que vem a festa rija. Esta é sem dúvida uma boa noite para não dormir. 

Rajada máxima de 42 km/h ao fim da tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

Agora mesmo,foi registada uma rajada de 60 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2013 às 22:06)

Boa noite, por aqui foi um dia de muito vento e alguma chuva fraca, por agora continua o vento forte com rajadas fortes e Chuva fraca/moderada. Temperatura nos 16,2ºC.


----------



## Microburst (18 Jan 2013 às 22:09)

Nesta altura, 22h, 999hpa, 15ºC, 100% de humidade, 2,2mm e rajada máxima há um quarto de hora na ordem dos 62km/h. Muito pouca visibilidade, chove fraco, e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste com rajadas.


----------



## zejorge (18 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

Boa noite

O vento intensificou-se tendo como rajada máxima 40,2 kmh . Pressão nos 999,3 hpa, temperatura nos 14,6º e a precipitação acumulada 3,4mm


----------



## DaniFR (18 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

Boa noite. 

Sigo com *13,9ºC*, chuva e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Máxima: *14,3ºC*
Mínima: *13,2ºC*


----------



## peteluis (18 Jan 2013 às 22:26)

Picanceira/Mafra, vento moderado, rajadas fortes.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2013 às 22:27)

Algumas rajadas de vento já são algo violentas.

A avenida onde moro está em obras, e os pinos, ainda que grandes e com pesos, já andam a passear pela estrada e a provocar algumas manobras reforçadas no transito. 







Caneças segue com 12,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.
A chuva fraca persiste.


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Jan 2013 às 22:29)

997.2mb (Falling Rapidly)
Rajada máxima agora 84 km/h
1.8mm acumulados (2.6mm/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 22:35)

Voltei a atingir os 80 km/h, e já caiu um caixote do lixo pro chão.

14,9ºC e 98%.

4,8 mm até ao momento.


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

Pressão nos 997,7 hPa. Mantém-se um ritmo de descida de 2 hPa por hora...
Chuva fraca.


----------



## MarkR (18 Jan 2013 às 22:39)

999 hPa, 95% humidade, 15.3 C, vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2013 às 22:40)

Boas pessoal.
Por aqui registei a rajada máxima de 55 Km/h , e sigo com um acumulado de 3.4 mm durante o dia de hoje.
O vento segue quase sempre acima dos 30/40 Km/h.
A pressão segue nos 998.4 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (18 Jan 2013 às 22:51)

Por aqui alguma chuva e vento nada de especial.

Tactual: 14,3ºC

Precip: 16,3mm

Pressão: 993,3hPa


----------



## romeupaz (18 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

Leiria (meteoleiria):
Vento: 38.1 km/h WSW às 21h03
Rajada: 49.2 km/h  às 20h24
Max Rain Rate: 13.24 mm/h às 22h44

Acumulado 19mm
Temp 14ºC estável
Bar 992mb a descer -2mb/h
Humidade 97%


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

Sigo com chuva "excessivamente FORTE"  , VENTO FORTE A MUITO FORTE DE SW, 996 hPa (-2 hPa/h)  e 14.3ºC.

4.2mm acumulados em 10 min


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jan 2013 às 23:08)

> Acumulado 19mm
> Temp 14ºC estável
> Bar 992mb a descer -2mb/h
> Humidade 97%



A tua pressão é muito baixa, num dia mais estável tenta calibrá-la de acordo com os meteogramas GFS ou pela EMA de Monte Real 

----------------------------------------------------------------



jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui, reina o ambiente ameno,céu nublado, *14,4ºC* e vento fraco.
> 
> O vento sopra a *10 km/h* , Sábado de madrugada/manha talvez sopre a *100 km/h*



Tinhas razão  de facto o vento está mesmo muito FORTE....disse aquilo porque as previsões/alertas de ontem não tinham nada a haver com as de hoje, desculpa-me


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2013 às 23:12)

Rajada máxima de 48,3 km/h agora mesmo. Há pouco a porta que dá acesso à varanda da minha cozinha veio para dentro mesmo estando trancada.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Jan 2013 às 23:15)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> A tua pressão é muito baixa, num dia mais estável tenta calibrá-la de acordo com os meteogramas GFS ou pela EMA de Monte Real



Já tinha reparado... :S fiz isso à 1 ano, vou ter de repetir

Nova rajada maxima: 64 km/h SSW


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2013 às 23:17)

*77,4 km/h* agora mesmo!

Sigo com *14,4 mm* acumulados. *999 hPa* de pressão!


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

58 Km/h agora mesmo. A média segue nos 30.0 Km/h
A pressão segue em descida, 997.2 hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2013 às 23:23)

*67 km/h* !


----------



## windchill (18 Jan 2013 às 23:23)

O vento assusta, a pressão desceu para os 998mb


----------



## Chingula (18 Jan 2013 às 23:24)

fhff disse:


> Pressão nos 997,7 hPa. Mantém-se um ritmo de descida de 2 hPa por hora...
> Chuva fraca.



Nesta meritória acção do "seguimento" e em situações como as desta noite, o comportamento da tendência barométrica, podia dar-nos uma ideia da trajectória da depressão, confrontando os registos feitos em várias estações...o facto de a pressão atmosférica descer 2 hPa/h é uma indicação importante que se tornaria mais relevante se fosse comparada com outros registos...em estações vizinhas o campo isalobárico define o trajecto das perturbações.


----------



## rufer (18 Jan 2013 às 23:27)

Por alcobaça vou com 13,5 mm. Algum vento mas nada de especial.
A pressão baixou para os 998mb.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2013 às 23:30)

Realmente o vento assusta ! Rajadas de vento na ordem acima dos 60km/h.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

Amigos,

bati o reord de rajada da minha estação (tem 2 anos) : 18,3 m/s = 65,8 km/h.

a pressão é brutal!!! 997,4 hPa a descer cerca de 2 hPa por hora

15,8 mm no dia de hoje.

desejo a todos uma noite interessante e sem estragos materiais ou humanos.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

Aqui as rajadas já passam os 70 km/h e vai aumentar


----------



## Iuri (18 Jan 2013 às 23:42)

Por aqui, não tendo como medir as rajadas, posso dizer que o vento está a aumentar. Pelas previsões, esta noite vai ser violenta.


----------



## Microburst (18 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Aqui por Cacilhas as coisas estão a animar também: rajada máxima há pouco de 71,2km/h, pressão atmosférica continua em queda acentuada e já vai nos 996,9hpa. Chove com alguma intensidade nesta altura, passei dos 2mm e pouco para os 4,4mm, humidade nos 99% e temperatura 15,9ºC.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (18 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520237764682930.121319.288777814495594&type=3


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2013 às 23:45)

A pressão desce a ritmo elevado:

22H38: 997,7
23H40: 995,7

Mantém-se a descida de 2 hPa por hora!!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

Aqui o vento já anda a fazer passear o caixote do lixo, algo crónico por aqui.


----------



## Dinis93 (18 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

Vento constante, muito forte e assustador.. está mesmo no "pico" desta parte de vento de SW.

A chuva está também a intensificar-se, sendo mais forte com a questão do vento a puxá-la.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

IMPRESSIONANTE

a pressão desceu 1hPa desde o meu ultimo post , há 20 minutos.

novo record de vento 77.4 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Tive *83,1 km/h* há poucos minutos!

É caso para dizer, "*OPPA GONGNAM STYLE!!*" 


*16,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 23:54)

995,8 hpa .

15,1ºC e acabei de ter 84 km/h.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

A precipitação aqui vai nos 7,8mm

Rajada máxima 68km/h

Pressão em queda rápida 998,8hpa


----------



## GFVB (18 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

Boa noite a todos!
Acabei de vir de Lisboa e ao passar a ponte 25 de Abril a coisa foi complicada.
Inclusivamente temi por um motociclista que quase perdeu o controlo da moto indo ele a uma velocidade de 30Km/h! 
Felizmente não houve incidentes de maior.

Mas isto realmente está muito agreste!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (18 Jan 2013 às 23:57)

Em Peniche vento forte


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> acabei de ter 84 km/h.



88 km/h.

Só fico feliz com 100 km/h.


----------



## Microburst (18 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

Bom, 994,9hpa! Vento forte a muito forte de Sudoeste nesta altura, chove moderado a forte tendo há pouco inclusivé apanhado com um pouco de granizo pequeno.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2013 às 00:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> 88 km/h.



Já tiveste 90,1.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

Lightning disse:


> Já tiveste 90,1.



Olha pois já, actualizações de 2 em 2 segundos deve ter-me escapado quando olhei pra janela. Assim sendo a rajada máxima de ontem foi de 90 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

*Ontem (18-1-13)*

Precipitação acumulada: *2,3 mm*
Rajada máxima: *67 km/h*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 00:05)

Pressão nos 994 (rate de  -2.17/h)
Rajada máxima de  43.9 km/h. Vento de Sul !! co media de 30.6 km/h
Precipitação de ontem dia 18/01   22.5 mm com Rate máximo de 40 mm/h
Temperatura nos 16.0ºC


Esta zona está  “protegida” pelo relevo natural dos ventos criados por este evento.
Penso ser difícil superar os 90.4 km de SE em 3/11/2011.
Em media registo menos 15/20 Km/h que o IPMA com ventos desde SO a NW


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Jan 2013 às 00:06)




----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 00:09)

Boas, e por aqui também já são vísiveis alguns estragos, aqui vai uma foto também de um caixote de lixo á "deriva"...


----------



## FJC (19 Jan 2013 às 00:13)

Boa noite!

Regressei à cerca de uma hora de São Pedro de Moel! Rajadas bem fortes junto ao farol! Faz uma pessoa encostar às travessas de madeira na praia velha 

Pela Marinha o vento começa a ter cada vez mais, rajadas fortes!


----------



## kelinha (19 Jan 2013 às 00:15)

Eu não tenho estação, portanto não posso revelar dados, mas posso dizer que na Guia (entre 8 a 10km do mar, em linha recta, e a 125m de altitude) está um vento assustador! A minha casa tem poucos anos, é de construção maciça, e mesmo assim sinto tudo a abanar. Um pinheiro ao lado de minha casa já perdeu uma rama, e as árvores dobram-se todas. Tudo isto é acompanhado de uma chuva moderada, mas constante já há algumas horas.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

Período de chuva forte neste momento, com vento igualmente forte.

Caneças terminou ontem o dia com 18,6mm.
Hoje vai com 1,8mm e rain rate nos 13mm/h.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

Chuva forte neste momento e ligeira acalmia do vento.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Jan 2013 às 00:26)

Muito boa noite  

_*Quinta-Feira, 17 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu muito nublado/encoberto, períodos de chuva fraca/chuviscos, tempo húmido  e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste.

_Máx:_ 14.4ºC
_Mín:_ 10.9ºC

_Precipitação:_ 3.3mm

--------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Sexta-Feira, 18 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva, tornando-se FORTE e persistente ao fim do dia.
Vento moderado de SW, aumentando significativamente de intensidade ao longo do dia.

_Máx:_ 15.4ºC
_Mín:_ 13.5ºC

_Precipitação:_ 17.8mm

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento FORTE A MUITO FORTE (ouvem-se enormes ruídos das árvores que até assusta  e a luz vai tendo uns "flashes" de vez em quando), 993 hPa  (-2 hPa/h), 14.9ºC e 2.3mm de chuva acumulados nos últimos 25 min.

_*Previsão para hoje, 19 de Janeiro de 2013:*_

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes FORTE, passando gradualmente
a regime de aguaceiros, diminuindo de intensidade e frequência
a partir do final da tarde.
Vento FORTE de SW, temporariamente MUITO FORTE, e rodando gradualmente para NW.

_Máx:_ 15ºC
_Mín:_ 9ºC

_Precipitação:_ 14/15 mm

Até mais logo


----------



## Relâmpago (19 Jan 2013 às 00:26)

Boa noite

Noite de temporal. Vento forte e por vezes chuva também forte por Lisboa

Temp= 15º C
HR= 98%
PA= 995 hPa (com tendência para descer)


----------



## zejorge (19 Jan 2013 às 00:30)

Aqui por Constância registo como rajada máxima hoje dia 19, 43 kmh a pressão continua em queda 993,4 hpa e já acumulei nestes 30 min, 3,2 mm.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2013 às 00:32)

Estou no Campo Grande num sétimo andar e a vista é de um autêntico temporal de inverno. Já tive rajadas bem bem fortes.


----------



## MarkR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:32)

995 and still falling...


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 00:36)

Rajada máxima até agora 71km/h

Pressão 996,6hPa

temperatura 15,2ºc

Precipitação 2,4mm


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2013 às 00:38)

Pressão nos 994 mb e chuva intensa neste momento, 7,4 mm acumulados.

Vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 00:39)

Chuva intensa neste momento acompanhada de rajadas muito fortes!


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Jan 2013 às 00:40)

Rajada de 90km/h
992.3mb
0mm (zero) desde as 0h


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2013 às 00:43)

*Queda de árvore em Coimbra provoca danos em três veículos*

A queda de uma árvore, em Coimbra, na Quinta da Maia, devido ao mau tempo, "provocou danos materiais em três veículos ligeiros, estacionados no local".






A chuva, que nas últimas horas se tem feito sentir "com alguma intensidade" e "as rajadas de vento, por vezes fortes", são as causas "prováveis do acidente", adiantou fonte dos Bombeiros de Coimbra.

Os Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra foram igualmente chamados a intervir, durante a noite, em Coselhas, também na área urbana da cidade, para resolverem "duas situações de inundações da via pública", provocadas pela chuva, acrescentou a mesma fonte.

Na Estrada da Beira (N17), a chuva provocou a "queda de pedras" sobre o piso, mas "sem perturbar muito" a circulação automóvel, pois "as situações têm sido resolvidas pela Estradas de Portugal" com intervenções relativamente rápidas, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra.

JN


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

Já subiu mais um bocadinho.  53 km/h rajada máxima.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Jan 2013 às 00:47)

Por cá a chuva acalmou um pouco, mas o vento tem vindo a oumentar nos ultimos minutos....73.4km/h ultima rajada e a mais forte deste evento....


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 00:48)

Rajadas frequentes na casa dos 80 km/h / 90 km/h, sendo o valor máximo até ao momento de *105,3 km/h*.

15,2ºC de temperatura e *4,4 mm* acumulados. 93% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 00:52)

Valor brutal Gilmet.
________

Por aqui, rajadas na ordem dos *60/65 km/h*.

Neste momento chove bastante.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

Estás a chover em Lisboa como nunca vi em 21 anos de vida


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 00:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Rajadas frequentes na casa dos 80 km/h / 90 km/h, sendo o valor máximo até ao momento de *105,3 km/h*.



87 km/h .

15,1ºC e 1,2 mm.

Tenho estado na janela a ouvir os assobios e uivos do vento, muito bom ,


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Pressão ainda a descer, aqui pelas bandas da Merceana, Alenquer:

Neste momento (00H48): 993,2 hPa
00H11: 994,6
23H30: 995,7
22H30: 997,7

Já faltou a luz 4 vezes, tendo a energia sido estabelecida alguns minutos depois.
Vem-me à memória o episódio de 23/12/2009, que passou aqui pelo Oeste.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Barómetro 988mb (+4 por comparação com Monte Real tem de ser calibrado) Tendência mantêm-se -2mb/h

Acumulado de hoje: 2mm

Rajada 74km/h às 00h08
Media 50kkm/h à mesma hora

Período de acalmia agora!


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 00:57)

Por aqui este evento já está a começar a pulverizar os recordes de vento da estação da Moita, com dados desde 2007. Rajada de *80,5km/h* mesmo agora


----------



## Gongas (19 Jan 2013 às 00:58)

Tempo assustador por aqui, vento muito forte e rajadas que até estremece tudo. a chuva essa não pára.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2013 às 00:58)

O rain rate já atingiu os 107,2 mm/h.

Acumulados 5,8 mm desde as 0h.

Rajada máxima de 66 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

No dia de ontem a rajada máxima foi de 59,5 km/h.

Acumularam-se 15,2 mm.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 01:02)

Registada aqui uma rajada a minutos de *83,7km/h*

995,6hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2013 às 01:03)

Precipitação a intensificar-se.

Acumulados 8,0 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 01:05)

miguel disse:


> Registada aqui uma rajada a minutos de *83,7km/h*
> 
> 995,6hpa



curioso aqui a rajada máxima tem exactamente o mesmo valor. 83,7km/h


----------



## F_R (19 Jan 2013 às 01:07)

vai chovendo, notasse o vento a assobiar. mas nada do outro mundo. 

4,8mm desde a meia noite

991,8mb, a descer 2,4mb por hora

rajada máxima de 54,8km/h


----------



## crockypt (19 Jan 2013 às 01:07)

Aqui por Coimbra está um grande temporal, chuva Forte e muito vento.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 01:07)

Não tenho como medir a intensidade do vento, mas há 2 minutos, houve uma rajada tal que os alarmes dos carros até dispararam. 

4,6mm em Caneças.


----------



## Gongas (19 Jan 2013 às 01:09)

e ja ta, a luz foi-se por aqui!!! que temporal incrivel. nao tenho palavras


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2013 às 01:09)

fhff disse:


> Pressão ainda a descer, aqui pelas bandas da Merceana, Alenquer:
> 
> Neste momento (00H48): 993,2 hPa
> 00H11: 994,6
> ...



Barómetro continua a descer. Nos últimos 20 minutos foram -1,3 hPa....impressionante. Sigo com 991,9.
-2,7 hPa/hora (na última hora).


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 01:09)

*88.5km/h*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 01:10)

grande chuvada neste momento. Rate de 70mm/h
pressão nos 991 mb. Desce com rate de -2.31mb /h


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2013 às 01:10)

*88,5 km/h* na Moita


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 01:11)

O *valor médio* de vento, em *5 minutos*, já chegou a atingir os *75,9 km/h*. 78,8 km/h de rajada actual!

Bastante chuva agora, com 15,1ºC. *6,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 01:14)

Nova rajada máxima *72 km/h *!
Precipitação acumulada: *3,0 mm*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 01:25)

Em 25 minutos a temperatura desceu dos 16.1ºC para 13.9ºC
A humidade passou dos 94% para os 79%.
A pressão subiu dos 991 para 992 mb.
Que aconteceu aqui ?


----------



## João Esteves (19 Jan 2013 às 01:26)

Que grande temporal !

Atingi à pouco *103 km/h* de rajada e sigo neste momento com apenas 992 hPa e 40.6 mm já acumulados. 
O pior estará ainda para vir com a aproximação da depressão.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (19 Jan 2013 às 01:27)

Imagens em Peniche https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520284594678247.121327.288777814495594&type=3


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2013 às 01:28)

Devagar se vai ao longe... Máxima de 59,5 km/h até agora. O vento voltou a intensificar, acompanhado de alguma chuva.

Há pouco pensei que ia ficar sem janelas.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2013 às 01:29)

Lightning disse:


> Devagar se vai ao longe... Máxima de 59,5 km/h até agora. O vento voltou a intensificar, acompanhado de alguma chuva.
> 
> Há pouco pensei que ia ficar sem janelas.



Mesmo E a minha estação ficou sem enviar dados..


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 01:33)

*111 km/h* atingidos agora.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 01:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> 111 km/h atingidos agora.





Por aqui destaque para a descida da temperatura! -1,8ºC em minutos! Sigo com *13,3ºC*!

*11,7 mm* acumulados desde as 00h, e 67,7 km/h actuais.

*993 hPa*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 01:38)

Por aqui, o vento  enfraqueceu bastante.
Entretanto, o vento rodou para *NO*,provocando assim uma descida repentina de temperatura, dos *14,8ºC*, para os actuais *12,7ºC*.
O acumulado segue nos *3,8 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 01:40)

Temperatura em queda, 12,4ºC e 97%.

Pressão mínima até ao momento de 991,3 hpa.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

Mas que brutalidade ! Foi talvez a 1ª vez que vi rajadas de vento tão fortes como estas há minutos, é pena não registar o vento mas assim a olho eu arriscaria em 120km/h ou até mais.


----------



## vIRC (19 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

Vamos ter festa...







Imagem do Instituito da Meteorologia...


----------



## Templariu (19 Jan 2013 às 01:46)

o vento aumentou fortemente em Tomar |||


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2013 às 01:47)

Acreditem ou não, alguns dos pratos que estão nas paredes da minha casa estremecem ligeiramente quando vêm as rajadas mais fortes! 

O vento aumentou e muito também aqui. Quase não baixa dos 40 km/h.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jan 2013 às 01:52)

Vento fortíssimo agora na Moita


----------



## Templariu (19 Jan 2013 às 01:56)

num periodo de vento (muito) forte a luz faltou por uns 2 minutos em Tomar, estando ja a normal .


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 01:59)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo agora.

Há 30 minutos atrás o cenário era o seguinte:


(Ver em 720p)


11,4mm acumulados em Caneças desde as 0h.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Jan 2013 às 01:59)

Cheguei à pouco da nazaré, da minha viagem até à praia, se soubesse nem saía! Arvores caidas, acidentes, estrada atlântica em diversas zonas submersa, sim submersa!! Valeu-me a sorte, para ter chegado até ao fim! 

Alguém reparou na quantidade de relâmpagos do lado do mar?? São imensos! 

Temp. em queda 13.4º
Humidade a 93% (para variar) eheheheh


----------



## Mix (19 Jan 2013 às 01:59)

Por aqui o vento também está uma loucura.... Nunca vi assim tanto vento, a não ser quando foi o tornado de 7 de Dezembro...  

Como estou no iPad e não suporta flash, não consigo saber a quanto está a soprar o vento na estação metereológica aqui da cãmara da vila que fica mesmo á frente do meu prédio....  

Aqui fica o link da estação metereológica aqui das vila, quem estiver interessado  

http://servicos.cm-ferreiradozezere.pt:8080/wdl/


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2013 às 02:01)

Por aqui é com cada rajada que até estremece tudo!


----------



## Templariu (19 Jan 2013 às 02:02)

MeteoTomar:
Rajada Máxima de Hoje 62.8 Km/h (01:47 UTC)


----------



## Pisfip (19 Jan 2013 às 02:17)

Bom bom é aqui junto às praias! 
Volta a carregar em força!


----------



## Mix (19 Jan 2013 às 02:21)

Pisfip disse:


> Cheguei à pouco da nazaré, da minha viagem até à praia, se soubesse nem saía! Arvores caidas, acidentes, estrada atlântica em diversas zonas submersa, sim submersa!! Valeu-me a sorte, para ter chegado até ao fim!
> 
> Alguém reparou na quantidade de relâmpagos do lado do mar?? São imensos!
> 
> ...



Pisfip acerca da trovoada, deverá ser do pós frontal que aí vem que trás actividade eléctrica certo ?


----------



## vIRC (19 Jan 2013 às 02:23)

Mix disse:


> Pisfip acerca da trovoada, deverá ser do pós frontal que aí vem que trás actividade eléctrica certo ?



Acredito nisso Mix...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 02:26)

Pressão nos 990,7 hpa, já abaixo do previsto pelo GFS em 2 hpa.

13,3ºC e 4,6 mm.

O vento enfraqueceu, mas irá fortalecer em breve de novo, a rajada de 111 km/h mantêm-se.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2013 às 02:31)

Boa noite

No centro de Peniche sentem-se rajadas de vento muitos fortes de quando em quando, por vezes acompanhadas de chuva intensa mas de pouca duração.

Também já me pareceu ver relâmpagos, mas não posso confirmar pois a energia eléctrica tem estado com falhas e sempre que "salta" poderá sugerir-me que sejam relâmpagos. 

Estou numa janela virada a norte e com edifícios à frente que não me dão grande visibilidade.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 02:32)

Novamente vento muito forte. Rajada de *91,4 km/h*, ainda assim, inferior ao máximo de hoje de *105,3 km/h*.

12,5ºC, em queda rápida. *11,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 02:36)

Por aqui, o vento sopra a* 41 km/h* do quadrante Noroeste.
A temperatura em queda, já vai nos *11,6ºC*.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *5,3 mm.*


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2013 às 02:37)

Já vi vários carros de bombeiros a passar na segunda circular.


----------



## Pisfip (19 Jan 2013 às 02:39)

Eu creio que o aparecimento dos relampagos que ainda são visiveis deve-se ao facto de na frente que nos está a atravessar tenha aquelas celulas mais carregas/fortes, algo visivel a amarelo no radar do Ipma. 
Será assim?


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2013 às 02:43)

Que cenário! O vento acalmou por aqui, mas o pior está para vir.


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Jan 2013 às 02:44)

Boas.
Pessoal como alguns sabem vivo numa das sonas mais altas de loures...  E wtf?!?!? Acordei com um estrondo enorme de vento, la fora tava esquesito; muito mesmo. Nunca tinha visto.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 02:46)

Aqui acalmou bastante o vento na ultima hora!! mas vai aumentar bastante ainda a pressão está abaixo do previsto pelo GFS para esta hora aqui estou com 992,7hpa

Nas próximas horas é de esperar aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 02:46)

Superei novamente a barreira dos 100 km/h, com *100,4 km/h* agora mesmo!

12,0ºC e *13,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 02:49)

miguel disse:


> Aqui acalmou bastante o vento na ultima hora!! mas vai aumentar bastante ainda a pressão está abaixo do previsto pelo GFS para esta hora aqui estou com 992,7hpa
> 
> Nas próximas horas é de esperar aguaceiros e trovoadas



Exacto, por aqui até ja está mais baixo que o mínimo que o GFS previa para as 6h de 992,9hpa. Sigo com *992hpa*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 03:02)

Nem imagino o vendaval que estará a ocorrer na Peninha (Serra de Sintra - cota(485m) ,a 2/3 kms do mar).
_______________

Por aqui, mais uma forte rajada a * 64 km/h*. 
Acumulado: *6,1 mm*


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2013 às 03:02)

agora é com cada rajada!!!


----------



## Templariu (19 Jan 2013 às 03:03)

mto vento em Tomar, iluminação publica a cair...ja voltou


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2013 às 03:04)

Grande gancho que aí vem!


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jan 2013 às 03:07)

Incrível acalmia vive-se em Leiria à já alguns minutos....

Correcção 
Estou na varanda a fumar um cigarrinho e derrepente vejo o meu pinheiro de 15m vergar como se fosse uma palha...
e o som é aterrador...
ouvem-se ruidos ao fundo de coisas a estalar

e ainda vem o pior...


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2013 às 03:26)

Boa noite pessoal.
Por aqui registei 63 Km/h de rajada máxima e acumulei 10.8 mm.
Por agora está tudo muito calmo. Vamos ver o que nos espera nas próximas horas.


----------



## morcega (19 Jan 2013 às 03:26)

Muito vento por aqui até assusta vamos ver como vai decorrer..


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 03:27)

Temperatura: *11,5ºC*
Vento: *46 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *7,1 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 03:28)

A necessidade de dormir já é grande, portanto, terei de me ausentar. 

Retiro-me com o contínuo vendaval que dura há horas. Há pouco registei *98,1 km/h*, e por agora, 73,8 km/h.

11,9ºC de temperatura, 86% de humidade e *992 hPa* de pressão.


----------



## peteluis (19 Jan 2013 às 03:31)

Picanceira/mafra. O vento é continuo e muito forte neste momento.


----------



## Candy (19 Jan 2013 às 03:49)

À 1 da manhã tínhamos vento moderado e já sopravam fortes rajadas, no centro de Peniche, por vezes acompanhadas de chuva intensa. 

Por agora não se nota muito a chuva. O vento, esse, começa a sentir-se bastante forte e continuo com rajadas bastante frequentes.

Não tenho forma de informar a intensidade do vento  

Por volta das 00h30 tivemos sentiram-se algumas falhas eletricas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 03:50)

peteluis disse:


> Picanceira/mafra. O vento é continuo e muito forte neste momento.



Conheco bem essa zona.
Aí perto,no casal da Mangancha o vento deve estar fortissimo,é desta que as minhas arvores de fruto voam. 
___________

Por aqui, as janelas vão abanando ao sabor do vento. 
Embora as rajadas não ultrapassem os *70 km/h*, o vento sopra a *52 km/h*.


----------



## morcega (19 Jan 2013 às 03:53)

daqui a umas horas é que vamos sentir


----------



## peteluis (19 Jan 2013 às 03:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Conheco bem essa zona
> Aí perto,no casal da Mangancha o vento deve estar fortissimo,é desta que as minhas arvores de fruto voam.
> ___________
> 
> ...



Pela observação que fiz à janela, com o pior para vir, vamos ter muitas arvores a ceder, o som é muito semelhante a 2009, espero que fique apenas por aqui.


----------



## morcega (19 Jan 2013 às 04:02)

Tambem me parece que vem por ai algo semelhante a 2009 ! mas esperemos que não.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 04:04)

Nova rajada máxima, *77 km/h*!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 04:15)

Isto começa a ficar agressivo...nova rajada* 85 km/h* !


----------



## morcega (19 Jan 2013 às 04:39)

Vento abrandou , aguaceiros apenas ligeiros ...


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Jan 2013 às 04:40)

Boa Noite a todos ... Deixo aqui uma mensagem a todos os continentais para que tenham força neste momento adverso e que não aconteçam situações graves a nível humano. Saudações desde os Açores ...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 05:12)

Wessel27 disse:


> Boa Noite a todos ... Deixo aqui uma mensagem a todos os continentais para que tenham força neste momento adverso e que não aconteçam situações graves a nível humano. Saudações desde os Açores ...



Obrigado pelas palavras.
________

Por aqui, nova rajada máxima *89 km/h*.
Sigo com *9,3ºC* e aguaceiros.
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se  nos *13,0 mm*.


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2013 às 05:14)

Acordei agora com o barulho do vento. É aterrorizante


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (19 Jan 2013 às 05:35)

Acho que foi agora que começou a entrar o ar frio, que nos brindou aqui na Amadora com um aguaceiro digno de nota, rajadas e temperatura a baixar significativamente.

Vamos lá a ver se há alguma trovoadazinha, alguma coisa de interessante durante o dia de hoje, depois de tanto alarme!..


----------



## Microburst (19 Jan 2013 às 05:49)

Bom dia

Liguei o computador de propósito para vir ver o que se passava aqui no fórum. Por volta das 05h abateu-se um fortíssimo aguaceiro com 5 ou 6 minutos de rajadas de vento igualmente bem fortes. O meu "colherómetro" aqui no topo do prédio registou às 05h07 uma rajada de *122,7km/h* e não me admiro de facto que assim tenha sido porque algumas árvores de vários metros de altura em redor desta zona estavam dobradas ao ponto de quase tocarem o solo. 

Por esta altura tudo um pouco mais calmo, vai chovendo de forma moderada, o vento sopra moderado a forte de Oeste, pressão nos 990hpa, humidade 79%, precipitação acumulada desde a meia-noite 16,6mm e temperatura nos 11,4ºC. E de facto a espaços notam-se relâmpagos esporádicos do lado do mar.


----------



## Microburst (19 Jan 2013 às 06:04)

Vento de novo a aumentar de intensidade enquanto a pressão atmosférica e temperatura estão em queda, 989,6hpa e 10,7ºC respectivamente.


----------



## StormCloud (19 Jan 2013 às 06:47)

Bom Dia..
Como tive de ficar até cerca das 3H acordado ( vento SW forte , janelas , não combina..!), resolví ficar a acompanhar..
Neste momento , em Oeiras , está verdadeiramente tempestuoso...
Na minha opinião , a primeira hora de NW , será mais intensa , e ainda não chegámos lá.. ( Vento W em Oeiras..)  .
Vamos Vêr...


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2013 às 06:55)

As rajadas de vento persistem por aqui e, vendo as imagens de satélite, é caso para dizer que estamos quase a ser tocados pela extremidade do olho do Grdon.


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (19 Jan 2013 às 07:08)

Vento maluco, aqui pelos lados da Amadora, embora sem chuva!! 
Isto está mau!!!


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2013 às 07:10)

Boas por aqui a noite tem sido de vento e chuva muito forte passei a  noite a cortar avores , por volta das cinco horas o vento acalmou , á pouco começou com mais intensidade e houve forte precepitação de momento chuva moderada acompanhada de rajadas de vento muito fortes.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 07:11)

Pressão nos 985mb (-1.5mb /h)
Rajada de 62.3 km/h


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Jan 2013 às 07:16)

11.4ºC 85%HR
988.5 mb
Vento médio dos últimos 10min: 49.7km/h
Rajada de 104.6km/h às 04.26h


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 07:27)

relâmpagos a oeste. trovão nao se ouve
rajada de 67.7 km/h
pressão nos 985mb
chove com rate de 1 mm/h.
acumulado desde as 0.00h = 14.6mm


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2013 às 07:30)

Uma imagem para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## Gnomo (19 Jan 2013 às 07:33)

Em Almada o caso está igual a muitos outros, penso que parou de chover, mas o vento muito forte, sente-se o barulho que aquilo faz!
Durante a noite houve muitos estrondos, cairam os caixotes de lixo, epá tá a ser de todo!
Outro problema é a roupa da vizinha que se encontrava no estendal, tá toda lá em baixo!


----------



## Aspvl (19 Jan 2013 às 07:44)

Chove bastante bem no centro de Lisboa!


----------



## peteluis (19 Jan 2013 às 07:53)

Picanceira /Mafra, vento muito forte e continuo a aumentar, confirmado pela estacão da Silveira, 
Vento 94,3 km/h
Rajada 101 km
Pressão ainda baixar 979,9 hPa


----------



## mjviegas (19 Jan 2013 às 08:01)

Muito vento por Alhos Vedros. A chuva abrandou. Durante grande parte da noite não houve energia eléctrica.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jan 2013 às 08:05)

Tal como previsto foi uma excelente noite de vendaval, sem danos aparentes nas minhas redondezes.

Neste momento tenho rajadas de 85 km/h.

precipitação de 20.4 mm.

felizmente o material está a aguentar-se bem o poste onde está o pluviometro não abana e a haste do anemometro não dobra nem oscila graças às espias.

yeeesss, estes dias serão para recordar e registar !!!!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 08:06)

Bom dia, mal consegui dormir com o barulho do vento, sinceramente acho que nunca vi vento e rajadas tão fortes, eu sem nada para medir a sua velocidade arriscaria em rajadas superiores a 120km/h, já há muitos estragos na zona..


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 08:06)

Falta a electricidade.
resisto enquanto a UPS tiver bateria
chove e o vento  continua FORTE


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2013 às 08:11)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Cabanas, foi uma noite de muito vento. Por Volta das 3h da manhã foi um autentico vendaval. Por agora continua o vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, certamente superiores a 80 Km/h. As árvores dobram-se todas.
Pena não ter uma estação com anenómetro


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 08:39)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal está vento sim mas nada de especial!! a rajada máxima não passou dos 83,7km/h (00:58) muito antes da hora do chamado pico de vento e a precipitação foi de apenas 11,2mm

Se não piorar mais que acredito que já não isto por aqui acabou por não ser nada de mais um verdadeiro FIASCO!

Pressão mínima foi de 991,5hPa pelas 07:43

Temperatura atual 12,2ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 08:40)

Temperatura nos 10.1°C
pressao nos 985mb
a velocidade media do vento baixa um pouco  e a intencidade das rajadas tb.
continua a chover
volta a electricidade


----------



## Pisfip (19 Jan 2013 às 08:40)

Algo nunca antes visto por aqui desde as 7.30 da manha!!! Com cada rajada, já vi um portao a passar a frente da janela do meu quarto!!! Chuva torrencial!!

Temp nos 11.5º


----------



## Magnusson (19 Jan 2013 às 08:42)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui por Setúbal está vento sim mas nada de especial!! a rajada máxima não passou dos 83,7km/h (00:58) muito antes da hora do chamado pico de vento e a precipitação foi de apenas 11,2mm
> 
> ...



Estão 122 graus e dizes que foi um fiasco? És muito exigente amigo


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 08:44)

Magnusson disse:


> Estão 122 graus e dizes que foi um fiasco? És muito exigente amigo



lol isto foi de dormir pouco


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2013 às 08:45)

Em Tomar a temperatura desce, com muito vento e chuva.

Temperatura
Actual 	9.4  °C
Aparente 	6 °C

Rajada Máxima de Hoje
67.6 Km/h (08:28 UTC)

Precipitação
Hoje 	7.8 mm


----------



## amarusp (19 Jan 2013 às 08:54)

Ás 7.30 m acordei com o som da queda de um cedro que por sorte não entrou no meu quarto.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Jan 2013 às 08:57)

Bom dia a todos!
Até à poucos minutos era muito dificil andar na rua, tal era a força do vento. Pena não ter como o medir!
Por volta das 8 e 44 começou a ficar muito escuro e o vento cada vez mais forte. Um barulho ensurdecedor!  Metia medo! 
O que é certo é que para alem do vento apenas vieram apenas umas pinguitas!

Durante a madrugada tive vento muito forte e alguma chuva a marcar presença!

Neste momento está na rua uma sensação de frio horrivel...


----------



## Thomar (19 Jan 2013 às 08:57)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui por Cabanas, foi uma noite de muito vento. Por Volta das 3h da manhã foi um autentico vendaval. Por agora continua o vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, certamente superiores a 80 Km/h. As árvores dobram-se todas.
> Pena não ter uma estação com anenómetro



Para terem uma ideia do vendo que por aqui faz, aqui vai um pequeno video feito por telemovel. (está um bocadinho tremido, mas dá para ter uma ideia)


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 09:15)

Temperatura nos 10.2°C
 pressao nos 985mb
 aqui neste "buraco" rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h
 volta a faltar a electricidade


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2013 às 09:15)

Bom dia!

Mas que bela noite de temporal, como já não via há algum tempo...

Mais vento que chuva, mas com muita violência... ironia das ironias, numa das melhores noites que a minha pequena me deu, não dormi por causa do temporal...

Neste momento, vento muito forte e chuva fraca, com 11.7ºC  e 985hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 09:19)

Acabei de ter 138 km/h .

Média de vento de 69 km/h.

Anda uma placa de zinco a passear na rua.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 09:23)

Média de vento de 72 km/h, isto está medonho.

Nunca vi tanto vento, a Davis alerta já para ventos fortes algo que nunca tinha visto.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 09:24)

Final de madrugada intenso, com imensas rajadas acima dos 70 km/h. 

De momento chove com 9,8ºC. 41,0 km/h de NO (315º). *19,7 mm* acumulados.

85% de humidade e 992 hPa de pressão, embora tenha chegado aos *990 hPa*.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 09:31)

grande temporal agora.
74km/h
sigo so com a consola e telemovel devido a falha da electricidade


----------



## telegram (19 Jan 2013 às 09:32)

O vento é muito intenso aqui na Figueira da Foz. A minha estação marca 980 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2013 às 09:36)

Rajada máxima de 76 km/h registada há instantes.

Um valor muito alto tendo em conta a baixa altitude do local.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2013 às 09:36)

Tomar e Constancia ficou ou sem energia ou sem comunicações ADSL.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 09:43)

Aqui o destaque agora é o frio com o vento provoca uma wind chill de 7,1ºC a temperatura está em 11,0ºC

Pressão a subir aos poucos 993,6hpa

Rajada máxima 84km/h

Precipitação 11,6mm


----------



## fhff (19 Jan 2013 às 09:45)

Bom dia a todos,

A pressão no meu barómetro acusa 990,2 hPa. E já esteve mais baixa (988 hPa foi o mínimo às 8:20). Infelizmente não tenho acesso aos dados da minha Auriol em Sintra. Aqui em Alenquer a única coisa que funciona é o barómetro. Daqui a um bocado vou à rua ver como estão as coisas.
Foi toda a noite sem energia eléctrica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 09:52)

Boas

Por aqui a rua está com árvores caídas, ramos e folhas espalhados por todo o lado.

Não me recordo de um evento tão agreste.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 09:54)

Partiu por volta das 4h. Neste momento antenas viradas, uma placa de zinco andava a passear na rua tal como o caixote.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Jan 2013 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Aqui em Lisboa acordei de madrugada com o vento a uivar mas não me levantei. Neste momento no Marquês não chove mas tem caido uns aguaceiros e até parece que o sol quer aparecer. O termometro marca agora 11ºC. O vento é forte e vem cá umas rajadas ...


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 10:05)

Aqui em casa o vento já fez estragos.
Quase que levou o estore da varanda. Tivemos de o retirar tira a tira antes que caíssem em cima de algum carro.

Entretanto o vento muito forte e a chuva continuam.
21,0mm em Caneças desde as 0h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:05)

Muitos aviões que tinham como destino Lisboa estão a rumar a Faro. Vento a fazer estragos nos transportes aéreos.


----------



## morcega (19 Jan 2013 às 10:06)

Bom dia 
 por aqui há umas rajadinhas de vento, uns aguaçeiros de vez enquando.. umas arvores caidas.. por enquanto nada de mais


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

Por Leiria o vento não dá treguas
Não há luz à horas.

Vento rajada à pouco mais de 30min atinjiu os 80 a 90km/h
Media constante entre os 30 e 60 km/k

Acabei de saber que um grande barracão da minha namorada acabou sem telhado


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 10:07)

varias arvores partidas na ultima meia hora
rajadas de 74km/h
pressao nos 986mb


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 10:08)

O frio vai se instalando estão já 10,2ºC

Vento moderado por vezes com rajadas nada de mais o pior aqui foi ao inicio da madrugada mas sem ser nada por ai alem nada que nas tempestades de 2010 e 2011 não tenha feito mais

12,4mm


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

Acabei de ter *101,2 km/h*, a 3ª rajada acima dos 100 km/h hoje. 

9,7ºC e 86% de humidade. 68,7 km/h actuais!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2013 às 10:15)

Mais algumas rajadas na casa dos 60 km/h.

Acumulados 23,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## telegram (19 Jan 2013 às 10:20)

A pressão passou de 980 para 983 hPa em pouco mais de meia hora.
O areal das praias invadiu as ruas. Na minha rua, na Cova, Figueira da Foz, não se vê o alcatrão.


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 10:21)

Por aqui foi mais intenso o alerta amarelo que está a ser o vermelho. Vento médio ja anda abaixo dos 20km/h


----------



## ct5iul (19 Jan 2013 às 10:21)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 14.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.4ºC
Rajada Maxima: 83.3 km/h 


Temp actual 9.5ºC 10:15

Pressão: 993.3Hpa 10:15
Intensidade do Vento: 55.2 km/h 10:15
Escala de Beaufort : 8
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 6.2ºC 10:15
Humidade Relativa:87% 10:15
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 17.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 baixo 10:15
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## Gnomo (19 Jan 2013 às 10:22)

"Os fortes ventos e chuva intensa que se fazem sentir em Portugal estão a provocar fortes restrições à operação nos aeroportos de Portugal continental, nomeadamente Lisboa. Devido a estas restrições, alguns voos com destino a Lisboa tiveram de divergir para aeroportos em Espanha, sendo previsível que durante as próximas horas mais voos com destino a Lisboa tenham de aterrar em aeroportos alternativos. A informação será actualizada logo que possível."

"De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, o aviso vermelho está em vigor desde as 06h00 e até às 12h00 (hora de Lisboa) do dia de hoje. A partir dessa hora, a operação será progressivamente normalizada. A operação regular para os próximos dias não está em causa, sendo previsível que todos os voos da TAP se realizem conforme programado."

TAP PORTUGAL - VIA FACEBOOK

Oiço muitas sirenes de bombeiros, por aqui ainda sopra bastante, não há gente na rua!


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 10:23)

dASk disse:


> Por aqui foi mais intenso o alerta amarelo que está a ser o vermelho. Vento médio ja anda abaixo dos 20km/h



Aqui mais forte foi mesmo ao inicio da madrugada com a frente a passar durou uns 10 minutos...depois disso apenas tempo banal de inverno sem nada de especial a relatar...venha fevereiro e que traga outra mais a serio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:39)

Por aqui troveja


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 10:42)

se soubesse ja tinha-me queixado mais cedo. O vento aumentou de forma drástica. está brutal neste momento


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 10:42)

Voltei a ter vários 100's, 103, 105 e 106 km/h.

10,4ºC e 9,2 mm.

Pressão sobe em flecha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 10:50)

Norte:





Este:





A trovoada, parece ter sido uma descarga isolada, mas foi bem boa


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

rajadas de 84 km/h e medias de 70 km/h
pressao nos 990mb.

continuamos sem electricidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 11:05)




----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2013 às 11:15)

sem electricidade neste momento e as rajadas continuam. Por volta das 8:30 fez um grande trovão por aqui.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

Hoje no Montijo (Seixalinho) pelas 08:30:


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2013 às 11:23)

Velocidade e direcção do vento na minha localização. Rajada *máxima* de *105,3 km/h*.

*Últimas 12h:*






*Últimas 24h:*






Por agora, 10,2ºC com 58,0 km/h de ONO (292º) e 86% de humidade. *20,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Jan 2013 às 11:24)

continuam as rajadas mt fortes,continuo sem electricidade desde madrugada...os bombeiros n param ,principalmente a desobstruir estradas por arvores caidas...


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

O mar está brutal, se isto não seria aviso vermelho...


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 11:31)

Aqui fica as rajadas de vento por aqui desde as 00h...como podem ver muito pouco e a culpa é da serra da arrábida que me corta todo o vento de NW...as rajadas máximas foi durante o vento de SW


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 11:39)

chuva diluviana e vento fortíssimo neste momento!


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:01)

Não sei se é normal mas aqui no sopé da serra de Sintra (perto do nó A16-IC19), apesar de algumas abertas nas nuvens, a velocidade do vento parece ter aumentado significativamente na última meia hora. Agora é aguaceiros com rajadas bastante fortes. Tenho tentado seguir os dados da estação do Gilmet mas parece que deixou de fornecer dados há 45 minutos atrás.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 12:14)

Bem o frio está mesmo a apertar bem!! temperatura de 9,3ºc e chill de 5,6ºC neste momento...

14,0mm


----------



## Rachie (19 Jan 2013 às 12:15)

Aqui pela Amadora tem piorado nos últimos minutos. Agora mesmo registaram-se rajada fortíssimas. Infelizmente não tenho estação.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

O vento forte continua!

Pelas 11 horas da manha abateu-se sobre o sítio onde me encontro um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de uma fortissima rajada de vento. O resultado foi este!!!

(o principal a partir de 1:20...)

​


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jan 2013 às 12:20)

O vento por Leiria continua bastante forte. Perto de minha casa cairam duas arvores, sendo uma um eucalipto de grande porte (zona urbana). Não há um caixote do lixo ou ecoponto no sitio. Telhas de um vizinho voaram. 
O que mais me impressionou foram as antenas UHF com os ferros tortos... Todas
Isso é sinal de ventos muito fortes. O meteoleiria registou a rajada maxima de 81km/h

fica aqui tambem a noticia de um barco encalhado
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph...=49&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## telegram (19 Jan 2013 às 12:21)

Figueira da Foz - margem sul: o vento continua muito forte e a pressão estabilizou agora nos 988hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:24)

Boas.

Por volta das 11horas, foi registada a rajada máxima, *95 km/h*.


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:27)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O vento forte continua!
> 
> Pelas 11 horas da manha abateu-se sobre o sítio onde me encontro um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de uma fortissima rajada de vento. O resultado foi este!!!


Aqui também deu para perceber que as  árvores existentes ao lado da minha casa são bastante resistentes. Há uns tempos tinha olhado para elas desconfiado de que com muito vento cairiam mas há bastantes horas que se aguentam sem problemas. Dobrar, dobram, mas voltam ao sitio. 
Continuam os aguaceiros e o vendaval não tem vontade de abrandar.


----------



## João Esteves (19 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

Bom Dia,

Que episódio violento...  vai ficar definitivamente na memória de todos !

A Estação meteorológica atingiu *132 km/h* (6:35) de rajada e inúmeras leituras acima dos 100 km/h e continua com valores elevadíssimos.

A pressão desceu aos 989.3 hPa e segue nos 993.7 hPa.
A precipitação acumulou desde ontem 56.9 mm com uma taxa de precipitação máxima de 243.8 mm/h. 
A temperatura anda pelos 10.9 ºC.

A situação deverá agora acalmar a partir da tarde !


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 12:33)

Há coisa de 15minutos abateu-se um aguaceiro de granizo aqui.
O vento continua extremamente forte.

25,4mm acumulados em Caneças e temperatura nos 8,4ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

Falei agora com o meu pai. Pela lezíria ribatejana não há luz. De resto, o normal, rajadas muito fortes de vez em quando.


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

Mais um alerta vermelho para vento entre as 12:00 e as 13:00 horas. 
Justificadissimo! Isto por aqui está complicado. Parece pior do que durante a noite...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 12:37)

Continua o vento intenso, vento médio de 61 km/h, várias rajadas de 80 e 90.

10,3ºC e 10,0 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2013 às 12:47)

Realmente assustador, é o caos por aqui. Rajadas fortes e chuva forte.


----------



## Microburst (19 Jan 2013 às 12:51)

Por aqui também continuam os aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de rajadas de vento fortíssimas. A pressão aumentou e já está nos 995hpa e a temperatura mantêm-se nos 11ºC.

Há estragos também em Almada nomeadamente queda de árvores, placards publicitários, persianas, estores e marquises. Os caixotes do lixo desta vez não desceram as avenidas em direcção a Cacilhas porque a Câmara Municipal de Almada, em boa hora, instalou o ano passado um género de arnês metálico que os prende ao local onde se encontram, caso contrário era o rally verde do costume a caminho do rio.


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

Parece que o núcleo da baixa pressão se desloca mesmo no sentido NW-SE e já está a entrar em Espanha. Enquanto não se afastar mais do nosso território devemos continuar com este vendaval fortíssimo aqui pelo litoral.


----------



## Iuri (19 Jan 2013 às 13:08)

Está a cair granizo, acompanhado de fortes rajadas.


----------



## dASk (19 Jan 2013 às 13:13)

Há relatos de derrocadas de chaminés com danos nos telhados das habitações aqui bem perto de mim. A protecção civil ja está no local. Uma árvore de grande porte foi arrancada pela raiz no parque municipal!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 13:15)

Confirmo, Iuri.
____

Deixo aqui um video feito agora mesmo em Alcabideche(Cascais), impressionante!
Rajadas na ordem dos *80/90 km/h *e algum granizo.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1et-bz1r8"]Vendaval em Alcabideche - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2013 às 13:17)

Pessoal tenho informações de familiares que viram um pequeno tornado que arrancou telhas do convento e arrancou árvores na zona.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

E já vi os mesmos aviões a passar 2 ou 3 vezes sobre a minha casa a tentar aterrar.. mas só tentar, pois acabam por abortar. No http://www.flightradar24.com/ vê-se bem eles a darem voltas...

Já com 3 tentativas falhadas..




2 Tentativas falhadas. 






Sinceramente até me assusta, eles passam sobre Lisboa totalmente de lado!!!


----------



## Templariu (19 Jan 2013 às 13:29)

Bom dia.
A vodafone esteve off até à poucos minutos em Tomar, a Zon tá off. zonas do concelho sem energia, dezenas de árvores tombadas, muitas telhas voaram e o caudal do rio por enquanto nas zonas mais criticas ainda está dentro das margens.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 13:33)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E já vi os mesmos aviões a passar 2 ou 3 vezes sobre a minha casa a tentar aterrar.. mas só tentar, pois acabam por abordar. No http://www.flightradar24.com/ vê-se bem eles a darem voltas...



Não deve ser uma sensação nada agradável andar lá em cima às voltas, com um tempo destes!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 13:42)

109 km/h, estou a ter mais de 100 km/h com frequência, medonho por aqui.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-qmPCOJZps"]Temporal 19 Janeiro 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

13h45 - Média de 77 km/h por aqui.

13h50 - Média de 79 km/h por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 13:45)

Nova rajada máxima em Alcabideche. Soprou a  *107 km/h*!!


----------



## Vince (19 Jan 2013 às 13:54)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E já vi os mesmos aviões a passar 2 ou 3 vezes sobre a minha casa a tentar aterrar.. mas só tentar, pois acabam por abortar. No http://www.flightradar24.com/ vê-se bem eles a darem voltas...
> 
> Já com 3 tentativas falhadas..
> 2 Tentativas falhadas.
> ...



Também estava a acompanhar no site, dia complicado no aeroporto. Um feed das comunicações: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/camdavaanda
(via AP)


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Jan 2013 às 13:55)

Aqui pelo Marquês o sol espreita mas ainda há bastante vento. Parece é que está mais frio. Será?


----------



## mjviegas (19 Jan 2013 às 13:56)

Acidente na A1 ao km 148 com corte total. Sentido Lisboa-Porto. No sentido Porto-Lisboa só circulam ligeiros e pela berma


----------



## manganao (19 Jan 2013 às 14:06)

aqui em caldas o vento continua muito forte  varios estragos, nao houve luZ de manhã ! agorA ha aviso vermelho para ondulação ondas ate 10 metros


----------



## Kispo (19 Jan 2013 às 14:17)

Neste momento cai granizo aqui no monte abraão. a temperatura caiu a pique....

Em poucos minutos desci dos 13ºc para os 9ºc...


----------



## Templariu (19 Jan 2013 às 14:18)




----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 14:18)

Por aqui, o vento sopra a *73 km/h* com inúmeras rajadas a *80/90 km/h*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 14:21)

Passou aqui um aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo que fez cair a temperatura para os 8,2ºC.

11,6ºC e muito vento, continuam os valores acima de 100 km/h com frequência.


----------



## Kispo (19 Jan 2013 às 14:22)

8.5ºc ... já com o céu a querer ficar azul


----------



## FJC (19 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

romeupaz disse:


> O vento por Leiria continua bastante forte. Perto de minha casa cairam duas arvores, sendo uma um eucalipto de grande porte (zona urbana). Não há um caixote do lixo ou ecoponto no sitio. Telhas de um vizinho voaram.
> O que mais me impressionou foram as antenas UHF com os ferros tortos... Todas
> Isso é sinal de ventos muito fortes. O meteoleiria registou a rajada maxima de 81km/h
> 
> ...



Ola

Relato vários estragos no LeiriaShopping, e em viaturas, incluindo a minha.. (as laterias PVC foram quase todas arrancadas).
De manhã, cerca das 8h20, no trajeto Marinha - Leiria, uma arvore de grande porte caíu na zona da Embra, e em Albergaria nos semaforos de velocidade, vi um ramo cair na frente de um carro! Coitado do homem que ficou com alguns estragos!


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

As rajadas de vento sucedem-se.

Há pouco, mesmo ao lado de minha casa, uma oliveira não aguentou a força do vento e...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 14:36)

Ainda resta algum granizo do aguaceiro que ocorreu pelas 14h15.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

Aguaceiro fez regressar o vento forte, com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 14:49)

Bem,isto não abranda.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jan 2013 às 14:55)

lsalvador disse:


> Pessoal tenho informações de familiares que viram um pequeno tornado que arrancou telhas do convento e arrancou árvores na zona.



Alguem confirma esta notícia?


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 14:58)

Tive aqui o maior efeito até agora desta tempestade...foi ficar meia hora sem luz 

Está sol o vento sopra forte mas nada de extremo a pouco tive uma rajada de 82km/h mas por norma mal tocam os 60km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 15:02)

Não está com intenções de abrandar.


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2013 às 15:03)

Por aqui não há meio de abrandar estas fortes rajadas que inclusive, já fizeram alguns estragos, desde ramos de árvores no chão a placas e sinais de transito, algumas chaminés caíram, folhas e chapéus de chuva espalhados no chão...enfim fez quase tantos estragos como na tempestade de Dezembro de 2009.


----------



## Pixie (19 Jan 2013 às 15:05)

O alerta foi prolongado até às 18 h...


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2013 às 15:11)

Pelas 14:40h, aqui, um forte aguaceiro foi acompanhado de um vento anormalmente forte, tipo tornado. Foi coisa para cerca de 1 minuto mas o suficiente para os ecopontos irem parar ao meio da rua.
Nunca mais acaba?


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2013 às 15:12)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de granizo pequeno

15,2mm até agora
Rajada máxima 84km/h


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 15:12)

Parece que já há 1 morto indirectamente... um idoso em Carreira do Mato (Abrantes).

Homem de 85 anos morreu hoje em Abrantes projetado pela força do vento 

Um idoso morreu hoje com um traumatismo craniano em Carreira do Mato, Abrantes, após ter sido projetado para o chão pelo portão de casa, impelido pela força do vento. 

Em declarações à agência Lusa, a responsável pela Proteção Civil de Abrantes e presidente da autarquia local, Maria do Céu Albuquerque, contou o sucedido. 

"Ao ser projetado pelo portão de casa, impelido pela força do vento, o senhor, com 85 anos, caiu mal e bateu com a cabeça no chão não reagindo às tentativas de reanimação", disse aquela responsável.

Antena1


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

Boca do Inferno (Cascais).






Fonte


----------



## geoair.pt (19 Jan 2013 às 15:27)

Aqui a molha tem sido pouca neste evento, levo 3.0mm até agora.
11.4ºC 1000mb (com tendência de subida) 74% HR
Vento médio 10min: 40.2km/h , tendo a rajada máxima sido às 04.25h com 105km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Jan 2013 às 15:28)

Apesar de se ver algum azul do céu, aqui em Lisboa ainda é necessário cautelas a andar na rua - é que de vez em quando vêm cá umas rajadas .... Por todo o lado árvores partidas e caidas no chão e taipais de lata e plástico a voar. Na Expo, na rotunda do Campus da Justiça, parei para dar passagem a um peão que teve sérias dificuldades em atravessar pois com a ventania o blusão de penas encheu-se de ar e ele não conseguia andar. Durante alguns segundos fiquei sem saber o que fazer


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2013 às 15:30)

A noite aqui em Corroios foi mal passada devido ao barulho de janelas e portas a baterem, coisas a partirem-se e a passear nas ruas. 

A rajada máxima que registei foi de 64,4 km/h, valor que não considero fiável (o vento soprou com certeza muito mais forte) pois fiquei sem alguns dos vidros da claraboia do prédio e agora basicamente quando chove, chove dentro do mesmo, mesmo à minha porta... 

Parte da claraboia do prédio em frente ao meu também foi arrancada. 

De resto mais nada a registar, apenas algumas pequenas falhas de electricidade. Registei 990 mb de pressão mínima. 

Neste preciso momento oiço uma ambulância aqui perto.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 15:32)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAc5dLj-iFY"]DestruiÃ§Ã£o e mau tempo Leiria, Portugal 19/01/2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Jan 2013 às 15:39)

Está dificil isto por aqui.
Estamos sem electricidade desde as 8.00h .
So agora consegui ligaçao por 3G, pois nem a rede Canguru funciona
aqui á minha volta (500 metros) há pinheiros partidos ao meio 
A estrada principal que serve a Barosa está cortada desde as 11.00 devido á queda de uma arvore de grande porte.
Em Leiria, junto ao rio, na zona do estadio vi mais 2 arvores arrancadas pela raiz.
Varios sinais de transito tombados
Na Zona industrial da Barosa, a uma altitude de 90 metros (eu estou a 30), existem telhados industriais levantados e cabosel ectricos e telefonicos  partidos.
Assim que for possível ponho algumas fotos.

temperatura actual de 11.9
pressão 999mb
rajadas de 40/50 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

O vento não quer abrandar por nada por aqui, vento médio de 72 km/h e várias rajadas de 90 e 100.

11,7ºC e 997,0 hpa.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 15:45)

Vince disse:


> Também estava a acompanhar no site, dia complicado no aeroporto. Um feed das comunicações: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/camdavaanda
> (via AP)



Obrigado por essa partilha, Continua "engraçada" a situação... Tenho estado a acompanhar


----------



## lsalvador (19 Jan 2013 às 15:50)

Sociedade 	19 Jan 2013, 13:46h
Mau tempo causa estragos na região e já há desalojados


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 15:50)

Por aqui, as rajadas continuam a soprar com muita intensidade, na ordem dos *80/90 km/h*.

_________________________

Entretanto, mais uma foto da zona da Boca do Inferno(Cascais).







Fonte


----------



## irpsit (19 Jan 2013 às 15:56)

Confirmado um morto, um senhor idoso atirado com o vento contra o portão da casa, em Santarém. E em Sintra duas crianças com fracturas expostas devido à queda de uma chaminé. 

Creio que nas próximas horas irão chegar mais notícias de estragos e feridos. Foi um temporal violento, com rajadas a atingir 130km/h em Portugal.


----------



## ALV72 (19 Jan 2013 às 16:00)

Finalmente chegou a electricidade , depois de mais de 12 horas sem a mesma.
Há pouco fui vêr o Rio Ceira da zona do Restaurante Varandas do Ceira na EN 17 ( Poiares - Coimbra ), e a água estava quase a chegar ás piscinas, para quem conhece sabe que ainda é uma altura razoável aquela que o Rio subiu.
As ribeiras adjacentes também saíram todas do leito, inundando terras de cultivo e algumas estradas de terra batida.
O vento tem sido fortissimo como nunca me lembro de ter visto até hoje.
A pressão na minha estação muito amadora chegou aos 988 mb !!

João


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Jan 2013 às 16:04)

Este vídeo é um pequeno resumo do que se tem passado hoje...

​


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2013 às 16:07)

Algumas fotos tiradas há uns minutos para SE:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 16:26)

Há momentos foi registada a 3ª rajada mais forte deste evento, *93 km/h*!!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 16:28)

Boa tarde, este foi sem dúvida talvez o evento mais potente desde que me conheço como pessoa, ultrapassou sem qualquer sombra de dúvida a Xynthia, mais tarde irei postar algumas fotos dos imensos estragos que se vislumbra aqui pela cidade de Almada. Cerca das 6h da manhã ocorreram rajadas de vento fortíssimas que nunca tinha visto acompanhadas de chuva torrencial. Foi um evento que já me deu para este Inverno, de lamentar os estragos que ocorreram um pouco por todo o País mas a Mãe Natureza é quem mais ordena .


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 16:53)

Praia de Carcavelos.






Fonte


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2013 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.

Vento mais calmo depois de uma manhã de vento forte.

Raj. Max: 69,2km/h

Precip: 28,2mm

Tactual: 7,7ºC

A pressão mínima registada foi de 978,6hPa às 08H41.

E este mês já acumulou 100mm.


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2013 às 19:09)

Impressionante que aqui ainda continuam as rajadas fortes!! 
E já anda nisto há quase 20 horas seguidas, é obra!!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 19:20)

Por aqui, mantem-se  o cenário de vento forte.
Neste momento, as rajadas ainda atingem os *80 km/h*.
Já chega de vento!!


----------



## romeupaz (19 Jan 2013 às 19:36)

Já não há luz por aqui faz quase 12 horas.
Estou a usar internet móvel, nada de dados do meteoleiria
Voltei 200 anos atrás, lareira acesa, velas e inventar o que fazer lol

O vento abrandou à pouco.

Durante o dia tive oportunidade de dar uma volta pela zona. Na cidade de Leiria e arredores muitas árvores arrancadas pela raiz, paineis publicitários dos grandes mas com um pé apenas completamente vergados.

A pior zona foi a terra da minha namorada, Janardo, que esteve isolada toda a manhã pois cairam dezenas de pinheiros e eucaliptos com uns bons 50 a 70cm de largura, levando consigo linhas de telefone e eletricidade, bloquearam as estradas (3) e até à pouco apenas uma estava acessível e não era a principal. Muitas dessas árvores partiram a mais de um metro do solo, perfeitamente saudáveis.
Muitas casas perderam telhas e a maioria das antenas partiram-se. Os telheiros ficaram também a descoberto.
Pelo caminho não havia um metro de pinhal onde não tivessem tombadas diversas arvores.
Parece que certas faixas tiveram rajadas bem superiores.

Pelo que sei não existiram vítimas

Fotos e videos quando tiver internet decente lol


----------



## Profetaa (19 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

Boa noite ..

finalmente consegui vir ao forum, graças ao gerador ....estamos sem electricidade desde as 6 da madrugada, sem comunicações moveis de qualquer rede desde o meio da manha e tambem sem telefone....durante quase todo o dia toda a zona entre Coimbra/Aveiro/Figueira da Foz esteve sem electricidade, foi reposta em algumas zonas ao final da tarde...E agora começa a falhar tambem a agua, pois penso que devido á falta de electricidade a mesma não pode ser bombeada desde a o local da captação...As pessoas dizem que este dia parace um "pós-guerra"...acreditem que não estou a exagerar....Vi pessoas (mais idosas e crianças a chorarem com medo)...Penso que foi um dos eventos mais fortes aqui na região....Durante toda a manhã o vento assustou as populações e causou bastantes danos em edificios, quedas de arvores, postes e sinais de transito, estruturas metalicas, etc...A partir do momento que falhou a electricidade não tive acesso aos dados da estação, mas penso que os ventos andaram a rondar os 100km/h.O ultimo registo foi de cerca de 75 km/h...Neste momento ainda há rajadas perto dos 40km/h, e ainda há poucos instantes vi os bombeiros circularem aqui....


----------



## telegram (19 Jan 2013 às 20:41)

O vento continua a fustigar a Figueira, de vez em quando com rajadas de alguma dimensão.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Jan 2013 às 21:04)

Chove novamente moderadamente e o vento continua a soprar com algumas rajadas fortes...


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2013 às 21:21)

Parece que finalmente o vento parou.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2013 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui houve chuva por vezes forte e algum granizo durante a madrugada, mas o mais espetacular foi o vento, caíram imensas árvores cá na Figueira, nas Abadias que são ao pé de minha casa foram 4 ou 5 que caíram, estive sem luz das 10h às 15h (foi interessante, porque houve uma aberta quase praticamente ao mesmo em que as luzes da minha sala se acenderam), sem telemóvel (TMN e Vodafone; Optimus houve sempre) das 12h às 16h e a TV só voltou a ter sinal por volta 18h. Ao longo do dia foram caindo alguns aguaceiros e o vento foi acalmando um pouco, aumentando apenas temporariamente por consequência dos aguaceiros. Agora não chove e o vento nem se compara ao que esteve até meio da tarde.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2013 às 22:33)

Volta aqui a cair um aguaceiro moderado, com um aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## Carla Faro (19 Jan 2013 às 22:42)

Boa noite, aqui por Faro tudo calmo já algumas horas, dp de uma noite e manha bastante ventosa e chuvosa. Amanha as previsões acho que dão alguma chuva.


----------



## Carla Faro (19 Jan 2013 às 22:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui, as rajadas continuam a soprar com muita intensidade, na ordem dos *80/90 km/h*.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> ...



Esta foto tem tanto de bela, como de assustadora.


----------



## Gongas (19 Jan 2013 às 23:05)

Bem penso que o distrito de Coimbra foi dos mais afetados, o cenario por Coimbra era desolador, arvores caídas um pouco por todo o lado, placares publicitarios no chao, sinais de transito, casas sem telhados, estradas cortadas, algumas inundações e muitas freguesias sem luz praticamente 24 horas. Aliás ainda tenho zonas aqui a volta sem luz e mesmo na minha rua só tenho luz dentro de casa.
Talvez o pior evento de que tenho memória.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

Volta aqui a cair um aguaceiro mais forte, mas o vento já não aumenta tanto.
Edit: Chuva agora bem forte e volta o vento forte.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2013 às 23:24)

Boa noite, dia realmente histórico no que há Meteorologia diz respeito, sem dúvida um Ciclone dos antigos, a noite segue relativamente calma em relação ao dia anterior, Céu muito nublado,Vento moderado de NO e 11,1ºC de temperatura actuais.


----------



## Zapiao (19 Jan 2013 às 23:30)

Gongas disse:


> Bem penso que o distrito de Coimbra foi dos mais afetados, o cenario por Coimbra era desolador, arvores caídas um pouco por todo o lado, placares publicitarios no chao, sinais de transito, casas sem telhados, estradas cortadas, algumas inundações e muitas freguesias sem luz praticamente 24 horas. Aliás ainda tenho zonas aqui a volta sem luz e mesmo na minha rua só tenho luz dentro de casa.
> Talvez o pior evento de que tenho memória.



Concordo, nos Olivais até me arrepiei com o vento. Nem te passa pela cabeça o que vi lá em cima . 
Eu que peso 100kg e 1.70 mt de altura nao conseguia andar sem fazer um esforço brutal. 
A pickup dos bombeiros que estava lá (vidros partidos no supermercado) abanava por todos os lados, a ave. Dias da Silva estava toda coberta com ramos e galhos. Epá nunca vi tal cenario e olha que ficará mesmo na memoria.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

Gongas disse:


> Bem penso que o distrito de Coimbra foi dos mais afetados, o cenario por Coimbra era desolador, arvores caídas um pouco por todo o lado, placares publicitarios no chao, sinais de transito, casas sem telhados, estradas cortadas, algumas inundações e muitas freguesias sem luz praticamente 24 horas. Aliás ainda tenho zonas aqui a volta sem luz e mesmo na minha rua só tenho luz dentro de casa.
> Talvez o pior evento de que tenho memória.



Sim, muitas zonas de Miranda do Corvo ainda estão sem electricidade. Os ribeiros por lá também estão a transbordar.

Por aqui pela Lousã, tudo bem mais calmo.
Precipitação acumulada hoje, 31,8mm e parece que não é número definitivo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2013 às 23:34)

Boas noites, dia incrível este!!

*Extremos de temperatura:* *8,3ºC* / *15ºC*

*As 2 rajadas máximas do dia:*

*107 km/h* (Às 13h e 43m)
*95 km/h*  (Às 16h e 30m)

Este video espelha bem o dia de hoje, em Alcabideche. As rajadas rondam os 85/90 km/h,força incrivel. 
___________________________________________

Neste momento, sigo com* 11,0ºC*, vento forte (40 km/h) e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Extremos de hoje:

8,1ºC / 15,2ºC e 12,4 mm. A pressão mínima foi de 989,3 hpa.

Rajada máxima de 138 km/h às 9h13.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2013 às 00:24)

Lousano disse:


> Precipitação acumulada hoje, 31,8mm e parece que não é número definitivo.



Nem mais, o total foi de 32,5mm.

Por agora, vento fraco, chuva e 6,9ºC.


----------



## hamiltonhermes (20 Jan 2013 às 00:28)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6YtdAu8NpA

para registro


----------



## Aboadinho (20 Jan 2013 às 00:41)

hamiltonhermes disse:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=R6YtdAu8NpA#!
> 
> para registro



Espetacular! Felizmente não "pegou"...


----------



## kelinha (20 Jan 2013 às 01:01)

Boa noite.
Na Guia o cenário é desolador. Não temos luz, água, telemovel, telefone, TV, nada. Estamos isolados do mundo e n sabemos o q se passa em lado nenhum. Estradas cortadas, cabos pelo chão, centenas de arvores no chão, rachadas como se fossem palitos. Tive de vir a Pombal, agora q a estrada foi desimpedida. 

Estou preocupada com o q me espera em Coimbra, o meu apartamento é antigo e espero q esteja tudo bem...

Desculpem-me as abreviaturas, sei q n são permitidas, mas estou com o telemovel... Força a todos os q tiveram danos. Eu tive alguns, os meus familiares tambem, agora resta fazer contas aos prejuízos. Devo dizer q nunca senti tanto medo. Senti realmente medo.

PS: uma parte da linha do oeste ficou com os carris arrancados...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 01:24)

hamiltonhermes disse:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6YtdAu8NpA
> 
> para registro



Atenção que esse evento data de 10 de Dezembro de 2011.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jan 2013 às 10:20)

Neste momento 25 horas sem luz e comunicações.


----------



## romeupaz (20 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Neste momento 25 horas sem luz e comunicações.



Bis em Parceiros-Leiria acabei de saber que na terra ao lado acabou a agua


----------



## FJC (20 Jan 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Na minha zona na Marinha Grande (Garcia), está sem luz à cerca de 27 horas. Não existe rede telemóvel (Vodafone).

Hoje no trajecto para Leiria verifiquei que existem, centenas (e não é exagero!) de pinheiros derrubados, e verifiquei uma zona com alguns partidos pelo meio! 
Aos colegas da zona de Leiria que queiram verificar e comprovar o que vou escrever, existem um extensão com grande quantidade de pinheiros derrubados, que incluiu esses partidos ao meio, que vai desde a zona das Trutas, até à nacional para Leiria, entre a Embra e a zona Industrial da antiga Jasmim! Se virarem à direita no cruzamento do Pingo Doce da Embra, que vai dar à Trutas conseguem verificar isso. É incrivel o que aconteceu nesse faixa! À zonas que o pinhal foi todo derrubado! E falamos de pinheiros de grande porte!
Falaram-me que na zona da Mata Nacional a destruição de pinhal também é grande!
Neste momento não consigo colocar fotos, mas vou tentar arranjar material para verificarem a destruição.

Na Marinha pelos parques a queda de arvores antigas foi grande, e ontem à noite só metade da cidade tinha luz.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jan 2013 às 11:34)

romeupaz disse:


> Bis em Parceiros-Leiria acabei de saber que na terra ao lado acabou a agua



Bom dia 

Finalmente voltou a calmaria

Por aqui não tive eletrecidade durante toda a tarde de Ontem.
Estive sem Comunicações (Internet, TV e Telefone) desde a manhã de ontem até agora (cerca de 1 dia).
Estou bastante desatualizado

Tenho alguns estragos no pátio de minha casa e tive de desligar a estação. Daqui a pouco, digo mais coisas e ponho fotos e vídeos


----------



## Dinis93 (20 Jan 2013 às 11:48)

Só agora é que tivemos um pouco de calmia também por aqui.

O dia de ontem foi *caótico*. 
Não dormi absolutamente nada da noite de sexta-feira para sábado, o vento (ainda o de SW e W) estava incrivelmente forte e foi toda a noite um vendaval. Lembro-me de estar 50% a dormir e ouvir um barulho tal na rua como nunca tinha ouvido. Assustei-me tanto, mas como estava cheio de sono, não me lembro do que se passou a seguir. 

Já durante o dia de sábado: definitivamente o dia em que tive mais medo em relação à meteorologia e com mais vento como nunca havia visto.
Aqui, não houve luz o dia todo (senão à noite, por alguns instantes), não houve internet, havia rede da Vodafone apenas de vez em quando e, felizmente, havia água.

As ribeiras da minha localidade (que vão afluir ao rio Alcobaça, que desagua na Nazaré) estavam muito cheias, pois o mar "empurrava" contra a foz, não deixando a água escoar.

Em termos de estragos, houve imensas árvores caídas, telhados improvisados a voar, plásticos e placas a voarem também, placas da estrada totalmente tombadas... o "comum", infelizmente.
Todo o dia foi assim... o vento não dava quaisquer tréguas.

Confesso que realmente tive muito medo. A minha casa fica mesmo virada para NW, o que ainda pior foi. Tivemos que ter os estores fechados a maioria do dia (com um bocadinho aberto só para ter luz...).

Tenho muita pena dos estragos ocorrentes deste evento... foi um dia realmente infeliz.  mas felizmente não houve nada de particularmente grave aqui. No entanto, vou publicar um vídeo de uma terra que o teve bem pior do que cá...


----------



## Dinis93 (20 Jan 2013 às 11:51)

Estou espantado com os relatos da zona da Marinha Grande e Leiria... passo aí quase todos os dias, até tenho medo de imaginar como estão as coisas aí também. :/

Força nos trabalhos de recuperação!


----------



## morcega (20 Jan 2013 às 12:12)

Bom dia!
Ora por aqui ta calminho , nem esta agora vento! embora eu acha-se que não foi nada extraordinario pela minha zona !
Pelo que tenho visto e lido em outros locais, foi um verdadeiro caos! Só lamento os estragos! :x 
A proxima que venha com mais trovoada, que eu nem a ouvi :c


----------



## Dinis93 (20 Jan 2013 às 12:26)

E aqui fica um pequeno vídeo que eu gravei ontem na Nazaré, por volta das 11:30h/12:00h.

Nem sei o que diga... estava mesmo tudo muito, muito mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 12:46)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura minima: *9,3ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com *13,6ºC*,céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2013 às 12:52)

Acumulados ontem 29,0 mm.


----------



## F_R (20 Jan 2013 às 12:57)

Depois da luz ter ido por volta das 2 da manhã de Sábado, parece que tá de volta

bastantes arvores arrancadas e postes caidos por estes lados.

Rajada máxima de sábado 68,5km/h em Abrantes
pressão minima de 983,7mb

25,4mm no dia de ontem

Agora 9,3ºC e vai chovendo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2013 às 13:13)

E começou a chover há minutos.

A acumulação está nos 0,4 mm.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 13:21)

Chuva moderada e 1,4mm acumulados até ao momento em Caneças.

Vento fraco de oeste.
11,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 13:33)

Neste momento, *13,0ºC* ,chuva fraca e vento forte.


----------



## cactus (20 Jan 2013 às 14:06)

Para já chuva moderada vento de SO, e 13,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2013 às 14:16)

Boas

A mínima foi de 10,4ºC

Estão por aqui agora 13,4ºC, 92%Hr, 1008,7hpa e vento fraco 

Está a chover e o acumulado é de 0,6mm até ao momento


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Jan 2013 às 14:31)

romeupaz disse:


> Bis em Parceiros-Leiria acabei de saber que na terra ao lado acabou a agua



boas.
aqui na Barosa continuo sem electricidade á 31 horas.
Parece que na zona dos Parceiros foram arrancadas linhas de media tensão. Já ouvi comentarios que a situação pode só estar resolvida lá para terça feira 
Claro que entretanto ficamos sem água. Agora tb ja não posso comer em casa.
Tenho carregado o telemovel no carro, mas as cargas sao curtas e tenho de racionar o seu uso.
Vou dando noticias assim que se justifique.

offtopic - Será que posso ir comer fora e a Edp paga ?


----------



## subaneve300 (20 Jan 2013 às 14:43)

Boa tarde. alguém me sabe dizer se neva no trevim ou santo antónio da neve? se a 700m estavam 4 graus


----------



## Lousano (20 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

subaneve300 disse:


> Boa tarde. alguém me sabe dizer se neva no trevim ou santo antónio da neve? se a 700m estavam 4 graus



É impossível estar a nevar nesse local.

Também duvido que estejam 4ºC a 700mt, presumo que estejam cerca de 6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 15:01)

Por aqui, continua a  chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte.
Observando as imagens de radar, vem aí chuva moderada. 
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *1,5 mm*.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Jan 2013 às 15:30)

A luz voltou mas a PT mandou SMS a indicar problemas, poderam levar ate 27h para resolver. Agora é esperar.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 15:32)

Sigo com *3,5 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 15:36)

Tem estado a chover com alguma intensidade em Odivelas.
Caneças já vai com 12,0mm.

Rain rate nos 11,0mm.

E Janeiro já superou os 100mm. 101,6mm para já.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

É triste ver os muitos estragos que ocorreram aqui na região, eu cá no meu prédio também algumas inundações quando a água entrou através de algumas janelas mal-fechadas e a chaminé do meu vizinho caiu com o vento. Ainda hoje não há rede da TMN. Agora está a chover bem outra vez, tem acontecido bastantes destes aguaceiros fortes e relativamente longos.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

Sigo com 1,8mm e 13,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 15:55)

Por agora, apenas chuvisca.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *4,6 mm*.
A temperatura segue nos *13,5ºC* e o vento sopra forte.


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Ainda chove acumulado até agora 4,2mm a temperatura tem subido aos poucos estão agora 14,2ºC a rajada máxima vai em 42km/h


----------



## miguel (20 Jan 2013 às 16:32)

Frente a terminar de passar 5,4mm acumulados aqui e temperatura de 14,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2013 às 16:43)

E vão 20,0mm de precipitação.

Continua a cair, embora agora mais fraca.


----------



## Microburst (20 Jan 2013 às 16:44)

Boa tarde 

Tarde de verdadeiro Inverno, chuva intensa, vento moderado e frio, boa para se estar em casa a ler um livro. Nesta altura, e pelo menos aqui por Almada, como diriam os ingleses, "it's raining cats and dogs." 

Consultando as previsões não julgava sinceramente que chovesse assim tanto, tenho mais precipitação acumulada hoje do que ontem e anteontem com o "Gong". Dados actuais: 14,1ºC, 99% de humidade, pressão 1004,9hpa, vento moderado de Sudoeste e precipitação 17,2mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2013 às 16:44)

14,1ºC e 97%.

Até agora 9,2 mm.


----------



## Profetaa (20 Jan 2013 às 16:47)

Boa tarde.

Aqui pela zona de Cantanhede, muitas zonas continuam sem electricidade, sem comunicações, a agua voltou hoje de manhã em alguns locais....
Eu proprio so estou aqui graças ao gerador....Já mando electricidade para dois vizinhos aguentarem os congeladores e as "necessidades basicas".O cenário é desolador....alem das arvores caidas que danificaram cabos de electricidade e comunicações, algumas habitações tambem sofreram com arvores caidas e estão parcialmente danificadas....a temperatura continua a baixar e ainda há pouco choveu bem forte....

Não sabemos quando voltamos ao normal, pois ainda estão muitos cabos de electricidade e camunicações partidos e não se vê ninguem a trabalhar por aqui (imagino que não tem maos a medir...)toda a regiao de Cantanhede e Mira tem milhares de euros de prejuizos....
Há pessoas que dizem que assim ficam doidas, pois sem electricidade e comunicações não sabem viver, já não sabemos viver como se vivia há 60/70 anos atrás...Isto só demonstra que estamos demasiado dependentes de toda a tecnologia (comunicações,electricidade)...


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Jan 2013 às 16:52)

Boa tarde,

Pela Amadora, sigo com 13,8ºC e vai pingando. 

O vento é fraco.


----------



## F_R (20 Jan 2013 às 17:16)

12,3ºC máxima do dia

vai chovendo fraco, mas continuo 5,8mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 17:20)

Por aqui, vai chovendo bem.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *6,1 mm*.
Há pouco foi registada uma rajada(máxima) de *60 km/h*.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2013 às 17:21)

Boa tarde, aqui por Almada tem chovido praticamente o dia todo, começou  com chuva moderada entretanto passou a chuva forte durante largos períodos e agora vai chovendo moderadamente. O vento também se  faz sentir embora claro sem a amplitude do Gong mas ainda assim com algumas rajadas fortes de Oeste, é sem dúvida uma tarde animada!. Temperatura nos 14,8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

Perspectiva de um jogo de futebol no velhinho campo do fófó durante o aquecimento... Ainda a tempo de ganhar o jogo na 2ª parte.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Finalmente voltou a calmaria
> 
> ...



Como Prometi:



















Não liguem aos coments 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fngVf-u5i5Y&feature=share&list=PLPONDs_nLcBBOPbQTx9yy5L7cQiK3r1nu"]Ciclone Gong - 18, 19 e 20 de Janeiro 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Em breve, quando reparar os estragos que houveram (tenho também o vidro da porta do pátio para substituir, pois rachou com a força do vento) ativo de novo a estação.

Até lá


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2013 às 20:43)

Identificado como parte do Parque Verde em Coimbra... ainda de ontem.






Rio Mondego e a Nova ponte da Praia Fluvial de Torres do Mondego (Palheiros e Zorro)


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2013 às 23:12)

Boas noites.

Temperatura máxima do dia : *14,0ºC*
_____________________

Sigo com, *10,6ºC*, vento moderado a forte, *76%* de humidade relativa e céu pouco nublado.

Precipitação:* 6,9 mm*.


----------



## Mix (20 Jan 2013 às 23:28)

Boas  

Depois de ontem a' hora de almoço ter faltado a luz, eis que ela voltou á uns 40 min finalmente 

Grande estragos que o "Gong" deixou por aqui, impressionante ! 

Muitas arvores caídas, sinais caídos, postes caídos também, muitas chapas (algumas de grande porte) voaram.. 

Nunca antes visto com exepção do tornado de 7 de Dezembro....  

Não tenho é fotos


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 00:01)

O dia acabou com 8,0mm de chuva nada mau!

A máxima foi de 15,2ºC
A mínima de 10,4ºC

Rajada máxima de 43km/h

Agora estão 11,3ºC, 85%Hr, 1012,1hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jan 2013 às 00:22)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 10,4ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

*Registos de ontem (20-1-13)*

Minima/Maxima: *9,3ºC* / *14,0ºC*
Precipitação: *6,9 mm*
Rajada máxima: *60 km/h*

__________________________

Neste momento,* 10,8ºC*, vento forte e céu pouco nublado.
__________________________

Previsão para os próximos dois dias.






Fonte


----------



## Rachie (21 Jan 2013 às 08:42)

Ontem fui até às Azenhas do Mar ver o panorama para aqueles lados. Em Sintra os acessos à Serra (Castelo dos Mouros, Palácio da Pena) estão cortados. Mais tarde vi nas notícias que se deveu à queda de cerca de duas mil árvores... 
No caminho de Sintra para as Azenhas há ramos de árvores caídos na linha do electrico e as árvores que já mostravam uma inclinação acentuada ainda estão mais "deitadas".
Também vi várias placas arrancadas, o Leroy Merlin de Sintra perdeu o Y e a Moviflor o I.

Hoje a caminho do trabalho vi um pinheiro arrancado pela raíz na Damaia e muitos ramos de árvores caídos perto do Colombo, bem como placas se sinalização completamente amolgadas.

Apesar de tudo aqui na minha zona parece não ter havido grandes estragos. 

Muita força a todos aqueles que foram afectados por este temporal.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2013 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

Minima:* 7,6ºC*
____________________________

Neste momento, *9,6ºC* , vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.
Ao longo da madrugada caíram 3 pequenos aguaceiros,proporcionado assim um acumulado(actual) de *1,0 mm*.
____________________________

Para quando o regresso das inversões térmicas nos vales/locais abrigados?


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Jan 2013 às 10:00)

Bom dia.
A electricidade voltou, mas continuamos sem agua e sem internet.

Só ontem reparei que o pluviometro deixou de funcionar e vai demorar a ter um novo pois está esgotado. .  Tem marcas de ter sido atingido por algum objecto.
Até aquisição de um novo a contagem vai ser manual. 
Desde as 00.00h de dia 19/1 até ás 08.00h de 21/1 (hoje) o acumulado foi de 43.5 mm
Temperatura actual de 11.6ºc.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Jan 2013 às 10:13)

Bom dia caros todos,

Neste momento do Marquês está céu azul (mas já cairam uns aguaceirospor isso o piso está molhado), pouco vento e 9º. De manhã estava cá um friozinho ... 

Fim de semana de grande animação meteorologica hem...


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 12:50)

Boas

Mínima de 9,9ºC

Agora estão 14,1ºC, 62%Hr, 1018,0hPa e vento fraco o céu está pouco nublado reina o sol hoje por aqui


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2013 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *8,6ºC* e actuais 11,3ºC, em subida. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fazendo a temperatura descer aos 10,1ºC.

*1,0 mm* acumulados hoje. 67% de humidade e 5,8 km/h de NO (315º).

1015 hPa de pressão e céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 13:45)

Em Odivelas por volta das 8h30 caiu um bom aguaceiro.

Caneças segue com 2,6mm.
A média do mês está praticamente feita com 116,4mm.

Quanto a temperatura, de momento 11,8ºC e sol.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 14:31)

Os posts com relatos/testemunhos dos inúmeros estragos causados pela depressão "Gong" foram movidos para o seguinte tópico:

 Ciclogénese explosiva - Depressão "Gong" - 19 de Janeiro de 2013

Agradecemos a vossa partilha!

Aos que de forma directa ou indirecta foram atingidos pela tempestade, damos votos de força e ânimo na limpeza e reconstrução.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2013 às 15:04)

Boas tardes.

A tarde segue fresca, *12,1ºC* e vento moderado.
Nas ultimas 2 horas ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, mas  todos eles de fraca intensidade.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *1,8 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2013 às 15:20)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro, a temperatura desceu para os actuais *10,6ºC*. 
O acumulado encontra-se nos *2,1 mm*.


----------



## F_R (21 Jan 2013 às 17:07)

Por Abrantes vai arrefecendo

Depois de uma máxima de 12,9ºC

Neste momento 9,6ºC

A mínima ficou pelos 6,7ºC mas ainda deverá ser batido até ao fim do dia

Apenas 0,4mm acumulados


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 17:13)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 9,9ºC e a máxima de 14,5ºC resumindo mais um dia ameno neste janeiro muito ameno por aqui

Pingou algumas vezes mas o acumulado ainda está em 0,0mm

Agora estão 12,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 17:57)

O céu limpou permitindo uma descida maior, estão agora 11,1ºC, 74%Hr, 1017,9hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jan 2013 às 20:15)

Boa noite, 

Sigo com 10,4ºC e céu com nuvens dispersas.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2013 às 20:17)

9,7ºC e 0,6 mm até agora.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 20:39)

Aqui estão 9,1ºc, 87%Hr, 1018,3hpa e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## dASk (21 Jan 2013 às 21:41)

Boa noite! E para animá-la parece que a Grande Lisboa vai ser atingida por alguns aquaceiros moderados a fortes dentro de poucos minutos... a ver vamos com que força as células chegam a terra..


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

Mias frio aqui do que o previsto pelo GFS...estão 8,0ºc e mais perto do solo 7,4ºC mas vem ai aguaceiros veremos se sobe...o vento é que está a ajudar a esta descida de temperatura continua nulo


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Jan 2013 às 21:51)

Boa noite.
Depois da temperatura ter chegado aos 5.6ºC, começou a subir e neste momento chuvisca e estão 7.4ºC

(continuamos sem água nas torneiras e sem internet )


----------



## dASk (21 Jan 2013 às 22:13)

por aqui cai um aguaceiro moderado sem vento e a temperatura continua a descer 7,8º! amanhã o norte vai estar pintado de branco.. se fosse fim de semana dava um salto a S.Mamede!


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Jan 2013 às 22:48)

dASk disse:


> por aqui cai um aguaceiro moderado sem vento e a temperatura continua a descer 7,8º! amanhã o norte vai estar pintado de branco.. se fosse fim de semana dava um salto a S.Mamede!



Isso é que é fé. Eu stou com receio de um flop.

aqui já chove a a temperatura subiu logo 2 ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 22:50)

Aqui já chove e estão 7,6ºC a subir estava 7,3ºC


----------



## criz0r (21 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

Boa noite, dia de Céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Caíram dois aguaceiros moderados há bocado que foram os únicos do dia até ver, por agora Céu muito nublado e uma ligeira intensificação do vento. Temperatura nos 10,9ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 23:04)

A chuva foi tanta que mantenho os mesmos 0,0mm do dia, enfim... temperatura a subir ainda 8,2ºC


----------



## F_R (21 Jan 2013 às 23:23)

Em Abrantes céu limpo e 6,3ºC que é a minima do dia


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

Agora sim um bom aguaceiro rendeu até agora 1,2mm mas ainda não acabou... temperatura de 9,3ºC e o vento a aumentar finalmente já estranhava vento nulo a esta altura.

Rajada máxima a minutos de 45km/h


----------



## Lousano (21 Jan 2013 às 23:37)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado, vento fraco, com aguaceiros fracos.

Tmax: 10,2ºC

Tmin: 7,1ºC

Precip: 0,5mm

Neste momento vai surgindo vento de SW e a temperatura subindo.

Tactual: 9,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2013 às 23:50)

Alguns aguaceiros, e 9,5ºC actuais, estagnados.

82% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo. 1016 hPa de pressão.

*2,0 mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

Boas noites

Sigo com *9,5ºC* , céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *3,0 mm*


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2013 às 00:04)

AnDré disse:


> A média do mês está praticamente feita com 116,4mm.



André o que queres dizer com isto?
Ainda falta muito para o mês acabar... ou os 116.4 são uma normal? qual?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:24)

Peniche... Mau Tempo | 19-01-2013

1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520284594678247.121327.288777814495594&type=3


2
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520627307977309.121391.288777814495594&type=3


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2013 às 01:37)

chegou a chuva por cá

6,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2013 às 01:44)

Sigo com *10,6ºC*  e vento moderado.
Vem aí animação.
Já deve estar a cair bem nos concelhos de Mafra,Torres Vedras e Lourinhã.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2013 às 01:57)

Chove fraco. 9,8ºC actuais.

4,3 km/h de NO (315º) e 1014 hPa de pressão. 81% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2013 às 02:10)

Vai chovendo com fraca intensidade, entretanto, a temperatura desceu um pouco, segue nos *9,8ºC*.

0,3 mm


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2013 às 03:56)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Tive uma rajada de *55,4 km/h*.

9,6ºC de temperatura e 85% de humidade. 20,5 km/h de ONO (292º) e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2013 às 06:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Granizo e alguma trovoada longiqua neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 06:51)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte há instantes.

Caneças segue com 9,2mm.
Temperatura nos 8,3ºC.


----------



## Teles (22 Jan 2013 às 09:10)

Por aqui agora chuva forte com trovoada!


----------



## Rachie (22 Jan 2013 às 09:36)

Em Benfica agora mesmo registaram-se rajadas de vento forte acompanhadas de chuva também com alguma intensidade. Espero que não venha aí nada sequer semelhante a sábado.  Hoje a minha casa não ficou "strom proof"


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Jan 2013 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês cai um aguaceiro moderado mas já se viu o sol espreitar. Esta manhã estava muito frio o termómetro do carro marcava 8º. Agora estão 11ºC e algum vento mas nada de exageros.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2013 às 09:56)

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros rápidos e pouco intensos. Mínima de 8,0ºC e agora sigo com 10,2ºC


----------



## nelson972 (22 Jan 2013 às 10:02)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros algo intensos.
Temperatura de 6º


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

Neste momento 6,5ºC por aqui e já deve estar a nevar no Trevim.

Precip: 7,9mm


----------



## Carochas (22 Jan 2013 às 10:20)

Bom dia a todos,

A minha Davis no alto de Linda-a-Velha, no dia 19 registou uma rajada de *117Km/h* um pouco antes das 15:00h. impressionante!!


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2013 às 10:29)

Por Abrantes chuva

9,4mm acumulados

Este último aguaceiro fez a temperatura descer dos 8,3ºC para oa actuais 7,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (22 Jan 2013 às 10:31)

Bom dia, manhã de Aguaceiros moderados/fortes e de algum frio. Neste momento estou com 12,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2013 às 11:21)

Bom dia,  na zona do Campo Grande (Lisboa), está a chover com alguma intensidade e o vento sopra forte.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (22 Jan 2013 às 11:21)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo com rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## overcast (22 Jan 2013 às 11:31)

Vento com rajadas fortes por aqui. Tenho de consultar o jonas_87 para ter uma noção mais exacta da velocidade. 

Não sendo parecido com o dia 19 mas ainda assim vamos ter um dia de ventos fortes no litoral. O IM já actualizou para alerta laranja até rajadas de 90 km/h! 
Tendo em conta o dia de sábado, existem uma série de árvores em mau estado que com a ajuda de hoje ainda podem constituir algum perigo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2013 às 11:35)

overcast disse:


> Vento com rajadas fortes por aqui. Tenho de consultar o jonas_87 para ter uma noção mais exacta da velocidade.
> 
> Não sendo parecido com o dia 19 mas ainda assim vamos ter um dia de ventos fortes no litoral. O IM já actualizou para alerta laranja até rajadas de 90 km/h!
> Tendo em conta o dia de sábado, existem uma série de árvores em mau estado que com a ajuda de hoje ainda podem constituir algum perigo.



Boas Overcast

Os dados referentes ao vento que habitualmente apresento, são retirados desta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3 , como fica perto da minha casa os valores são practicamente identicos, hoje às 9 e30 houve uma rajada de *79 km/h*.Conhecendo a zona e tu tambem proprio saberás, Alcabideche tem sempre muito mais vento que o Monte Estoril.


----------



## overcast (22 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Overcast
> 
> Os dados referentes ao vento que habitualmente apresento, são retirados desta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBONA3 , como fica perto da minha casa os valores são practicamente identicos, hoje às 9 e30 houve uma rajada de *79 km/h*.Conhecendo a zona e tu tambem proprio saberás, Alcabideche tem sempre muito mais vento que o Monte Estoril.



Sim é verdade  Está para vir o dia que vá ver o MotoGp sem levantar voo.
Mas pronto, confirma-se que está bastante vento.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2013 às 13:16)

Boa tarde.

De momento, cai um aguaceiro (99% chuva, só uma ou outra pedrinha de granizo no início).

11,5ºC de temperatura. Mínima de *9,3ºC*.

54% de humidade e 36,0 km/h de ONO (292º). 1013 hPa de pressão.

*3,0 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## mjviegas (22 Jan 2013 às 13:49)

Chuva e vento forte em Alhos Vedros. Tinha acabado de estender roupa.


----------



## morcega (22 Jan 2013 às 13:52)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro, com vento relativamente forte !


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 14:16)

Por aqui já tive 87 km/h e algum granizo.

De momento sol e 11,3ºC.


----------



## mjviegas (22 Jan 2013 às 14:16)

mjviegas disse:


> Chuva e vento forte em Alhos Vedros. Tinha acabado de estender roupa.



Agora esta um sol espectacular.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2013 às 14:17)

Há pouco, mais um aguaceiro. A temperatura desceu aos 9,7ºC.

Por agora, 11,0ºC e 67% de humidade. 19,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Profetaa (22 Jan 2013 às 14:19)

Valente granizada tocada a vento...Sigo com 9.2º e rajadas na ordem dos 40/50 km/h, vento a aumentar de intensidade, esperemos que não derrube o que ainda ficou de pé em risco de cair....


----------



## Mix (22 Jan 2013 às 15:01)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Neste momento 6,5ºC por aqui e já deve estar a nevar no Trevim.
> 
> Precip: 7,9mm



A cota na serra da lousa anda pelos quantos ? 

Daqui bocado lá estarei


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jan 2013 às 15:14)

Outro aguaceiro fez a temperatura caír aos *9,0ºC*, nova mínima do dia.

9,3ºC actuais, com 80% de humidade.

*5,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:17)

Acabei de ouvir trovejar em Coimbra...

EDIT: Outro trovão, e o céu a ficar escuro...


----------



## Pisfip (22 Jan 2013 às 15:22)

kelinha disse:


> Acabei de ouvir trovejar em Coimbra...



As coisas tão mais calmas por ai? Já há electricidade e água?
Por aqui só através de gerador e falta o telefone ainda..


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:26)

Pisfip disse:


> As coisas tão mais calmas por ai? Já há electricidade e água?
> Por aqui só através de gerador e falta o telefone ainda..



Olá.
Em Coimbra cidade está tudo normal. Vê-se uma árvore caida aqui e ali (no jardim do IPN estão bastantes caidas), mas fora isso, tudo normal. Nos arredores não sei como está, não conheço ninguém de lá. Na minha zona (Guia - Pombal) é que continua o caos... Não há luz, água só mesmo na Guia, porque arranjaram gerador, mas as aldeias em redor nem isso. Não temos telefones nem telemóveis porque não há nenhuma rede. Também não há combustíveis e os supermercados estão a meio-gás.

Em Coimbra neste momento começou-se a levantar vento, e o céu está mesmo negro...

EDIT: E eis que cai uma grande carga d'água em Coimbra...


----------



## Pisfip (22 Jan 2013 às 15:26)

Boa tarde, um dia muito estável não fosse o vento que continua a não dar tréguas desde a madrugada, acompanhado de um ou outro aguaceiro que ocorreu com granizo.

Para os mais entendidos, será de descartar alguma água-neve na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros mais para a noite?? (sendo que o ponto mais alto tem 679m, levantou-me a curiosidade em ir até lá mais a noite)

Atualmente, 
Céu pouco nunblado (a espaços)
10.4º estáveis
Vento NO a 32km/h com rajadas bem superiores


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Jan 2013 às 15:27)

Por aqui, vento médio de 15/20 km/h e rajadas de 30 /40 km/h.
Pressão nos 1012mb e temperatura nos 11.7ºC
Não chove desde as 13.00, hora do ultimo ligeiro aguaceiro.
Depois de uma boa aberta, o ceu começa a ficar de novo nublado.


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:32)

Coimbra: céu negro, muita chuva, trovoada e clarões.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2013 às 15:35)

Boa tarde. 

Sigo com *8,5ºC*, chuva acompanhada por algum granizo, trovoada e vento moderado. 

Até este momento, a máxima foi de *10,9ºC* e a mínima de *6,1ºC*


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 15:37)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Sigo com *8,5ºC*, chuva acompanhada por algum granizo, trovoada e vento moderado.
> 
> Até este momento, a máxima foi de *10,9ºC* e a mínima de *6,1ºC*



Nem reparei que tinha caido granizo.. Não fui à rua


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 15:40)

Ninguém na Lousã/Castanheira de Pêra...


----------



## telegram (22 Jan 2013 às 15:41)

Ouve-se trovoada em Miranda do Corvo, céu muito negro e começa a chover.

Granizo


----------



## Mix (22 Jan 2013 às 15:43)

Agreste disse:


> Ninguém na Lousã/Castanheira de Pêra...



Dentro de 30 min estarei lá..


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2013 às 15:59)

kelinha disse:


> Nem reparei que tinha caido granizo.. Não fui à rua


Aqui, na zona sul de Coimbra, caiu granizo misturado com a chuva.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jan 2013 às 15:59)

Finalmente o MeteoTomar, voltou a estar no ar.

Neste momento o problema que vejo é que a WebCam mexeu com o vento.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2013 às 16:07)

Começou agora a cair granizo com mais intensidade.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Já deve estar a nevar a cota inferior a 1000 mt.

Já existem estradas cortadas na Serra do Açor.


----------



## ALV72 (22 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Agreste disse:


> Ninguém na Lousã/Castanheira de Pêra...



A Mãe de um colega meu diz que neva em Castanheira de Pêra !


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2013 às 16:10)

Em Abrantes aproxima-se nuvens bastante escuras

11,1ºC

10,6mm


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2013 às 16:15)

ALV72 disse:


> A Mãe de um colega meu diz que neva em Castanheira de Pêra !



Estranho, porque deste lado à cota 500/600 não neva.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2013 às 16:17)

Temperatura actual: *6ºC*

Uma foto do granizo que caiu à bocado:


----------



## kelinha (22 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

DaniFR disse:


> Temperatura actual: *6ºC*
> 
> Uma foto do granizo que caiu à bocado:



Afinal aqui também caiu granizada, eu é que como estava dentro do escritório nem reparei. Já fui à rua e tinha o jardim do IPN bem pintadinho de branco


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2013 às 16:40)

que fiasco por aqui nem um pedrita de gelo nem um trovão nem vento forte uma desilusão por aqui e vão dois eventos de fiasco seguidos....Pode ser que Fevereiro traga algo de melhor que esta treta de janeiro por aqui...

11,6ºC
7,0mm
Rajada máxima 48km/h
Temperatura máxima *14,2ºC* um dia igual aos outros não fosse a descida de temperatura durante os aguaceiros


----------



## Pisfip (22 Jan 2013 às 16:45)

Já neva no Distrito de Leiria (Castanheira de Pêra) 
Fonte Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12304016.13834.100000259041552&type=1&theater


----------



## F_R (22 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

trovoada em Abrantes


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

miguel disse:


> que fiasco por aqui nem um pedrita de gelo nem um trovão nem vento forte uma desilusão por aqui e vão dois eventos de fiasco seguidos....Pode ser que Fevereiro traga algo de melhor que esta treta de janeiro por aqui...
> 
> 11,6ºC
> 7,0mm
> ...


Tem sido decepcionante! Ainda pensava que a tarde fosse trazer algo, mas nada de jeito.


----------



## nelson972 (22 Jan 2013 às 17:43)

Está tudo a passar a norte daqui. 
Um trovão há 15 minutos atrás,  e a nuvem rapidamente se afastou para o interior.
Pela imagem de satélite pode ser que ainda haja algum aguaceiro, mas acho pouco provável.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Jan 2013 às 17:47)

22-01-2013 fonte 112.pt LEIRIA ALCOBAÇA Incêndios, Povoamento Florestal/Agrícola/Inculto PATAIAS GARE .
Uns com Neve outros com fogo


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2013 às 17:51)

Pisfip disse:


> Já neva no Distrito de Leiria (Castanheira de Pêra)
> Fonte Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12304016.13834.100000259041552&type=1&theater



Santo António da Neves, logo ao lado do Trevim.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 17:51)

Só ficou a faltar o Caramulo.


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2013 às 17:55)

Impressionante o acumulado de granizo em alguns locais, Lamas - Miranda do Corvo por exemplo, onde chegou a ter uns centímetros de altura e com pedras de tal dimensão que se poderá considerar saraiva.

Aqui pela Lousã, já levo acumulado 11,9mm de precipitação, apesar de continuar a chover na serra, que neste momento deve ter uma camada de neve impressionante.

Tactual: 5,4ºC


----------



## romeupaz (22 Jan 2013 às 17:59)

Em Leiria queda rápida de temperatura -2,3 em 15min

Vento max na ultima hora rajada 49km/h média 36km/h


(ignorar dados do barómetro, ando a tentar calibra-lo)


----------



## nelson972 (22 Jan 2013 às 18:06)

Vento forte e uma escuridão impressionante a norte.
Um trovão .
Começa a chover.

granizo.


----------



## Defender (22 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

Boa noite

Durante a hora de almoço o aspecto na Serra da Lousã no acesso ao Trevim era este:












Talvez agora esteja bem melhor  ... 


Cumprimentos

Pedro Paiva


----------



## subaneve300 (22 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

por favor mais fotos de neve na lousã se faz favor. agora já deve haver mais e além da cota ter descido talvez para os 600 m


----------



## Defender (22 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

subaneve300 disse:


> por favor mais fotos de neve na lousã se faz favor. agora já deve haver mais e além da cota ter descido talvez para os 600 m



Estou a ponderar fazer o trajecto Miranda do Corvo - Gondramaz - Trevim qd sair do trabalho se conseguir tirar fotos coloco aqui. 

Cumprimentos

Pedro Paiva


----------



## Lousano (22 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

subaneve300 disse:


> por favor mais fotos de neve na lousã se faz favor. agora já deve haver mais e além da cota ter descido talvez para os 600 m



Tudo para cima de 900mt.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2013 às 18:50)

Bela granizada, neste momento.


----------



## morcega (22 Jan 2013 às 19:19)

Por aqui apenas vento, neste momento nem chuve, queria uma bela sessão de trovoada mas não há meios


----------



## meko60 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:28)

Aqui por Almada 12ºC e não chove.


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2013 às 19:39)

neste momento cai um aguaceiro de granizo e sigo com 9.9c


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 19:48)

TROVOADA! Acabo de ver um clarão numa célula a Nordeste.


----------



## Microburst (22 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

Aqui por Almada esteve um dia com algum vento forte e aguaceiros rápidos, mas sem granizo, trovões ou qualquer coisa mais significativa.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 19:55)

Mais um clarão!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2013 às 19:56)

Clarões visíveis a Norte daqui, talvez ainda possa ter uma festinha


----------



## Profetaa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:10)

Acabo de registar rajada de 71km/h...a continuar assim vai cair o resto que não caiu...


----------



## FJC (22 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

Boa noite!

Acabado de chegar de um passeio à neve na serra da Lousã, relato forte actividade electrica e chuva por vezes muito intensa, por vezes de granizo! Muito forte mesmo!!!


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

DaniFR disse:


> Temperatura actual: *6ºC*
> 
> Uma foto do granizo que caiu à bocado:



Bela foto, mas aqui foi mais forte. Até à 1 da tarde estava a ser um dia normal à exceção de um outro aguaceiro mais intenso mas de curta duração e a temperatura estava bastantes elevada, à volta dos 13ºC/14ºC. Por volta dessa hora ocorrerem dois aguaceiros de granizo bastante curtos embora intensos e a temperatura desceu temporariamente, mas depois houve algumas abertas e a temperatura voltou a subir. No entanto, eram mais ao menos 4 menos vinte quando o céu escureceu de repente e caiu uma enorme granizada que durou mais de cinco minutos e que pintou de branco imensos espaços verdes (parecia neve). Havia pedras com mais de 2cm e ainda estava grande parte quase intacta quando voltou a chover por volta das 5, porque a temperatura desceu muito: quando fui para casa quase às 6h, ainda com sol, estavam 5ºC/6ºC. Tirei algumas fotos, mas depois o cartão de memória da máquina pifou e portanto perdi-as. Depois disso têm acontecido mais alguns aguaceiros fortes, incluindo um há 5 minutos que trazia mais algum granizo, mas nada comparado com o que se passou à tarde. De momento chove moderado, há bastante vento e acabei de ver um relâmpago!


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2013 às 20:34)

Hoje a Davis acumulou mais 12,4 mm.

Este mês já tenho 126 mm, ultrapassando a normal de 99,9 mm de Lisboa (local mais próximo de mim).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

Aguaceiro e alguma trovoada, mais uma vez, longínqua.


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

Acaba de passar um aguaceiro forte com granizo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jan 2013 às 20:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aguaceiro e alguma trovoada, mais uma vez, longínqua.



Trovoada ao longe continua e electricidade falhou por instantes em algumas zonas de Loures.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jan 2013 às 21:02)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 12.3 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.0ºC
Rajada Maxima: 44.4 km/h 


Temp actual 10.4ºC 20:55

Pressão: 1016.8Hpa 20:55
Intensidade do Vento: 40.3 km/h 20:55
Escala de Beaufort : 6
Direcção do Vento: NNW
Temperatura do vento: 5.9ºC 20:55
Humidade Relativa:70% 20:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 7.1 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:55
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## squidward (22 Jan 2013 às 21:18)

Já se ouve trovoada por aqui


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

Chove bem neste momento.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

Parou a chuva, vento muito forte de Norte (?) neste momento.


----------



## Profetaa (22 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

Mais uma granizada acompanhada de vento forte de NO e trovoada
7,1ºC


----------



## Zapiao (22 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Carga de agua e vento fortissimo em Fala - Coimbra.


----------



## Profetaa (22 Jan 2013 às 22:02)

Vizinhos da Figueira e Fala (Coimbra) estamos novamente a ser atacados pelo "invasor" vento, será que vai haver estragos novamente???aqui a electricidade vai e volta....


----------



## telegram (22 Jan 2013 às 22:11)

Profetaa disse:


> Vizinhos da Figueira e Fala (Coimbra) estamos novamente a ser atacados pelo "invasor" vento, será que vai haver estragos novamente???aqui a electricidade vai e volta....



O vento aqui na Figueira é realmente muito forte.


----------



## FJC (22 Jan 2013 às 22:22)

Pisfip disse:


> Já neva no Distrito de Leiria (Castanheira de Pêra)
> Fonte Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12304016.13834.100000259041552&type=1&theater



Boas.

Peço desculpa, mas não acredito que essa foto tenha sido tirada hoje! Foi carregada À 6 horas, cerca das 16h's! E antes dessa hora estava relativamente perto desse local, e não se via nada! Antes das 15 a serra não tinha neve até junto ao Parque Eolico. O que pintou a serra de brano no inicio nem foi neve, foi Sleet ou Ice Pellets. Meto uma foto que vale o mesmo que essa apresentada.





Antes da subida. Uma foto da serra em frente à da lousã, subindo pela castanheira e a outra da serra da lousã.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

telegram disse:


> O vento aqui na Figueira é realmente muito forte.



Verdade, no entanto já não chove há algum tempo. Para mim o melhor do dia foi mesmo o festival de granizo à tarde, também caiu por aí?


----------



## romeupaz (22 Jan 2013 às 22:36)

ainda há rajadas na ordem dos 50km/h
Temperatura com tendência de subida +0.7 /h  com 9.2ºC
Acumulado de hoje vai em 17,3mm

Já calibrei o barometro, dêem uma espreitada e vejam se concordam


----------



## telegram (22 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Verdade, no entanto já não chove há algum tempo. Para mim o melhor do dia foi mesmo o festival de granizo à tarde, também caiu por aí?



Não estou durante o dia. Apenas ao fds.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

telegram disse:


> Não estou durante o dia. Apenas ao fds.



Oh, é pena, perdeste algo que eu achei muito bonito, algumas zonas ficaram todas branquinhas, parecia neve. E ainda aguentou mais de uma hora sem derreter muito.
Por agora continua o vento forte, céu nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## quim_mane (22 Jan 2013 às 22:56)

A serra da lousã com neve:

Estrada para o Trevim cortada:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69014910.67815.277399249015702&type=1&theater

Cruzamento para o Trevim:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00848687.25609.123815381060089&type=3&theater


----------



## Templariu (22 Jan 2013 às 23:12)

tá uma ventania em Tomar....longe da de sábado, mas mto forte !!


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Sigo com *6,8ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2013 às 23:18)

eu sigo com mais uma trovoadazita e vento moderado, como conseguem ver a temperatura, chuva e vento por exemplo no momento exacto? eu gostava de saber tambem, algum site algo ?


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2013 às 23:19)

Finalizado este dia de autentico FIASCO por aqui mais um, a noite segue algo fria mas nada de mais 11,3ºc o vento é fraco a moderado como em grande parte do dia

7,0mm acumulados hoje

PS:volta a passar mais um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## subaneve300 (22 Jan 2013 às 23:30)

grande fotos da lousã amanhã espero ver mais neve ainda


----------



## FJC (22 Jan 2013 às 23:42)

Boa noite!


Fotos tiradas hoje na visita à serra lousã.









































Videos:
Com direito a trovão ao segundo 18

descida serra


Inicio do dia a verificar alerta vermelho mar, em são Pedro


----------



## Defender (22 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

Boa noite

Como prometido num post anterior deixo aqui o link para as fotos de neve na Serra da Lousã.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.564342713594707.142718.100000569495315&type=1

Nevava com intensidade por volta das 21:00 às cotas 850/900 metros.

Cumprimentos

Pedro Paiva


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2013 às 23:46)

*alguem sabe de algum site que diga em tempo real a temperatura, quantidade de chuva, vento, ect...?*

neste momento o vento aumentou de velocidade e começou a chover granizo


----------



## quim_mane (22 Jan 2013 às 23:49)

A neve vai-se aguentar na serra da lousã para amanhã ou em principio derrete?


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

Bons documentos! 

9,9ºC actuais, estáveis, com 73% de humidade e 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º).

Ontem, dia 22, máxima de *12,3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2013 às 00:25)

grande molha que apanhei entre as 20.30/21.30

Agora 7,4ºC

Ontem 18,6mm


----------



## Rachie (23 Jan 2013 às 08:44)

david 6 disse:


> *alguem sabe de algum site que diga em tempo real a temperatura, quantidade de chuva, vento, ect...?*
> 
> neste momento o vento aumentou de velocidade e começou a chover granizo



Olá David,

Bem vindo ao MeteoPT. 

Muitos membros do forum têm a sua própria estação meteorológica, por isso conseguem ver dados em tempo real. Nas suas assinaturas normalmente estão os links para as mesmas. 
Infelizmente ainda não tenho uma, mas ando a estudar o mercado. 

De qualquer forma no Weather Underground por exemplo, podes pesquisar por estações perto de ti.

Espero ter ajudado.
Um bom dia para todos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Jan 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

No Marquês está céu azul com uns "farrapinhos" de nuvens, algum vento. Está é muito frio. 7ºC ou estou a ver mal?


----------



## ALV72 (23 Jan 2013 às 10:34)

Em Coimbra ás 9.00 estava bastante frio, o termometro da Tranquilidade na Fernão Magalhães marcava 4º.
Obrigado ao pessoal que tirou fotos da neve na Serra da Lousã !!

João


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2013 às 10:55)

em coruche as 8h estava 2º C  é pena de o céu já estava limpinho, neste momento está a rondar os 9/10º C e o ceu começa a ficar um pouco nublado


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2013 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

Obrigado a todos os que colocaram belas fotos de Serra da Lousã branquinha. 

Ainda há muita neve a partir dos 900 msnm


Cá por baixo, 7,6ºC e chuvisco.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Jan 2013 às 12:50)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *1,2ºC*.

De momento, sigo com *7,8ºC*, chuva fraca e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 13:01)

Boas

Mínima de 9,2ºC

Agora estão 14,6ºC, 70%Hr, 1024,3hpa e vento fraco

Chuva para a tarde/noite mas não vai ser muita!


----------



## quim_mane (23 Jan 2013 às 13:04)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Obrigado a todos os que colocaram belas fotos de Serra da Lousã branquinha.
> 
> ...



Aqui por coimbra chuvisca e não se consegue ver a serra por estar nublada.

Suponho que por lá esteja a chover e a derreter tudo


----------



## subaneve300 (23 Jan 2013 às 13:46)

suponho que lá para as 10 da manhã esteve a never e muito na serra da lousã acho eu


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2013 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *8,5ºC* e actuais 13,7ºC em subida.

Céu encoberto e 70% de humidade. 14,0 km/h de ONO (292º). 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## zejorge (23 Jan 2013 às 15:05)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca mas persistente, tendo acumulado 1,4 mm. A temperatura tem estado a subir e neste momento estamos com 10,9º. O vento é fraco de SW com a rajada máxima nos 27 kmh.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2013 às 16:19)

Tem chovido em geral de forma fraca. 13,3ºC actuais.

80% de humidade e 36,7 km/h de OSO (248º).

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2013 às 16:46)

por aqui em termos de precipitação tá igual, desde as 13h +ou- que chove só que uma chuva fraca, por agora anda a rondar os 11º C, ao menos que chovesse com mais intensidade para ver mais acçao


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

Mínima 3,8ºC

Máxima e temperatura actual 11,6ºC

4,6mm

108,8 este mês


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2013 às 18:44)

Neste momento chuva fraca/moderada e 11,9ºC.

Precip: 5,3mm

E a neve da serra deve estar toda a ser encanada para as linhas de água.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2013 às 18:53)

desgraça isto só chuva fraca que cai  e a pouco as 18h ainda chegou a subir a temperatura para 12º C


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

A máxima foi de 14,9ºC
Mínima de 9,2ºC

Rajada máxima 40km/h

Precipitação acumulada até agora 1,0mm


----------



## Microburst (23 Jan 2013 às 20:02)

Chove bem há já cerca de 2 horas, visibilidade por vezes muito reduzida. Estão agora 13,8ºC, 1020 hpa, 94% de humidade e 7,2mm.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 21:09)

Pouco tem chovido o acumulado vai em 1,4mm

Temperatura muito alta a esta hora 14,1ºC segue o inverno quente...


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

> *Raio atingiu castelo de Leiria e danificou sistema eléctrico do monumento*
> 
> 
> O incidente ocorreu na terça-feira à noite, quando o concelho foi fustigado por uma forte trovoada.
> ...


Fonte: publico.pt


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

Boa noite, dia de chuva fraca e vento por vezes forte, agora ao final de tarde de destacar a chuva intensa durante cerca de 20m acompanhada de vento forte que originou bastantes lençóis de água aqui pela zona.
De momento Céu nublado e vento forte de SO. Temperatura nos 14,0ºC.


----------



## Adrix (23 Jan 2013 às 23:17)

Boas noites

Em Sintra as coisas estão muito calmas. 12,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Máxima de *13,8ºC* e actuais 13,7ºC. A temperatura tem estado estável desde o final da manhã!

35,3 km/h de O (270º) e 87% de humidade, com 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

Ontem 22/01/2013
Acumulado de 21.8 mm
Temperatura mínima de 5.8ºC e máxima de 12.2ºC 
Rajada Maxima de 60.1 km/h ás 20.25h

Hoje
Acumulado de 7.4 mm
Temperatura mínima de 3.2ºC e máxima de 13.8ºC 

Dados actuais
Temperatura 12.9ºC
Pressão  1020mb
Vento de W com media de 6 km/h


Temperatura actual nos 13.2ºC, pressão nos 1023mb, vento Nulo.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2013 às 23:33)

A precipitação ficou pelos 5,8mm.

Até ao momento este mês segue com uns belos 131,4mm... vamos ver se chegamos aos 200mm.


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

Aqui a precipitação ficou pelos 1,4mm

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Temperatura agora de 14,2ºC, humidade de 89% e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de W


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2013 às 00:48)

Boa noite pessoal 

*Valores de precipitação dos últimos 4 dias em Alcabideche*:

*Dia 20 - 6,9 mm
Dia 21 - 3,0 mm
Dia 22 - 9,4 mm
Dia 23 - 3,6 mm*

Nada mau  e parece que vamos ter muito mais animação.








Fonte
________
Segundo consta, está mesmo difícil o regresso de tempo frio/céu limpo /vento fraco,logo agora que precisava que  as inversões térmicas voltassem em força. enfim, fica a esperança...
________________
Neste momento, sigo com *12,7ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2013 às 02:38)

12,5ºC e 79% de humidade. 10,1 km/h de NO (315º). Mais uma madrugada a atirar a média de mínimas por aí acima.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2013 às 08:50)

Bom dia.

Por aqui , sigo com chuva fraca, *11,7ºC*, e vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jan 2013 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Marquês de Pombal, céu nublado, aguaceiros e 11ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jan 2013 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *10,9ºC* e actuais 11,8ºC.

Chuva fraca, e *1,0 mm* acumulados. 87% de humidade. 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2013 às 12:08)

bom dia
minima de hoje até agora 11º C máxima e actual 12º C
ceu muito nublado neste momento mas já com 1.0mm acumulados desde a meia noite, praticamente sem vento nenhum


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2013 às 12:39)

Bom Dia

A mínima aqui foi de 11,5ºC 

Tem chuviscado toda a manha e ainda dura, acumulado até agora 1,4mm

temperatura de 13,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

12,8ºC e céu nublado, não contava com tanta frescura, até ao momento dia rendeu 0,8 mm.


----------



## meko60 (24 Jan 2013 às 16:00)

Boas!
Aqui por Almada sigo com 13ºC,de manhã choveu e percentagem de humidade é alta,em casa tenho 60%,o que é mau porque estou com obras e está a ser difícil a secagem das massas,bem que podia vir 1 solito


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

aqui para coruche treta de dia, sempre nublado só choveu de manha mas chuvas fracas que só deu para 1.0mm total, neste momento estão por volta dos 13º C de vez em quando lá cai um pingo ou outro, mas mal serve para molhar o chão, humidade alta e sem vento nenhum, dia para esquecer


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2013 às 17:40)

Boa tarde, manhã de chuva fraca e vento fraco, entretanto a chuva deve ter feito uma pausa para almoço e neste momento encontro-me com Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO, temperatura nos 13,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2013 às 21:07)

Boas noites.

Temperatura máxima de hoje: *14,6ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *1 mm*
Rajada máxima: *48 km/h*

Neste momento, *12,2ºC*,vento fraco e céu nublado.
____________

Perspectiva-se uma madrugada animada.  







Fonte


----------



## DaniFR (24 Jan 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *10,5ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *13,8ºC*
Mínima: *9,9ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2013 às 00:13)

Por aqui, vai chovendo (fraco), o vento sopra fraco  e a temperatura encontra-se nos *13,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2013 às 00:41)

por aqui também já vai chovendo mas uma chuva fraca, vento fraco e sigo com 10º C


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2013 às 00:43)

A chegada da chuva fez a temperatura subir cerca de 2ºC. De momento sigo com 14,0ºC.

92% de humidade e 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º), com 1017 hPa de pressão.

Ontem registei *3,0 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2013 às 01:11)

A chuva fraca que vai caindo, já rendeu até ao momento, *1,3 mm*.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jan 2013 às 01:31)

Lá vem a chuva para ver se nos anima um pouco!!
A temperatura estagnou nos 13.XºC há horas...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2013 às 02:42)

*2,3 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2013 às 03:54)

Chove há cerca de 2h. *4,6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

13,5ºC e 93% de humidade. 28,1 km/h de O (270º). Rajada máxima de *61,8 km/h*.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2013 às 11:54)

10,4 mm até ao momento.

14,3ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2013 às 12:05)

Bom dia

*14,6ºC *e *11,9 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2013 às 12:06)

Boas

Aqui a precipitação da madrugada foi de 7,8mm

Agora céu encoberto e 15,8ºC, 93%Hr, 1019,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

A chuva já lá vai e o sol já teve vontade de aparecer mas ainda falso alarme mas de tarde deve aparecer mas sempre tímido... o dia vai já bem agradável estão agora 16,6ºC com vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2013 às 13:47)

Boa tarde. 

Chuva fraca e persistente durante toda a madrugada e inicio da manhã. Mínima de *10,2ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com *14,4ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2013 às 14:08)

Por aqui, vai chuviscando.
Temperatura: *14,4ºC*
Vento: *27 km/h do quadrante Oeste*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

Boa tarde.

13,9ºC e chuva fraca. Dia terrível. 

*13,9 mm* acumulados, com 94% de humidade, e vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.

Rajada máxima de *79,4 km/h* pelas 7:14.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Jan 2013 às 14:59)

Já levo 29.6 mm acumulados hoje, com uma ventania interessante de 30-50 km/h, durante mais de 6 h. (madrugada).

O mais interessante é que este mês ultrapasso já os 160 mm acumulados, batendo claramente a normal para Lisboa ( o meu ponto de referência).

Tempo desinteressante.


----------



## F_R (25 Jan 2013 às 15:03)

12,1ºC

14,0mm acumulados


----------



## boreas (25 Jan 2013 às 15:46)

Por aqui 12º, aguaceiros.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2013 às 16:42)

Boa tarde, noite de chuva moderada/forte e vento forte. Parou de chover sensivelmente pelas 11h mas o céu continua muito nublado. Temperatura nos 15,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2013 às 17:05)

por aqui sigo com ceu nublado, com vento fraco com a temperatura a rondar os 15º C e vou com 10mm de chuva acumulado, chuva essa que caiu toda durante a madrugada até as 10h da manha e que depois disso tornou se um tempo desinteressante só nublado


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

Finalmente parou de chover. 
Durante a noite a precipitaçao foi mais intensa mas durante o dia foi um chuvisco "molha tolos" 

O acumulado  até ao momento do dia de hoje é de 26.1 mm.
 Este mês já vai com 177.9 mm 

Temperatura mínima de 11.5ºC e máxima de 14.7ºC 
Temperatura actual de 14.0ºC, pressão nos 1020mb


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2013 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *12,8ºC*, chuviscos e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *14,5ºC*
Mínima: *10,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jan 2013 às 23:39)

Máxima de *14,5ºC*. *14,9 mm* acumulados.

Actuais 13,7ºC com 94% de humidade e 9,4 km/h de ONO (292º).

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

Noite bem amena por aqui estão 14,7ºC, 94%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2013 às 23:57)

Boas.

Por aqui, continua o tempo enfadonho...*13,4ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.

Hoje foi registado um interessante acumulado, cerca de *12,2mm* ,fruto da precipitação fraca/moderada ocorrida ao longo da madrugada e inicio da manha.

Bem,parece que na segunda-feira haverá uma temperatura mínima "fresca".


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

O dia fecha com 28.3 mm
Em 24 horas só não choveu durante 1 hora (18:00h - 19:00h)
E continua a 
Depois de terem estado 13.6ºC  ás 21:00h, agora estão 14.0 ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

c.bernardino disse:


> Já levo 29.6 mm acumulados hoje, com uma ventania interessante de 30-50 km/h, durante mais de 6 h. (madrugada).
> 
> O mais interessante é que este mês ultrapasso já os 160 mm acumulados, batendo claramente a normal para Lisboa ( o meu ponto de referência).
> 
> Tempo desinteressante.



Esteve o dia todo, mas todo, a cacimbar.
Durante a tarde o sol ainda foi espreitando, mas sempre com um chuvisco que nem molhava nem deixada de molhar.
O alcatrão e a calçada não chegou a secar.

Caneças também já vai com 173,8mm este mês.
A cacimba das últimas 6h rendeu 1,2mm.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2013 às 01:37)

bem total do dia de ontem 10mm acumulados e mais uns pozes de uma chuvitas muito fraquitas na parte da tarde, neste momento está nublado com 14º C e o vento está moderado(que já oiço de vez em quando uma janela a bater :P )


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2013 às 11:51)

Boas

Aqui mais uma mínima quase Primaveril para juntar as máximas!!

Mínima de 12,9ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC, 79%Hr, 1026,0hPa e vento fraco

A média de temperaturas este mês vai em 12,9ºC a média mais alta desde que tenho estação (últimos 3 anos)


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2013 às 11:59)

Bom dia.

T.minima: *11,4ºC*
T.actual: *14,2ºC*

Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas, o vento sopra moderado a fraco do quadrante* Oeste* e a humidade relativa encontra-se nos *79 %*.
___________________

Deixo aqui as previsões para os arredores de Cascais.







Fonte


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2013 às 13:38)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *11,5ºC* e actuais 13,5ºC com Sol, finalmente, embora o céu se mantenha nublado.

77% de humidade e 13,0 km/h de O (270º), com 1022 hPa de pressão.

*1,0 mm* acumulados ao início da madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2013 às 14:14)

Bastante sol, finalmente! 
Sigo com *13,9ºC*  e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2013 às 14:25)

por aqui neste momento está algumas nuvens e sol que sabe bem  e uma temperatura por volta dos 16º C com vento fraco


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2013 às 14:40)

Aqui sol com céu cada vez menos nublado e temperatura agradável de 16,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (26 Jan 2013 às 17:15)

Boas

A chuva rendeu ontem à vila, 10.7mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

Boa tarde.

Maxima de hoje: *15,0ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com *12,2ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (26 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

Boas

Máxima de *17,4ºC*

A mínima tenho neste momento e irá sendo batida consecutivamente até a meia noite, atual 12,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2013 às 18:59)

até agora minima foi 12.5º C e maxima 16º, neste momento está por volta dos ~13º C, vento praticamento nenhum e nublado com nuvens altas


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jan 2013 às 21:05)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *14,5ºC* e actuais 11,9ºC, com céu encoberto.

Vento nulo, 84% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2013 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, o céu encontra-se praticamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco, o que tem proporcionado algum arrefecimento, sigo com *10,7ºC*. No entanto, a temperatura deverá subir nas próximas horas, dado que a nebulosidade reaparecerá mais uma vez.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2013 às 22:27)

Temperatura em queda(lenta), *9,4ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2013 às 00:35)

Extremos de ontem: *9,0ºC / 15,0ºC*

______________

Neste momento, como era de esperar, sigo com a temperatura mais elevada,*12,2ºC* ,vento fraco e céu nublado.

Em princípio, amanha de manhã ela estará de volta.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2013 às 01:36)

neste momento está 7º C e está nevoeiro, eu a pensar que estava mais frio porque mesmo com as bebidas da night tava cheio de frio :P


----------



## meteo (27 Jan 2013 às 12:13)

Venham ai uns dias de Sol que também sabe bem!
Dia desinteressante..Nem chove,nem faz sol... Cairam uns miseros chuviscos.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Boas tardes.

Neste momento, sigo com *15,5ºC*,céu nublado e vento fraco.

Aproxima-se alguma precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2013 às 13:09)

bem por aqui até agora só com 0.4mm acumulados a partir das 11h, neste momento está nublado sem vento nenhum por volta dos 14º C, mas tive a ver e lá pas 15h/16 vai chover mais espero que sim


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2013 às 13:14)

Já vai caindo alguma chuva (fraca).


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2013 às 13:26)

2,8 mm.

14,7ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2013 às 13:40)

1.7mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jan 2013 às 13:42)

Chove com alguma intensidade, neste momento.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jan 2013 às 14:11)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tem chovido durante toda a manhã. 

Temperatura actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

Boas

Mínima de 9,6ºC

Neste momento tem inicio a passagem da frente por aqui não vai ser nada de especial pouco vai acumular, o acumulado hoje vai em 1,6mm

15,5ºC

A máxima até agora foi de 16,8ºC e deve ficar a máxima do dia


----------



## ALV72 (27 Jan 2013 às 14:22)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva, pelo menos desde as 9 da manhã que não para de caír, e não é fraca 

João


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2013 às 16:00)

e como eu tinha dito já chove sem parar desde as 13.30 +ou- mas com mais intensidade neste momento 15/16h e também com vento moderado a acompanhar entre os 20 e 30km/h e com 15º C


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2013 às 16:22)

E pronto, penso que agora só volta a chover em Fevereiro, evento rendeu 5,6 mm.

13,6ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2013 às 17:08)

Boas tardes, sigo com *12,6ºC* e vento forte.

Perspectiva-se uma noite fria em *Alcabideche*, finalmente!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2013 às 20:53)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *15,0ºC*. A precipitação de hoje rendeu *3,0 mm*.

Por agora, com o céu a limpar, sigo com 10,6ºC e vento nulo. 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (27 Jan 2013 às 21:00)

5.5mm contabilizados ao longo do dia de hoje.


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

Boa noite.
Temperatura  máxima de 15.3ºC 
Acumulado de 8.9 mm
Temperatura actual e minima do dia de 7.0ºC, pressão nos 1028mb


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2013 às 23:03)

T.actual: *9,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jan 2013 às 23:58)

Termino este dia 27 com *9,2ºC*, mínima do dia.

81% de humidade e vento nulo. 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo bem, sigo com *7,7ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Jan 2013 às 00:57)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *4,3ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento praticamente nulo. 

Extremos de ontem:
Máxima: *13,8ºC*
Mínima: *4,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2013 às 01:05)

Ontem a frente deixou por aqui 4,6mm fechando o mês assim com 66,2mm abaixo da média mês quente e algo seco aqui

Temperatura agora de 9,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2013 às 01:53)

Despeço-me com *8,4ºC*, em descida lenta.

Realço que estamos a dia 28 do mês de Janeiro e a temperatura ainda não desceu abaixo dos 7,5ºC! 

83% de humidade e vento muito fraco/nulo. 1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2013 às 02:31)

bem 2.2mm acumulados do dia anterior, neste momento estão por volta dos 5.5º C


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 05:20)

Temperatura actual:* 6,3ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jan 2013 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã contei 7 grauzinhos. Agora estão 8ºC, vento fraco e céu azul branco e cinzentinho mesclado bem ao jeito da Primavera.
Haaa ... venha ela 
(p.s. tudo isto aqui no Marquês)


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2013 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Finalmente uma mínima decente, com *5,6ºC* registados às 6:16. 

De momento sigo com 9,7ºC, em subida rápida ao sabor do vento nulo. Céu limpo.

88% de humidade e 1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2013 às 12:29)

Mínima de 6,6ºC, nunca pensei que fosse tão baixo, de momento 12,6ºC.

Muito solllllllllllllll .


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2013 às 12:42)

Aqui a mínima foi de 6,5ºC no terraço e 5,9ºC perto do solo

Agora muito sol e 14,1ºC com vento fraco a pressão está nos 1031,4hPa


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

neste momento 13º C e ceu pouco nublado, este sol sabe mesmo bem 
quando sai de casa as 11h estava por volta dos 7º/8º C andava cheio de frio :P
minima de hoje foi 2º C  as 8h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 13:42)

Boas tardes.

Finalmente, uma mínima fresca! 
Em Alcabideche, a temperatura desceu aos *5,3ºC*.

Neste momento, muito sol e *13,0ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (28 Jan 2013 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *13,6ºC*, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de *2,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2013 às 15:24)

Boa tarde.

Actuais 12,9ºC depois de máxima de *13,5ºC*.

12,2 km/h de O (270º) e 67% de humidade, com 1026 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 15:36)

Extremos de hoje: *5,3ºC* / *14,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *13,5ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jan 2013 às 16:36)

Caríssimos,

Hoje às 13h30 estava um tempo extraordinário. No Palacio da Justiça (ao pé do Corte Inglês, junto ao E.P.L. para os que não têm de saber a localização) estavam uns deliciosos 14º (ou mais). O aroma da Primavera sobrevoava o Parque Eduardo VII. Tirei duas fotos lá de cima do 7º andar pelo telemóvel e vou tentar por aqui no site. 
Sei que não é "schic" como o Inverno mas, na verdade, gosto deste tempo suave e alegre


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 18:07)

Vai arrefecendo a um bom ritmo,sigo com *10,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2013 às 18:09)

A máxima foi de *16,7ºC* por aqui

Agora estão 12,2ºC, 64%Hr, 1029,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (28 Jan 2013 às 18:10)

Temperatura actual: *9ºC*

Máxima: *13,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

temperatura actual 10º C com céu limpo

máxima: 15º C


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

Boa Noite, por aqui a neste momento estão já 7.7ºC e o vento sopra fraco de E/SE ( a 1,8km/h), a máxima foi de 14.9ºC e a minima foi de 3.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 19:13)

*9,3ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2013 às 19:33)

Vejam o tamanho da onda surfada hoje na praia do norte na Nazaré. Será que não estamos perante novo recorde?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 21:16)

Começa a ficar fresco, sigo com *7,7ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2013 às 21:44)

Olha, vento nulo .

9,3ºC e 90%.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olha, vento nulo .
> 
> 9,3ºC e 90%.



Só Alcabideche é que não tem vento nulo.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Jan 2013 às 22:20)

Boas !
Temperatura mínima 2.7ºC 
Temperatura Máxima : 15.6ºC 

Temperatura actual de 6.2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Sigo com 8,7ºC e vento nulo. 82% de humidade.

Deslocar-me-ei ao vale de Bucelas, de modo a sentir o PRAZER da inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Deslocar-me-ei ao vale de Bucelas, de modo a sentir o PRAZER da inversão.



A noite está perfeita, depois publica os registos. 
___________

Por aqui, *7,5ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2013 às 23:05)

Aqui estou com 7,6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 00:44)

Temperatura estagnada nos *7,7ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Jan 2013 às 09:27)

Bom dia,

Hoje às 7h45m estavam 6º ou sou eu que já ando a ver mal?? Tava cá um frio. Agora estão 8º, não noto vento nenhum e está um céu azul que deixa adivinhar uma hora do almoço bem primaveril. Hoje não resisto e almoço na Baixa uma sandwish acompanhada de um passeio ao ar livre sem dispensar o obrigatório "window shoppinng"


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2013 às 09:49)

Bom Dia!

Tive 6,4ºC no terraço mais perto do solo tive 5,2ºC malditas inversões térmicas a EMA do IPMA teve em Setúbal 3,0ºC é o que faz estar no buraco no meio do nada

Agora muito sol e 11,7ºC com 82%Hr, 1030,6hpa e vento vento quase nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2013 às 11:25)

Mínima de 6,8ºC, mais 0,1ºC que ontem.

De momento 10,9ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 12:21)

Boas.

A mínima de hoje ficou-se nos *7,3ºC*
________________

Neste momento estão *13,3ºC*,alguns cirrus e vento fraco de *Nordeste*.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2013 às 12:23)

Hoje faz 7 anos que nevou em Lisboa, e por outras zonas pouco habituais.

12,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2013 às 13:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje faz 7 anos que nevou em Lisboa, e por outras zonas pouco habituais.
> 
> 12,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.



E por este andar vão passar mais 50 anos  porcaria de clima este é só sol e calor 

Aqui o dia segue agradável com algum calor estão 15,6ºc e céu limpo o vento é quase nulo


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2013 às 13:49)

por aqui a minima foi de 2º C  
neste momento estão uns 15º C, um dia agradável para dar um passeio com um bom sol :P, neste momento começo a ver umas nuvens altas a aparecer lá no horizonte :P


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 14:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje faz 7 anos que nevou em Lisboa, e por outras zonas pouco habituais.



Dia memorável, às 15horas estavam *3/4ºC* em Alcabideche,fui logo para a Serra de Sintra(Peninha),ainda deu para fazer umas bolas de neve e atirar ao pessoal.
_____________

Temperatura actual: *13,8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jan 2013 às 15:12)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *5ºC*

Agora estão *16,2ºC*, com céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2013 às 16:40)

Mínima de 4,2ºC 

Agora 15,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (29 Jan 2013 às 17:49)

Temperatura actual: *12,6ºC*

Máxima: *16,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2013 às 17:53)

Tive uma bela máxima de Primavera hoje com *18,1ºC* mesmo assim não é ainda o dia mais quente do ano

Agora estão 15,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 17:54)

Temperatura máxima: *13,9ºC*
_______

Temperatura actual: *11,1ºC*


----------



## F_R (29 Jan 2013 às 20:29)

Máxima 16,2ºC

Agora 11,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 21:17)

Boa noite, *Alcabideche *segue com *8,9ºC* e vento nulo (milagre?).


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jan 2013 às 21:32)

Boa noite.

Na madrugada passada eu, o stormy e o AnDré deslocámo-nos à zona de Bucelas, com vista a explorar a inversão térmica que estava a ocorrer. O sensor de temperatura foi colocado em dois pontos, relativamente à mesma altitude, no fundo do vale. A inversão considerável durou apenas até perto das 03:00, uma vez que começou a entrar nebulosidade. 









01:30, local *1*, *2,3ºC* de temperatura.


*Entre* o local 1 e 2, dentro da ilha urbana de Bucelas, aproximadamente *3ºC/4ºC*.


02:00, local *2*, *2,5ºC* de temperatura.

No regresso, passámos ainda pela zona de Loures, também junto à ribeira, onde foram registados cerca de 4ºC, já depois das 2:30, e com alguma nebulosidade.

Enquanto isto, Mira-Sintra, como meio de comparação, mantinha a temperatura estagnada nos 9ºC.

---



jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite, *Alcabideche *segue com *8,9ºC* e vento nulo (milagre?).



Interessante, por aqui, vento muito fraco e 11,3ºC. 

79% de humidade e 1026 hPa de pressão.

Máxima de *16,3ºC*. Dia extremamente agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 21:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Na madrugada passada eu, o stormy e o AnDré deslocámo-nos à zona de Bucelas, com vista a explorar a inversão térmica que estava a ocorrer. O sensor de temperatura foi colocado em dois pontos, relativamente à mesma altitude, no fundo do vale. A inversão considerável durou apenas até perto das 03:00, uma vez que começou a entrar nebulosidade.
> 
> ...



Boa iniciativa. 

Nos próximos meses irei estudar um local aqui da zona onde ocorrem grandes inversões térmicas, depois publicarei os registos,deixo aqui o video do local, e respectivo modelo digital de terreno.





_______________

Entretanto a temperatura estabilizou nos *8,8ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Jan 2013 às 23:16)

Boas noites
A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 5.3ºC e a máxima, uns conforaveis 17.8ºC 
Curiosidade: 
em 29/01/2012 a temperatura mínima aqui foi de *-1.9 ºC* . 

Temperatura actual de 7.0ºC, vento nulo

Já agora Jonas_87,
Estou interessado em fazer o modelo digital da minha zona.
Que tenho fazer ?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 23:47)

WHORTAS disse:


> Já agora Jonas_87,
> Estou interessado em fazer o modelo digital da minha zona.
> Que tenho fazer ?



Boas, a primeira coisa a fazer é arranjar os dados altimetricos/curvas de nível em formato digital/shapefile ,de seguida, esses mesmos dados são introduzidos num programa de sistemas de informação geográfica(por exemplo o *Arcgis*), depois o Modelo Digital de Terreno é feito em segundos.
Só que existe um grande problema,por norma, os dados altimetricos disponibilizados na net, são uma porcaria pois as curvas de  nível costumam ser de *100 em 100m*,conclusão, é impossível modelar pequenos vales, como por exemplo a tua zona.No meu caso tenho muita sorte, pois a aplicação Sig da câmara municipal de Cascais,dá para extrair os dados altimetricos de todo o concelho, e apresentam uma qualidade fora do comum, pois as curvas de nível são de 1 em 1 m, o que torna a modelação do terreno espectacular e incrivelmente pormenorizada.O modelo digital de terreno desse pequeno vale foi feito com esses mesmos  dados,embora não tenha posto a legenda, a cor azul equivale os 60/70 m e a cor laranja os 120/130m de altitude.O Instituto Geográfico Português vende dados referentes a altimetria, só que deve ser um roubo.A titulo de curiosidade, assim que se faz um modelo digital de terreno,é possível fazer inúmeras analises a partir do mesmo, tais como, mapa de declives, mapa de exposições,mapa de sombreamento entre outros. 

_______________

Por aqui, a temperatura tem vindo a subir, fruto do aparecimento de bastante nebulosidade, sigo com *9,7ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jan 2013 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

Por aqui (Marquês) céu encoberto, não há vento e estão 9º


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2013 às 10:21)

hoje a temperatura minima chegou aos 4º C um pouco superior aos ultimos 2 dias que chegou aos 2º C
está sol e nublado com nuvens altas sem vento


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

Boas.

Temperatura minima: *8,6ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2013 às 14:31)

boas

Mínima de 7,7ºC

Agora estão 16,5ºC já esteve 17,3ºC máxima até ao momento


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2013 às 15:18)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9,3ºC* e actuais 14,5ºC. A temperatura atingiu já os *15,2ºC*.

79% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão. Vento nulo e céu encoberto.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2013 às 18:45)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura máxima ontem e hoje já foram bem agradáveis (17,5ºC e 17,4ºC respectivamente.

Apesar disso a Tmédia ainda anda bem longe dos 10ºC (7,4ºC ontem e hoje deverá ser cerca de 8,5ºC).

Tactual: 11,5ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Jan 2013 às 19:36)

Mínima 6,7ºC

Máxima 17,1ºC

Agora 13,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Jan 2013 às 20:15)

Boa noite ! Tempo frio durante a manhã e tardes amenas, tem sido assim os últimos dias. E parece que vai continuar.

Malta, têm algum relato pessoal de algum fenómeno meteorológico que gostaria de partilhar ? Envie-nos para o chat do MeteoMontijo ou para o email meteomontijo@live.com.pt Pode também, caso tenho o relato, acrescentar com imagem se tiver. Participe na rúbrica que estreia dia 10 de Fevereiro no MeteoMontijo "Momentos Únicos". Página na minha assinatura.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jan 2013 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *10,2ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *16,8ºC*
Mínima: *4,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

*Temperatura actual:* *9,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Jan 2013 às 21:45)

Boas

Máxima:*17,3ºC*
Mínima:*7,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: 14km/h

Agora estão 12,2ºC, 92%Hr, 1032,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, a primeira coisa a fazer é arranjar os dados altimetricos.



Obrigado jonas_87.


A  mínima de hoje foi de 4.8ºC e a máxima 18.3ºC (máxima do ano)


Temperatura actual de 8.7ºC, vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jan 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite.

A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *15,2ºC*.

Neste momento, vou batendo a mínima do dia, consecutivamente. Sigo com *8,8ºC* e vento completamente nulo.

1030 hPa de pressão e 87% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2013 às 23:53)

WHORTAS disse:


> Obrigado jonas_87.



Na boa.

___________

T.actual: *8,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 01:23)

T.actual: *7,9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2013 às 07:52)

Nevoeiro cerradíssimo, visibilidade <30m.


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Jan 2013 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Marquês de Pombal, céu nublado mas vai abrir, vento fraco e 8º.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Temperatura minima: *7,4ºC*
Temperatura actual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

Mínima de 8,1ºC, tive humidade de 100%.

Vento fraco de NE e 12,4ºC de momento.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 6,8ºC

Agora sol com força vento nulo e uma temperatura bem primaveril 17,3ºC a esta hora


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2013 às 12:37)

Já com 17,8ºC certamente será o dia mais quente do ano até agora, talvez com uns 19ºC ou mesmo a tocar os 20ºC!!! vamos lá ver...


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2013 às 12:59)

miguel disse:


> Já com 17,8ºC certamente será o dia mais quente do ano até agora, talvez com uns 19ºC ou mesmo a tocar os 20ºC!!! vamos lá ver...



Boa tarde!

Por aqui, fruto do nevoeiro que ainda não levantou totalmente, ainda vou com uns frescos 11.7ºC, vamos ver se dispara...


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2013 às 13:13)

E pronto,começam a aparecer os dias Primaveris em Janeiro 
17,2 ºC em Oeiras,com muito sol.

Se não vier frio em Fevereiro,mais um Inverno que passa sem se sentir praticamente frio(5/6 dias seguidos de frio). Já o ano passado foi assim.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2013 às 13:17)

O que vale é que ainda vamos ter pelo menos um episódio de frio, se isto fosse já a regra seria a miséria total, 16,7ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2013 às 13:19)

*19,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2013 às 13:40)

Boa tarde.

Dia sensacional, este, com 16,8ºC actuais e vento fraco/nulo! 

70% de humidade e 1029 hPa de pressão. Alguns Cirrus no céu.

Mínima de *8,1ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2013 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *5,6ºC*.

Neste momento, *15,9ºC*, com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2013 às 13:53)

miguel disse:


> *19,0ºC*



17,7 ºC em Oeiras


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 14:03)

T.actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2013 às 14:42)

Dia típico de Inverno anticiclónico, manhã fria e nevoeiro, tarde de muito Sol e bastante quente


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2013 às 14:55)

17,5ºC em Caneças.

Quase que cheira a primavera.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 15:02)

Curioso, por aqui a temperatura está mais baixa, sigo com *14,4ºC* e *78%* de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 16:54)

Extremos de hoje: *7,4ºC* / *15,3ºC*

Neste momento, *13,3ºC* e vento fraco de *NO*.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2013 às 17:25)

Temperatura actual: *14,8ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *18ºC*
Mínima: *5,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 18:53)

Sigo com *11,3ºC* , vento fraco de *N/NO* e *84%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2013 às 19:48)

Boa noite.

Dia adequado para as constipações.

Tmax: 19,6ºC

Tmin: 3,7ºC

Tactual: 11,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Jan 2013 às 20:59)

Boas

Mínima de 5.0ºC registada.
Agora sigo com 9.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 21:37)

T.actual: *10,3ºC*

________

Às 21horas, Colares(Sintra) já ia nos *6,5ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (31 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje: Max 19.7ºC / min 4.3ºC

Condições actuais:

Temperatura nos 6.6ºC, vento nulo e nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Termino Janeiro com 9,9ºC e nevoeiro.

Máxima de *17,5ºC* (máxima do mês).

89% de humidade e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2013 às 23:52)

*T.actual:* *8,5ºC*


----------

